# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  NeAvO's Nightly Journeys

## NeAvO

This is my first go at typing a DJ so don&#39;t expect it to be too exciting   ::wink::  . 

The First few pages are dreams I&#39;ve had recently, after a few pages I will post my dreams on the day I have them.

Lucid Dreams will in Blue
I am improving my DJ and making Lucid Dreams more recognizable.
*Possible dreams signs:*
                   Low gravity.
                   Aliens.
                   Forest/Jungle environment.
                   23/4/07 New Dreamsign: Flying and Zombies.
*For the record*
These are not all of my dreams, only some that I have taken from my DJ.


 The Gorilla stalker

 I&#39;m in a forest and the trees are very high, specks of sunlight are shinning through the gaps in the leaves. I feel calm and happy until I get this weird feeling as if I&#39;m being watched, as i turn around the feeling grows and my only desire is run out of the forest. 
I start to run and then I see a man dressed as a gorilla chasing me. He is catching up to me and I can almost feel him on me. 
As I run I see a road in the distance so I run towards it, I then end up running down to the road and see a caravan parked there. As I reach the caravan the man in the gorilla suit jumps in front of me and I look at him. As he takes off his mask I look at his face. The moment that I look I suddenly wake up.

The Film Crew
I&#39;m outside my school and there&#39;s a coach there waiting, for some reason film crew are there annoying this women with blonde hair. I get onto the coach where we drive through, what looks like a train tunnel. Every thing goes black for a few moments. Then I can see light shine through.

 Aliens in my house&#33;
I&#39;m in my roomand feel frightened. Everything is the same as it is in real life. Everything is so clear, I can my TV on the chest of drawers. Its turned off though but when I look at it I get a glimpse of a red man with horns on his head but he&#39;s not the devil just an alien. He makes a howling laugh and I suddenly get fear spread across my body, I rush up to the TV and smash it. 
I then run to the stairs and shout for some help but that doesn&#39;t do anything. I then hear a big bang sound coming from upstairs. So I run outside into the back garden where I turn around to see an bald looking alien with tentacles for teeth saring at me. I then wake up and feel my heart pumping very hard.

----------


## NeAvO

Aliens attack the garden centre
I&#39;m at a small garden centre, there isn&#39;t much to describe as the building is white and there is only a few colorful flowers. I don&#39;t have much feeling. I walk out to the back of the building and find slot machines where a man says that he owned 50% of the money. I didn&#39;t take much notice of him. I then found a man that had slept for 10 years, I just knew that he had lept that long. Then I noticed that my nails had grown very long. At that moment the planet was attacked by aliens with very big heads armed with guns that turn you into green skeletons.

 The theme park
I went to a theme park and was slightly afraid, I had a feeling of being lonely as well. It was in the after noon and I could see and hear big groups of people, roller coasters were zooming past on their tracks with people on them chearing. I can see a few wooden huts in front of me selling food and drinks. I like over a side of a hill next to the theme park and see a stone house with a glass roof. Inside the house was a small waterfall and a bridge where the people could walk onto. Under the bridge was a small stream of sparkling water reflecting the sun around the house. I then went onto a ride and had fun.

 Stranger by the pier
Now I&#39;m at the sea on a small pier with some stranger. I felt peaceful as the sea seemed to calm me down. Looking out to the sea I can two giant fluffy clouds sailing through the air and inbetween them, the sun shines watching over me. I can feel the warmth of the sun and smell the salt of the sea. As I watch rain clouds drift across the sky I could hear a flock of sea gulls call each other.

----------


## NeAvO

I&#39;m on a TV reality show 
I&#39;m on a TV reality show, seems very weird. It&#39;s very dark outside the sky is pure black but has a slight mixture of blue and purple. There aren&#39;t any stars in the sky but some light is coming from street lamps. Behind me is a big squre house with a flat roof. The host of the reality show is grabbing my hand and pulling me to the cameras as I have just been voted out of the show.
Its roughly 2am and I feel worried about getting up in the morning as I know I will have to go to many interviews.
Suddenly the scene changes and I am on a gameshow which is quite bright. The narrator of the show is doing the voice-over and he is speaking in that annoying speach that sounds all excited even though you can tell its fake. I stand up on the show then I fall to the ground.

Lucid in the city
I&#39;m in square area of a city. Most of the buildings are made from stone and suddenly I know that I am dreaming.  I decide to have a look around at what my mind has created and see a restaurant style building, I enter it and see a bar with some people sitting in the corner and a few men and women leaning at the counter. I go into the kitchen and as I know I&#39;m dreaming I go up to a female chef and kiss her to see her reaction. She stops moving and just relaxes. Now every thing goes unclear as I start to lose lucidity.
I&#39;m now in a bed room and and its very dark, the curtains are shut, there are two lamps at both sides of the bed which are turned on but the light coming off them is very dim. There is a blonde women at the curtains with her back to me. She is wearing a t-shirt that is the same colour as the curtains. As I go to see her face, I am teleported to a train  station next to a small farm.There&#39;s a small group of people wearing futuristic style clothes which are all bright. I walk to the ticket person and she asks me if I would like to change my appearence. I said yes.

 Party at the park then sword fight with aliens
 I&#39;m at a small park and meet lots of strangers, although I feel that I know them. I drink some coke and smirnoff ice and can taste them. They taste better then they do in real life. 
I realise that my dad is late and he has mucked up all my plans.

 I go lucid after noticing that I&#39;m in a castle, the castle itself seems to be like a video game, with the whole moat of lava around the outside and torture areas full with pots of boiling water with electricity. I go up a slope and climb through a vent. As I go around the corner I want to fight someone. I think of a group of two aliens, only they don&#39;t seem to fit with the genre, so I make them seem very muscular and have medieval armour on. I make a sword appear and we fight each other. I get cornered into the wall, I decide to jam the blade into one of the aliens. As I do it feel like putting your finger through playdoh. I start to win but I lose lucidity and wake up

----------


## NeAvO

All the previous dreams where old one&#39;s, I lost some of my latest one&#39;s  :Sad: 


16/8/06

 Luxury Cruise gone wrong
I&#39;m on a luxury cruise boat, the walls are painted white and have some gold lines going across the top of the walls. There&#39;s glass in some of the walls like a window. 
Suddenly some thing bad happens and some criminals have taken over the boat and planted bombs every where. 
I decide to save everyone and team up with a man with dark hair and skin. His eyes are red and he has metallic swords coming out of his his hands.
We go down a corridor but the way is blocked by a green liquid that seems to be corrosive acid mixed with electricity. The man I work with tries to cross the water but his flesh dissolves and he turns into a sketelton but he has metallic bones now with red eyes. Then he dies drowning in the liquid.
As the bombs are about to go off I feel I must atleast try to stop them so I make a rush for the bombs but the moment I step on the liquid, the bombs go off and I suddenly teleport to a teenagers party.
The teenagers are roughly 19 and have plenty of pizza on the able.
There are two girls and one boy.
I sit down on a wooden bench and take a bite out of the pizza but as I do all the cheese gets stuck down my throat and I can feel a big ball of cheese in my neck.
I then wake up...

----------


## NeAvO

17/8/06

 Karaoke
I&#39;m in a small bar theres a karaoke stand where people are singing. The group of people I&#39;m wit are my friends but I havn&#39;t seen them in realy life.
One of my friends goes up and starts to sing, everyone in the bar goes quiet and have shocked expressions at how bad her singing was.
I go into the middle and there&#39;s a green patch where some golf clubs are. I pick up one of the clubs but I can&#39;t use it as it as its for the wrong hand.
I then go back to the bar and its almost my turn to sing karaoke, but I get nervous and go to the judges and say I don&#39;t want to do it. They agree and cross me off the list.

 I&#39;m on holiday and meet some old friends
I&#39;m at an outside pub, where I was on holiday with the people that I met. I think its my last night all over again, I&#39;m with my brother and he suprises me by saying to everyone "as its our last night drinks are on me."
Then I quickly go to the loo, and return to find everyone has left with out  :Sad:  .

 Forgot my bag and some crazy chef thinks I&#39;m a chicken  ::shock::  
I&#39;m at this big sports stadium, thousands of people all around the area. I look around and see lots of famous people. I feel really excited and lucky to be at an important event.
People are handing out fliers of the famous people in the audience.
A man then goes into the middle of the field and says "welcome, Framce, England , Usa, Germany..." and loads of other countries. On each country that is called out, thousands of people cheer.
At the end people start to leave and me and my friend notice I left my bad, so we go back to get it. When we go back I see a man saying "You left your bag, you are not capable of owning one."
I start an argue about him giving it back. When he doesn&#39;t I grab it and run, me and my friend run into a room where I hide my bag.
The man and a women come in and try to find my bag, as they arrive I get pushed into a table and become knocked out.
I wake up but feel paralyzed, I can see around me and see I&#39;m in a white kitchen with a heated steak on the tabel and another plate with salad on the table.
The chef thinks I&#39;m a chicken ? and tries to tries to put me on the plate. I managed to get a bit of movement back and try to shout for help although nothing comes out. I hit my hand against the table and make a noise, the chef then gets a butcher knife out and as he swings to cut my fingers off, I wake up.
(that was one horror movie style dream   ::shock::   )

----------


## NeAvO

Had bad day yesterday didn&#39;t remember my dreams  :Sad: 

Oh well, 

19/8/6

 School Trip and a minkey skull
I&#39;m on a school trip and we go to some old building in the country side. I ask the teacher if I&#39;m allowed to wear my own shoes and she says yes, so I open my bad and get my trainers out and start to put them on.
Just then Some one comes up to me and says they need help as some one is sick, and they need me to get all these plants to mix in a skull for a cure.
I put all the stuff in the skull and the liquid inside goes green.

Boring dream  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

20/8/06

 I watch my own birth and become a sea-lion human?
It started off with me looking down at a women give birth (it wasn&#39;t me, like a third person view on the scene.) It was my dream birth. A few years later and I seem to be the age I am now, except my feet are webbed, like a sea lions back feet.
I&#39;m at a water show and becasue of my feet I can swim like a dolphin. I perform the show and swim right to the bottom and do a 10 foot jump out of the water.
After the show I get out the water and go down the road, all of a sudden I notice that I have human legs.
Me and my family go to a restaurante where I see free bread, I take two and eat the first one. Then an old lady says that you have to pay for them. So I quickly walk away as I don&#39;t have an money.

(Bit of a boring dream, although the swimming bit was fun.)

----------


## Man of Shred

Good lord is every dream if yours a nightmare?

 I&#39;d be a fraid to dream if i were you lol. i hopew they get better&#33;

----------


## Fei

It&#39;s amazing how our waking moods affect our dreams. Kafkian dreams come from scary days. Chew some chocolate and cheer up to have brighter ones.

But your nightmares have their own charms. The chicken one is especially creative, almost like a short story.
QUOTE OF THE DAY:
_You left your bag, you are not capable of owning one._

----------


## NeAvO

> Good lord is every dream if yours a nightmare?
> 
> I&#39;d be a fraid to dream if i were you lol. i hopew they get better&#33;
> [/b]



Lol, nah my dreams ain&#39;t so bad, kinda makes them more exciting. Maybe all these weird dreams is just my mind&#39;s way of saying "you&#39;re strange." 





> It&#39;s amazing how our waking moods affect our dreams. Kafkian dreams come from scary days. Chew some chocolate and cheer up to have brighter ones.
> 
> But your nightmares have their own charms. The chicken one is especially creative, almost like a short story.
> QUOTE OF THE DAY:
> _You left your bag, you are not capable of owning one._
> [/b]



Yeah I liked that dream kinda funny, but it felt so real.
Thanks for taking the time to read my dreams guys  :smiley: 

Didn&#39;t remember my dreams today  :Sad:  .

----------


## NeAvO

22/8/06

Hide and seek
Had a small dream and I can only remember parts of it.
It started off with me and some friends in this big hotel-like building, its very dark outside. The rooms go very high and are painted in red.
I think me and my friends were playing hide and seek, I have to look for them and I go into the basement and its very dark, there are bats flying around and hanging upside down. Some of them have hooked claws and are climbing on a rope to get to fruit.
The next part of my dream I am in my bathroom and my teeth seem to be very chipped and are shattering. I can taste the blood coming out and feel the dents, as if it was real life. The next thing that happens is I have a short nose bleed that last for roughly 3 seconds.

----------


## NeAvO

My recall is acting up, can&#39;t remember my dreams last night.

----------


## NeAvO

24/8/06

 The flooded town
I was on some trip with some people and we just hung out, can&#39;t remember most of it. I do remember my jaw locking up and I actually felt that my tooth became loose. I looked in the mirror and saw it move alot.
The I went on a coach and went near this river where the river overflowed by a few feet and the bridge was almost under water, I looked the water and saw cranes (bird-type) walking around as if nothing was wrong.

 What could have been
18) Had a lucid this morning, used the MILD technique.  I started to go into sleep, and I knew I was dreaming, a computer menu style came up in my dream and said "Do you want to go lucid? If yes click this option, if no click this one." I said yes and knew I was dreaming, everything went black and I was about to look at my hands to maintain lucidity and make things more clear, just then.... My brother slammed my door open and woke me up.

15 days since my last lucid and I get woken up  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

I can&#39;t remember much today  :Sad:  . Seem to be on a dry spell.

----------


## NeAvO

26/8/06

 Pet shopping
It started with me and my family inside a massive supermarket shop, full of colour and with loads of aisles.
Me and my family are going to buy a new dog for some reason. We see a brown dog which we want to buy, the dog looks very real but not any type that I know. As my mum goes to get the dog, my little brother starts to annoy me. I say to him  "If you don&#39;t stop I will kill you&#33;&#33;&#33;" I then notice everyone in the shop heard that and I get embarrassed.

I&#39;m a super villan taking on the city
Another lucid  :smiley:  I&#39;m in a big city and know that I am lucid, I decide to make a person appear but it doesn&#39;t quite work. I then say "if I&#39;m lucid a object will appear in my hand, and a rose just appears. I then start to lose lucidity with out knowing it.  
I&#39;m now outside but still in a city. I seem to be a super villan and the army is after me and another person. We both climb (and by climb i mean jump very high onto ledges) up a really big building and can see the whole of the city. The detail was amazing.
We were so high that the army couldn&#39;t reach us, but a group of four super heros came and started to fight us. 
I jumped up very high and landed on one of the heros, then started to punch him on the head. Then something weirder happened, I sold the building to the man I started hitting so that I wouldn&#39;t have to pay for repairs to the city that I destroyed.

----------


## NeAvO

27/8/06

 A monstrous cave...
Ok so I start off at my school and its very cloudy and crowded. I&#39;m just walking around outside, when I quickly turn around and accidentally hit a women in the face with my elbow. He bends over in pain and I quickly rush over to her and say I&#39;m sorry. I&#39;m worried that I really hurt her and hope that she doesn&#39;t think I&#39;m a horrible person. She gets up and explains that she knows it was an accident and tells me not to worry.
Then a friend of my, who I havn&#39;t seen for ages asks me to follow him, so I do and we go into a cave where a purple tentacles were coming out of the ground, also big red monsters with wings were walking up and down some caves. My friend and I were on top of a ledge looking down at everything. The cave itself was like a video game, with old rope ladders and sketletons in every corner. After a few minutes of exploring we were attacked by a purple monster.

 Chased by the police
A dfferent dream but this time me and the same friend are in my house and run up into my bed room, we look out the window and see police lights and hear the sirens, We know they are after us but we also know we didn&#39;t do anything. We are afraid and don&#39;t know what to do.

----------


## NeAvO

28/8/06

 Government experiment
I can remember this dream so clearly but it was so random I don&#39;t think there was much of a story. Basically I took part in an experiment which went completely wrong and I ended up waking up in the woods with another person that took part in the same experiment., we ended up being chased by the government and managed to "save the day" , "beat the baddies" and go on with our lives.

----------


## NeAvO

29/8/06

 The ghost story
It&#39;s a bit hazy and blurry but I can make some stuff out. So I&#39;m in the countryside and am meeting up with a friend, we just hang out and go on touristy thing that goes really high in the air and we can see for miles away.
Then we speak to some old lady and the dream turns into a horror movie style with the typical old lady telling us about a "Ghost story" where wild animals hunt you down, like some kind of curse. I dunno seems weird.  ::roll:: 

My dreams seem like they turn into nightmares   ::shock::  but nah that makes them more exciting.

----------


## Man of Shred

haha. man your nightmares are nothing compared to the dream i had last night&#33;

----------


## NeAvO

Can&#39;t remember last night&#39;s dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

30/8/06

 Animals, clouds stars
I can remember something about animals but my dream was all hazy, I remember I&#39;m walking in a town and thats it really. Except it was dark and the sky was purple with some clouds and stars. I think my "dream eyes were shut."

 Lucid
I tried a MILD and WBTB method and got lucid  :smiley:  . Bright colours all around me and I got "I&#39;m dreaming." As I go lucid though, everything goes black and I suddenly feel my "real body" lying down and can feel my bed.
I shout out "increase lucidity" but it doesn&#39;t do anything and I start to wake up.
Feeling my bed ruined the whole experience.  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

It&#39;s really annoying I could remember my dreams this morning but when it came down to writing them I just completly forgot .

----------


## NeAvO

2/9/06

 Holiday Romance Part 1
So I&#39;m on holiday in America and by this river thing. My family are just sitting down and there is a girl next to me. I start to look at what she is reading but then I notice that I&#39;m probably annoying her so I stop. 
She then starts a conversation with, I can&#39;t remember what on. We then just go off and hang out. We go down the river and go on jet ski&#39;s. As we go back to our families her mum says to her they are going out tomorrow. The girl then asks if I can come.

 Holiday Romance Part 2 
(This dream continues from the last one) We are out of the city and by the country side, theres a river in front of us and a few tents in the distance. I&#39;m just standing there until this really big red man comes out of river and starts threatening us, he has this big rock that e drops onto the sand by the river. The rock goes bright red and seems to be very hot. It melts the floor and goes lower and lower into the ground. The water that hits the rock evapoerates quickly.
The red man then collapses backwards into the river and seems to get sucked in and dies.

 Holiday Romance Part 3
(This dream is continued again from the last two dreams) I&#39;m at some film premiere with my new "friend" and another boy and girl. I feel awkward as I don&#39;t know the other two that well. We go to the shop in the cinema where every one orders pop corn and soda. I feel more awkward as I don&#39;t have any American money on me. After going through the shop we go on a railcart thing.

----------


## Jess

> It&#39;s really annoying I could remember my dreams this morning but when it came down to writing them I just completly forgot .
> [/b]



I hate it when that happens.  It happened to me today so I started writing up a different dream.  All of a sudden it came back in a flash for no apparent reason, some bits are still missing though.

----------


## NeAvO

5/9/06

 Lost 
This is a lost style dream, very freaky.
So I&#39;m on this plane and its flying over some desert, then it starts to get lower. As it crashes my view goes into 3rd person and I see the plane roll over as it hits the ground. Back on 1st person, we seem to have crashed in a jungle and their are survivors on the plane with me. As we go through the jungle we see a really big house on top of a tree, we go up there and start to use it as a shelter.
It seems that we have been using the house as a home for a week now. We then notice we aren&#39;t alone in the jungle as its dark outside and we can see torches in the bushes.
As we look over the balcony at the torches we hear a gunshot and all of a sudden the potted plant next to me smashes. We are being shot at  ::shock::  .
The next shot is aimed at the leader of our group, my view goes into 3rd person as it shows the leader dodging the bullet in matrix style with the air waves around the bullets.
Back in first person I see one of the "others" has broken into the house and knocks me on to the floor. Ou leader has knocked him down and I shout out "I have a plan." 
I look around the house for rope and find a secret room where there are skeletons tied to chairs. I go over to them and say "I&#39;m sorry" after seeing what the others have done to them. I get the rope off them and and tie up the "other" that broke into our house. I then make him stand on the balcony so that the other man see&#39;s him captured and stops shooting.

 Lucid and a girls face
Another MILD by me. I&#39;m starting to sleep when I say "I&#39;m dreaming". I see a girls face with these really blue eyes.  Then the phone rings and wakes me up.  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

8/9/06

Had a busy week with school and all.

 I&#39;m in Pirates 2 
I had a weird dream, Ok so pirates 2 was on DVD and I watched it with my family. Then I&#39;m in the film and live through various parts of the film.

----------


## NeAvO

12/9/06

 With an old friend in a forest
I&#39;m with a friend in a forest (seems like a forest could be a dream sign?), the only problem is my friend either doesn&#39;t remember me or doesn&#39;t want to be my friend anymore. Kind of sad  ::?:

----------


## NeAvO

13/9/06

 Being chased and low gravity
I think something happened when I was being chased or someone wanted to say something to me? Anyway the part I remember is that I&#39;m walking down this road behind my house and instead of houses there&#39;s all these wooden poles, sort of like an obstacle course.
I then had one of my usual dream signs when I can jump very high. So I did a bit of "free running" and some friends came and spoke to me.

----------


## NeAvO

14/9/06

 Aliens have taken over the world 
Kind of weird dream today. So the world has been taken over by aliens, the aliens say that they are friendly, although me and a group of rebels know better  :wink2:  The countries all over the world seem to be police states now with the aliens having complete control over the planet.
We and someone else in the group have been taken prisoner and are in this small white room with a table in the middle and a wardrobe at the side. 
I plan an escape and search the wardrobe to find metalic armour and an axe, me and the other group member manage to escape after some fighting.
We are now on the street, being chased too. We run down the road inbetween traffic. I find this dirt bike and ride it going up slopes and doing jumps on it to get away from the aliens.
As I back into an alley I wake up.

Btw this dream was really fun and felt like I was in a futuristic movie  ::D:  .

[EDIT] I changed the word in my last sentance to futuristic because its a banned term for some reason  ::?:

----------


## Jess

What&#39;s the banned term?  Obviously not &#39;futuristic&#39;.  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> What&#39;s the banned term?  Obviously not &#39;futuristic&#39;. 
> [/b]



Lol, I can&#39;t tell you its banned  :wink2: 

Bad recall today  ::angry::   maybe I&#39;ll remember later.

----------


## NeAvO

Going through a dry spell for dream recall.  ::|:

----------


## NeAvO

19/9/06

 Lost my pet in a field 
I&#39;m on my school field and have a small pet in my pocket, it jumps out and I try to find it but have a horrible feeling I will never see it again. I go home and talk to my mum and do some work. I get pen ink on my shirt and then go back to where I lost my pet, as I look around I find it and pick it up again.

Sort of like one of those happy ever after kiddies stories  :tongue2:  .

----------


## NeAvO

21/9/06

[Spilt ink[/u]
Something about spilling ink on my shirt.  ::?:

----------


## NeAvO

22/9/06

 Hunting treasure
Some old man arranged some sort of tresure find with me and a group of people. First person to follow all the clues gets the money.
I&#39;m on my bike when I go past a take out shop, I look to the right and see one of those paper plates with pasta on it and my name written on it in pasta source  ::?:  .
It then says go to a church so I do and climb up a big book case and find some big maths equation, I work it out. I then go into some rocky desert and some goblin-like" creatures chase me.

 I become invisible and save hostages
There&#39;s some family from a Tv program that are being held hostage. I can go invisible and sneak inside the house. I find a man with a gun and knock him out. Later I find one of the hostages and make him invisible, we climb down a ladder and he runs out of the house to the police. Then I put a force field around myself and get rid of the hostage takers.

 My family go on holiday and i don&#39;t go 
My family says they are going to another country for a few weeks and I don&#39;t want to go, so I say goodbye.

----------


## NeAvO

23/9/06

 Low gravity
Something about being near my local shops, I&#39;m by a tree with my family and try to grab a branch. I fear that the branch will cut my hands so I use my sleaves and pull it back. As it stretches back I jump in the air and the branch slings me over a few houses.

(low gravity seems a very good chance of being a dream sign&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Neko

> 23/9/06
> 
> 42) Something about being near my local shops, I&#39;m by a tree with my family and try to grab a branch. I fear that the branch will cut my hands so I use my sleaves and pull it back. As it stretches back I jump in the air and the branch slings me over a few houses.
> 
> (low gravity seems a very good chance of being a dream sign&#33
> [/b]



Wow, it&#39;s just like the cartoons&#33;  ::shock::  Great dreams by the way, good luck on more lucids.  ::wink::

----------


## NeAvO

Thanks, Yeah my dreams usually are cartoony or like something in an action/horror film  :tongue2: . You reminded me I had a lucid today.

23/9/06

 A machine
So I&#39;m going down a road and there&#39;s this big machine with powder stuff in it? Then I find out I&#39;m dreaming  ::D: . I have a quick look around but start to lose lucidity  :Sad: . Always seems to happen. Need to start rubbing my hands or something.

----------


## NeAvO

26/6/06

 Some one falls and really hurts themselves 
Woah really horrible dream, I&#39;m at my school and there&#39;s one of those rock climbing things outside. This person that I remember from my old school is standing on top of it and some one threw a ball at him, he went forward to catch the ball but slipped and fell off the rock climbing thing. While falling he smacked his head on part of the rock. Everyone ran over to help him, I felt sorry for him.

----------


## NeAvO

1/10/06

 First time I flew&#33;  ::content::  
Ok had a really good LD  ::D: . I&#39;m at that tree I mentioned the other day and jumped really high in the air, about the height of a house, then I say "This is a dream sign" so I do a RC by pushing my finger through my hand. My hand goes like elastic. I know I am dreaming  :smiley: . I then leaned on a wall and concentrated on being lucid. Then everything was so clear (clearest LD I have had) and I could think very clearly too. I then flew in the air for the first time  ::D: . After a few minutes of flying I landed on the ground and tried to make some one appear but no luck.  I then woke up  :Sad: .

----------


## NeAvO

2/10/06

 A bird 
I&#39;m at school and a bird flies over my head and almost hits me.

----------


## NeAvO

8/10/06

 My musical school
I&#39;m in some school, it&#39;s very big and there is alot of people in it. Seems to be red all over the walls and banners every where.
Then for some reason every one starts singing?

 Eyes open while asleep
I&#39;m just sitting in my room and go "I&#39;m dreaming&#33;" Then every thing starts to go black  ::|: , I rub my hands and gain a bit more lucidity, then I hear a voice saying "keep rubbing your hands." While I&#39;m trying make the darkness go away, the voice comes back and SHOUT&#39;s this time, "NOW&#33;" I then try to stand up in my dream (I feel like I&#39;m lying down.) as I rise I start to see images but at this time my real eyes open and I wake up .  :Sad: 

 Helicopter lessons
There&#39;s a man with a helicopter and he lets me learn how to fly it, but he says to make it go up in the air, I have to run and jump into it and make it bounce?

----------


## NeAvO

12/10/06

 Hypnotic Jerk
Small non-lucid, I&#39;m at a swimming pool and watching people dive off the diving boards, when I feel some one&#39;s hand go over my eyes. I know its one of my friends doing it.
I then get a hypnotic jerk and get the feeling that I&#39;m falling back. Woke me up, kind of cool.

----------


## NeAvO

14/10/06

Lucid twice last night  ::shock:: 

 My second flight
Ok I&#39;m at my school again, then for some reason I know I am dreaming, I rub my hands together then look at them and they seem to have a circular shape with just 3 fingers going around the side. One of my friends hits me? I feel being pushed back but no pain. As I know I am dreaming I hit him back as hard as I can  :tongue2: , he goes flying. I then remember that dream characters say the most random things, so I ask one what the meaning of life is and he says "I love pigs." Ok then...
I then attempt to fly, like I did the other night and it still seems really cool, but weren&#39;t as realistic  :Sad: . 

Then I lose lucidity and try to break into the air force and steal a plane.

 Small lucid
[color=#000099]I know I am lucid but I don&#39;t say it because I know that I will wake up, I start to rub my hands but end up waking up anyway  ::?:  [color]

----------


## NeAvO

15/8/06

 On the beach
I&#39;m at the beach with some friends, only I&#39;m not on the ground. I&#39;m on one of those parachute things connected to the back of a boat? except I&#39;m not connected to a boat.

 Attack of the zombies and alien insects...oh and cat shopping
It starts off with me being at a pet shop buying my little brother a cat, as soon as we get home, a few hundred zombies come walking up the road by the back of my house.
I "magically" have a shotgun and start shooting at them, before I know it they are right next to the car. We start to get cornered. 

My brother picks up the cat and I open my garden&#39;s gate, we run into the house and through the front door. We keep on running until we find a space ship  ::shock::  .
We go inside and learn that they weren&#39;t really zombies but alien bugs inside human costumes?
The aliens catch us and we pretend that we are aliens like them. We then get sent to training.

(The last dream was sort of based on star ship troopers and the regular zombie film.)

----------


## Vex Kitten

> 18) Had a lucid this morning, used the MILD technique. _ I started to go into sleep, and I knew I was dreaming, a computer menu style came up in my dream and said "Do you want to go lucid? If yes click this option, if no click this one." I said yes and knew I was dreaming, everything went black and I was about to look at my hands to maintain lucidity and make things more clear, just then...._ My brother slammed my door open and woke me up.
> 
> 15 days since my last lucid and I get woken up 
> [/b]




I definately know how that feels, getting wakened out of a lucid or just on the verge of having a lucid dream happens alot here. Happened just last night. Makes me rabid when that happenes.   :Mad:  

I like that computer screen prompt to go lucid. That&#39;s great. If only it were that easy all the time... just click on an option and instantly be lucid. I wonder if someone made a focus image of that if it would be usable in dreams, especially for someone who dreams of being on the computer alot.

----------


## NeAvO

> I definately know how that feels, getting wakened out of a lucid or just on the verge of having a lucid dream happens alot here. Happened just last night. Makes me rabid when that happenes.   
> 
> I like that computer screen prompt to go lucid. That&#39;s great. If only it were that easy all the time... just click on an option and instantly be lucid. I wonder if someone made a focus image of that if it would be usable in dreams, especially for someone who dreams of being on the computer alot.
> [/b]



Yeah its annoying when you finally go lucid and some thing wakes you up. I don&#39;t know where the computer screen came from but it made going lucid a lot easier.  ::D: 

24/10/06

 The search for my friend
I&#39;m  with a friend and we&#39;re just going around town until some man hits me, knocking me onto the floor, and kidnaps my friend. He throws her into a van and drives off. I stand up and reach into my pocket, I pull out this compass that seems to point in the dircetion of my friend. 

I follow the compass and it leads me to an airport, but the kidnapper must have put my friend onto a plane because the compass didn&#39;t work any more.
I ran a plane (which I knew was the right one) and flew to another country. After what seemed like a few minutes the plane landed and my compass started to work again.

I got to a fast food restaurant and asked the person at the counter if they had seen my friend and they said "no," I then met some celebrities and just had a conversation.
I then followed the compass up onto the top of a mountain and found a massive group of people and my friend was one of them&#33;

 DV dream
I&#39;m on DV and I send every one random PMs saying that some one has hacked into everyone&#39;s accounts. 
I&#39;m then at a school and walking around the outside of a building and one of the moderators is behind me, they call my name and I turn round to face them but some how my elbow hits them in the face.  ::?:

----------


## NeAvO

25/10/06

 Being Chased 
I start off in a car with 3 other people. We are being chased and are speeding through a country area. Then we drive over a ramp and go flying very high, below us is a train passing through. we land around 300 feet from the ramp. 

We keep driving until we see a metal wall protecting a warehouse, the area is in the shape of a square. We open the gate on the wall and climb to the top of a warehouse. We go inside the warehouse and search all the boxes for supplies, and take random objects.

Later we leave the warehouse and go back to the car. I see one of the "bad guys" watching us and tell the others to get back in the car. I then drive (very quickly) away and we end up being chased again.

----------


## NeAvO

29/10/06

My brother- possessed
I&#39;m by some shops, near my old school, with my little brother and some other person my brother&#39;s age. Then some one says to me,
"Why don&#39;t you go a swim?"
I then decided to go for a swim. I then look around the pavement turned to a pinkish water. I jump in the water and it feels very cold.

After a few minutes of swimming my mum comes along and me, my brother and the other person go to the shop. Every one goes in the shop except for me and my brother. 
I get this weird feeling about him, and he starts to shout at me. I then realise he&#39;s possessed&#33;

I say "be gone, be gone" in a religious tone but all it does is push my brother back. I then run home and try to find some thing to help my brother.

----------


## NeAvO

A dream lost when the site went down;

 Zombies, Werewolves and Aliens

I&#39;m in a warehouse with 3 other people and we are on a big crate. There is a window behind us and a door opposite us. Zombies start to charge out of the door and some how kill the other 3 people with me. I&#39;m safe because I&#39;m on the crate.
After a while the zombies go back the door and I feel safe, but an alien in combat stuff shoots at me through the window.
I take my chances and run through the door that the zombies came from, as i walk through its empty and theres just balls of rubble, I walk slowly in and a werewolf jumps from under the rubble and bites me. 

I can now turn into a wolf man when I want   ::shock::  , as I make friends with the other werewolves a zombie&#39;s body flies into the room and a group of aliens with rocket launchers come out.
I turn into a wolf and punce onto one of them ripping its head off and slicing the other one with my claws.

Me and the other werewolves run to the window and go into an alien car that can fly  ::?:  , I fly us into the country side and we see an alien in a dinosaur robot?

8/11/06

 Me being sick 

I&#39;m in my mum&#39;s car in a forest and I feel like I&#39;m going to be sick. My stomache gets all tensed and I grab a bucket, then of a sudden as I put my head towards the bucket, I feel like I&#39;m back to normal. I look down and see that I was sick after all even if I didn&#39;t do it  ::?:

----------


## NeAvO

9/11/06

 Jungle mission 

I&#39;m in a military squard with 4 other people, one woman and 3 men. We are in a jungle and are walking through a river. 
After a while we get to a place by the sea with the waves crashing over the jagged rocks. Then enemy, tall people with helmets covering their faces, rush towards us. 
I grab a gun and start firing away. Running in between rocks a killing them all. Later me and a bald man sneak into the enemy&#39;s base a destroy a rocket.

----------


## NeAvO

11/11/06

Jungle Run
I&#39;m on a plane with a women driving a plane over a mountside of a jungle. The sea is below us and we are very high up. Another group of people are with us but they are flying a little bit behind.
We end up crashing on the island and find that it is full of giant insects and dinosaurs. We run into a wooden cage to be protected from this small beetle  ::?:  
I have an idea about making a tree house that will protect us from the animals, after a few minutes we have a well built tree house ect.
I then have one of those sticks that people use to jump high and jump onto this platform to get away from a dinosaur that is chasing me. There is a blow pipe and darts on the platform. I take a few and run safely back to the tree house where some Tv presenters are?

DV Mansion
In my dream I was on DV and thought that the task was to build a mansion and then move an object in it. I made a really big house with a marble staircase and gold trimmed paintings ect. I even moved a bookcase just for the task.
Then a bunch of DV members came in and had a party.

[EDIT] Although I did my own "made up lucid dreaming task" i didn&#39;t know i was dreaming  ::|: [EDIT]

----------


## NeAvO

12/11/06

 Pirates 2 
I&#39;m in my back garden and the black pearl sails in and I go on it and the actors are all there. Jack says he has to be in shallow water so that the giant squid thing doesn&#39;t kill us. Parts of the film skip around and we get to the dead mans chest.
After a few minutes I end up being sent back to my garden.

 Sniper in the temple 
I&#39;m at an old temple next to a tropical forest. There are 3 bad guys near me so I climb up to the top of a tower and get a sniper and aim at there heads, I shoot them but more people come. The find where I am so I jump down this hole and slide off the side of the temple and into the forest.
I keep on running until I find more people that are on my side.
We go back to the temple and I shoot the rest of the bad guys.

 Weird film to Play boy mansion
Theres a big truck with Kiera Knightely driving it, in the back is an Australian family. A small goblin creature is narrating this film. After the truck drives across a bridge it stops and I&#39;m by the side of the truck. Then one of my friends walks by and says "that was a funny film", he then does impersonations of the goblin.
Next thing I know, I&#39;m at a play boy mansion with all these hot women. I walk around and and see 2 women get a "toy" out and then they start to play with it. I won&#39;t go into any more detail  :wink2: 

 I meet a friend at the take away then meet Harry Potter
I&#39;m walking down the road and see a friend of mine walking past me, I say hi to her then keep on walking. I get to the take away shop and I order a pizza with the toppings I want. They don&#39;t seem to understand me and start shouting at some one out back. I look behind the door and its my friend again.
Now I&#39;m in the school HP is from and theres a big snake on the loose, I run around trying to save people and end up falling into hole fall of water, then a ghost comes up to me and tells me to run from the snake.

----------


## NeAvO

15/11/06

 Random dream

Had a really long non-lucid. I have a ford mustang and I start racing with another person. The first race I&#39;m winning but just before I get to the finish line, the other guy beats me. Then the second time I lose control of the car and the person beats me again.

Next thing I know I&#39;m at a small diner and I am having a phone call with some one from DV. Me and another person go inside the diner and sit down. We then notice that there are already people at our table just looking at us wondering why we sat down with them.
I then notice that one of my friends is sat down and I mangae to smooth things over the family.

----------


## Burns

> DV dream
> I&#39;m on DV and I send every one random PMs saying that some one has hacked into everyone&#39;s accounts. 
> I&#39;m then at a school and walking around the outside of a building and one of the moderators is behind me, they call my name and I turn round to face them but some how my elbow hits them in the face. [/b]



LOL

Abusing moderators, are we?  :tongue2:

----------


## Jess

Did it feel good when you elbowed the mod in the face?  I bet it did, didn&#39;t it.

Where&#39;s my free gift&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Again...

<div align="center">HAPPY BIRTHDAY&#33;&#33;&#33;</div>

My gift to you... get to bed and dream of having a big kick ass birthday bash. In will come a huge cake which I pop out of and sing happy birthday to you.   ::wink::  

Yet another nice batch of dreams. Always fun to drop in here.
I&#39;ll be back.
Yes... that&#39;s a threat. 
 ::bigteeth::

----------


## NeAvO

Wow haven&#39;t been in here for a few days and every one seems to come in.




> LOL
> 
> Abusing moderators, are we? 
> [/b]



Notice I didn&#39;t say which moderator is was?  :tongue2:  





> Did it feel good when you elbowed the mod in the face?  I bet it did, didn&#39;t it.
> 
> Where&#39;s my free gift&#33;
> [/b]



I felt really nervous, thought I was going to be "banned" from school  ::?: 





> Again...
> 
> <div align="center">HAPPY BIRTHDAY&#33;&#33;&#33;



My gift to you... get to bed and dream of having a big kick ass birthday bash. In will come a huge cake which I pop out of and sing happy birthday to you.   ::wink::  

Yet another nice batch of dreams. Always fun to drop in here.
I&#39;ll be back.
Yes... that&#39;s a threat. 
 ::bigteeth:: 
[/b][/quote]
Thanks again for the Happy Birthday  ::D:  There isn&#39;t a better present then you jumping out a cake singing happy birthday in my dream  :wink2:

----------


## Jess

Gotta give you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY in your DJ as well.

----------


## NeAvO

Thanks Jess shame its over though  ::blue:: 

18/11/06

Super powers

Still no lucid but had a cool dream anyway. I was in some under ground research place? and some people held everyone hostage, I had superman&#39;s powers and helped to lead hostages out of the area. I then took on the baddies and won.

Then some other stuff about me flying in town ect happend but I can&#39;t remember it well.

(although I wasn&#39;t lucid, I think I had some control)

----------


## NeAvO

20/11/06

Lucid Again

I had a nap today and just knew I was dreaming, I had this stick thing in my hand, and I used it to create lines of colour. Every thing around me was white. I then started to play with colours and made all these shapes.

It wasn&#39;t long but to have that after a month of not being lucid was great&#33;

----------


## NeAvO

24/11/06

Awards ceremony

I&#39;m at an awards ceremony in a big hall. Its very crowded and dark, all the people accepting awards were on the left and the friends and family of the people getting the awards were on the right. After a bit of talking from the host of the event. I ran up to the stairs and jumped to the top and ran behind some curtains to find the guest of honour hiding under a table.
I then run back to the stage and see the host giving me an evil stare, I then manage to jump from the stage to my chair with every one staring at me.

Holiday shop
I&#39;m in Spain or some where with a similar climate, I&#39;m in a shop and ask an old lady to buy me something.

----------


## NeAvO

Bad recall atm

26/11/06

 Brother making me look after his stuff
I&#39;m outside, just by a random car and even though I know it isn&#39;t mine I get in it just for the sake of it. My brother then runs over to the car opens the door and gives me something of his and tells me to look after it.

----------


## NeAvO

27/11/06

 Extremely long beard
I was in a blue car and looked in a mirror and I had this really light beard, it started to grow really fast. I then shaved and looked back in the mirror then it grew even longer.

Alien Slaves
I&#39;m in this meat factory and there are these aliens that are slaves and cleaning the factory.

----------


## NeAvO

29/11/2006

Just not my day/dream

I&#39;m at some big assembly in a big hall. This lady that is like the crazy and angry stereotypical head teacher is there and starts talking to every one. Then time skips forward and I&#39;m now outside with my friends and I just work out that I need a ride home but I&#39;m not getting picked up. I ask them if I can have a lift and they say theres not enough room.
I try to ring my mum up but my phone doesn&#39;t work so I threw it on the ground and it smashes, I&#39;m amazed as I threw very lightely. Just then some little kids try to steal the pieces but one of my friends comes over and helps me get them back. 
I then ask another person for a lift but he can&#39;t give me one either. I then start to get very annoyed.

----------


## NeAvO

2/12/06

 Some minor lucids and and almost a WILD

Had some small lucids about being in a hospital and then school. I can&#39;t remember much about them but they weren&#39;t as vivid, I just walked around.

I almost had a WILD as well and has a conversation with a teacher and some girls while I had HI.

----------


## NeAvO

4/12/06

Evil Me

I had a dream about being in a small house and I knew I was dreaming and I remembered about some one posting about cloning themself, so I did and my clone locked me in a closet
So if I ever see myself, I&#39;d better watch out  :tongue2: 

Some dream that was so random and the matrix

I start off just coming home and I go into the toilet and look in a mirror and see some little japanese child from the grudge in the mirror&#33; I turn around and he&#39;s standing there with his sister? He then says "I&#39;m not here to kill you, I&#39;m here because you shouldn&#39;t drink and drive."
I then go to see if he&#39;s really there and manage to put my hand through him. I think it offended him because he was a ghot and all.
I then go into a public toilet cubicle and as I sit down I hear, "you can&#39;t escape us" I look up and see the agent from the matrix looking down at me. I quickly jump up and run out of the cubicle and outside into a oriental themed garden where an old man with "Neo" on his shirt. He tells me that I have to stop the agents. 

The agents then throw knives at me and I _believe_ and stop the knives and throw them back.

[That dream was so vivid and cool, I felt that I had control, but wasn&#39;t lucid though.]

----------


## NeAvO

I was lucid again&#33;&#33;&#33;
10/12/06


Superme
I&#39;m at a school at night and its surrounded by mountains. Inside the school, some kiddies are being held hostage. I&#39;m outside and notice that I&#39;m dreaming. First thing I do is fly straight up into the air and go quite high. I get the whole feeling of weightlessness. I then try to think of any other ideas that I could do, and try to think of suggestions from Dv but I couldn&#39;t remember anything. I then stop in the air and decide fly really fast into the school. I manage to go straight through the walls with no problem. Some men with guns shoot at me but I manage to grab them and throw them throw them through a wall. Then I pick up a globe the size of a man and chuck it on top of them.

----------


## NeAvO

16/12/06

Theme Park
I&#39;m at a Thorpe Park (A English theme park) and I&#39;m there with some people that I know. I&#39;m afraid to go on all the rides for some unknown reason. I go on this giant swinging thing that goes really high. I then go onto nemesis inferno but as I go onto it I notice that the safety device that you put around your shoulders doesn&#39;t work and it feels quite loose. I then get really nervous as it starts...

 Chased by a mob

I start off by walking down my road in the middle of a cold day. The sky is really blue but the atmosphere feels dark and moody like it is during winter. As I walk down the road a mob of people come out from no where and start to chase me, while they are chasing me they shoot at me with BB guns. The guns seem to be going slow-mo like in "The Matrix." 
I run into an alley and they stop chasing me, I find another person that says they are evil. The dream then changes to me calming the mob down and us partying. The dream then changes to me being on an island in looking over a field with mountains going up in the sky. I&#39;m in a hot climate and the sky is very blue. Theres a house that seems to be falling apart next to it, the owner comes and out and I say to him, "you&#39;re very lucky to have a view like this near your house." and he replies, "I know." I then teleport onto a helicopter and I am above the mountains and it turns out that the island is on a massive volcano with lava spewing out of it.

semi-lucid
I fall asleep and have a DILD, I see a man that is walking about and he seems to look like a comic book character. I then try to think of some thing to do and try to fly but every thing then goes red and I know that I am waking up. I can feel my real body and try to rub my "dream hands" but no luck, as I wake up.

----------


## NeAvO

22/12/06

Friends cause an arguement at work

I&#39;m at work in the restaurant and my friends come over and ask for me, I go down to see them and we order a few drinks. Then when one of the waitresses comes over, one of my friends starts arguement with her about how she got the order wrong. He then ends up shouting at her and the rest of my friends join in. They then get a big tub of ice cream and pour it all over her chest and continue to shout. While this is happening I&#39;m just sitting down watching and I am really shocked at what they just did and try to apoligize. I get up and walk over telling them to stop but they don&#39;t listen. In the end the all leave and I feel really bad.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey there NeAvO. Good batch of dreams you&#39;ve got here. Your clone&#39;s out to get you too? I hope ours don&#39;t hook up in a dream and hunt us down. Then again, mine clone is so slutty she might jump on your clone and keep it adequately distracted long enough for us to do other stuff in dream. 

I hate my dream clone.
 ::angry::

----------


## NeAvO

> Hey there NeAvO. Good batch of dreams you&#39;ve got here. Your clone&#39;s out to get you too? I hope ours don&#39;t hook up in a dream and hunt us down. Then again, mine clone is so slutty she might jump on your clone and keep it adequately distracted long enough for us to do other stuff in dream. 
> 
> I hate my dream clone.
> 
> [/b]



HaHaHa, I&#39;m sure my dream clone will love that  :tongue2:  , so what other stuff do you have in mind  :Hi baby:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I&#39;d tell you but it&#39;d ruin the surprise.
 :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

Haven&#39;t been in here for a while&#33; Guess I&#39;d better start getting my dreams done. @Vex can&#39;t wait for the suprise  :tongue2: 

I can&#39;t remember my dreams from last night but heres yesterdays dreams and my first lucid 2007.

2/1/06

Don&#39;t get me angry...you won&#39;t like me when I&#39;m angry
So I&#39;m walking around what I think is London as the big London bridge is in the area as well as the river Thames. I&#39;m with a girl and we are walking down the river side and then out of no where a masked man jumps out and mugs the girl. I quickly help her up and start to get "angry." Next thing I know, I&#39;ve turned green and have grown in size and gained alot of muscle and become the Hulk&#33; I run after the man and get the purse he stole off the girl but a passer by stops, looks at me and screams, I also think that she believes that I stole the women&#39;s purse that I am holding. With in minutes the army starts to chase me and shoot at me. I get more and more angry, becoming bigger and stronger. I rip buildings apart and throw them at tanks and helicopters. I run onto the bridge and in a king kong style I climb to the top while being shot at. I then fall to the ground but in stead of dying I get more angry and manage to grow to the size of the bridge. I then rip the bridge apart, piece by piece making London flood. I feel really wet as I fall into the river. I then apolygize for destroying the whole of London and turn back into a human.

Halo
I&#39;m in a moutainous area with lots of snow. I&#39;m with a group of soldiers and I&#39;m in uniform and carrying a massive gun. As we make our way through a ravine, I see a small watch tower up ahead. I use binoculars and see a small squad of aliens that look like they are from Halo. I slowly climb up to the top of the watch tower and signal the rest of the army to distract the enemy from ground level. I then jump off the rocks and land onto the watch tower top, I then realise that I&#39;m dreaming&#33;&#33;&#33; I run to the aliens trying to fie my gun but it doesn&#39;t work, so I do the next best thing and start to punch them. I see an alien with a blue energy sword and I punch it, killing it. I pick up its sword and swing away at every thing coming near me. After a while one alien with 3 layers of teeth bites me around the side of my chest. It tiggles and makes me lose my concentration causing me to lose lucidity  :Sad:  .

Dad&#39;s Van
I&#39;m at home and notice that some one has taken off the vinylls from my dad&#39;s van advertising his business. I run around trying to solve this crime and worrying that my dad might blame me.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Congrats on your first LD of 2007 NeAvO&#33; 

Damn those aliens and their sneaky ways.   :tongue2:  
The Hulk dream was great. I&#39;m so jealous you got to destroy a whole city. So sweet that you apologized for it too.

----------


## NeAvO

> The Hulk dream was great. I&#39;m so jealous you got to destroy a whole city. So sweet that you apologized for it too.
> [/b]



Well what can I say behind all that anger and green muscle is a big softy  :tongue2: 

Its been a while _again_...

8/1/06
Being terrorized by an 10 year old boy
So its Halloween and I&#39;m out trick or treating and I go up to some ones house and get the sweets, apparently I got the last lot. I turn around and see a small 10 year old boy with a bed sheet over his head dressed as a ghost ofcourse  :wink2:  He goes up to me and says "You got the last sweet&#33; You&#39;ll be sorry" or some thing along those lines. I feel a bit strange and watch him walk towards the house I just went to. He knocks on the door and says some thing to the middle aged lady that lives there about me stealing his sweets and beating him up. I am completely shocked at this and try to deny it but I can&#39;t think of anything to say. The lady goes up to me and slaps me in the face  ::bslap::  then takes all my sweets and gives it to the boy. I then go down the road from my house and walk past the shops sulking because I lost my free food and have a big red mark on my face because of the slap.
I start to walk home and I see "_THE_ Boy&#33;" I pretend to have not noticed him but he stands infront of me, I try to move to the side of him but he steps to the side and blocks me again with a creepy smirk on his face. I tell him that I&#39;m not in the mood and he starts shouting at me saying even more lies. The middle ages women appears again believing that I have been bullying him again and this time she knees me in the stomache and I get that feeling where you can&#39;t breathe. He then laughs and runs away and the middle aged women realises that I was innocent all along and apolygizes. 
I then turn around and see my brother as a cowboy riding off with a posse?

----------


## NeAvO

11/1/07

Wheres the Paprika&#33;&#33;?

I&#39;m at work and I am making some one&#39;s meal, well a prawn cocktail, I spend ages making it and I am very proud of my work as it looks amazing. One waitress asks me if I&#39;m finished ans I reply "not yet I just need the paprika" I turn to face where it should be and I am shocked to find that its not there&#33; I look all over the place and still can&#39;t find it. I then shout out "Wheres the damn PAPRIKA?" I then get really annoyed and walk off in a strop.

----------


## NeAvO

13/1/06

Friends Survivor dream
I had a friends survivor dream last night, kind of weird. It started off with Chandler and Racheal being on a small raft in a storm in the see with Ross in one behind them. Some how a big wave capsized the first wave and Racheal ended up getting seperated and drowned, where as Ross was thrown onto the other raft. Chandler and Ross found an island with people and shops on it and one lady says "I&#39;ve got all your basic need, anti-poison and antidotes."

----------


## NeAvO

15/1/06

I&#39;m in London
I&#39;m in London, just in front of the London eye and I follow some one onto it. I think I&#39;m a spy because I need to follow this person. I continue following him into some ware house. Then the dream gets a bit hazy there and I can&#39;t remember much else.

Workshop with a girl
I&#39;m im a some-what big workshop with this girl that is really cute, I know her from real life I think. Anyway I just watch her walk around, she looks at me and I notce that she is apying attention towards me. Next thing I know we are both in my kitchen at home. We then get into a conversation and start playing around ect just having a laugh really. She then takes a picture of me on her phone, I try to do the same but when I look at the screen on my phone, the picture is all blurry as if some one has changed the effects of the picture. I try to change the settings but it still doesn&#39;t work. We are both at the workshop again but now she has to go. She says goodbye to me and leaves through a side door. I feel disappointed and look down, I then know why the phone was acting up.

"I must&#39;ve been dreaming when I was at the house, that explains why the phone didn&#39;t work, shame I didn&#39;t do a reality check&#33;"

I then walked out of the workshop through the same door that the girl did leaving my phone on a table by the door.


My dream self is an idiot, I could have gone lucid so easily  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

17/11/07

Dream Views get together
For some reason I get on a plane by myself and go to what I think is Ireland. I go down a old road with cobble stone flooring and then I go into a forest. I then get to a house which has the door open. I then go through the house with out any warning to the owner. As I go into the front room I see all the people from DV. I was so cool to finally see every one, we all just had drinks and hung out with each other. As I retured back home from the plane journey, I got bored and turned around and went back to the house.

----------


## Neko

Hi NeAvO, these are cool dreams&#33; And congrats on 1,000 dream journal views too&#33;  ::breakitdown::

----------


## NeAvO

Hi Neko, thanks for coming in, I didn&#39;t notice I had 1000 views, thats a lot  ::shock::   :Party:

----------


## NeAvO

27/1/06

Floods
This is sort of like a day after tomorrow film. Basically I&#39;m in a city with massive buildings, and the skies black and cloudy with rain pouring out. I&#39;m on this bridge looking down at a massive flood. There are people with me. The next thing I know is that I fell off the bridge and the water is pushing down the road. I being pushed towards another bridge. The people I was with are chasing after me telling me to not go under the second bridge or I will lose the level.
I turn around to the second bridge that I am being pushed towards and as I go through it I grab a piece of rope that just appears out of no where and throw over the bridge so that I can climb up it to safety, but when I throw it I miss and end up being pushed by the current under the bridge.

Fearing that I may lose the level I feel upset and scared. I pass the bridge and a big black hole sucks me into it. I fear that I have "lost" but then next thing I know I am back at the start as if I had travelled through time to the beginning of the dream.

Note: I had other dreams involving work, school ect but I can&#39;t remember exactly what happened.

----------


## NeAvO

2/2/07

Boat Fight
I&#39;m at a road not to far away from my house and its about the middle of the afternoon on a sunny day, theres a group of people with me that I know. I have an idea to play a game where we split into 2 groups and each group has a pirate ship, we then shoot at each other with cannons. We then split into 2 groups and suddenly 2 pirate ships appear and we all go on our ship. I don&#39;t remember walking onto the ship but we were suddenly on the deck and being fired at.
I found a cargo hold on the deck and went through the cargo looking for some thing that could help my group win the fight. I then found a small round object that looked browny-green. I threw it onto the the other boat, I then found out it was a remote control object allowing me to win the fight. Just as I tell my group we have won the fight, one of the group trys to betray me&#33; I chase him off the boat and he runs away. _No one mutinys on my boat_  ::wink:: 

Tank crash
At first I&#39;m on the first floor of my house, looking out of the window. It&#39;s dark outside, I look at the stars shining through the trees and the shadows on the roads. I then see lights flashing and hear the sirens going down the main road. I run down stairs and ask my mum and nan whats happening and they tell me that a tank has crashed into a wall by the road.
 They then tell me "You can&#39;t go outside because the police might see you and think you crashed the tank because I&#39;m obviously drunk&#33;" 
I then replied I&#39;m not drunk, and then watched my nan do some zombie/drunk dance trying to make fun out of me.

----------


## Burns

> They then tell me "You can&#39;t go outside because the police might see you and think you crashed the tank because I&#39;m obviously drunk&#33;" 
> I then replied I&#39;m not drunk, and then watched my nan do some zombie/drunk dance trying to make fun out of me.[/b]



So I&#39;m not the only one who was drunk last night.  ::wino::

----------


## NeAvO

> So I&#39;m not the only one who was drunk last night. 
> [/b]



HAHA I swear my dream self wan&#39;t drunk, honest. Although the dream was a bit of a blur  ::|:  was I drunk?  ::huh2::  This may take a while...

/me goes off to think about last night.

----------


## NeAvO

5/2/07

Burns
So Burns made a brief appearence in my dream, it started off with me in lesson at some random school and Burns just walks into the lesson as if she was the teacher. I notice her from some picture she sent to Dv, and she seems to notice me.
I start to make a conversation with her, that went "So you finally made it to England then, what do you think?"
She then said it was great but she was disappointed with the small amount of portions from McDonalds fries.
I laughed and thought she was right because english McDonalds do tend to scrunch everything in to a small ball. While we were talking every one in the lesson just watched us and were slightly annoyed that they weren&#39;t learning anything.

Aliens on a boat
I also had a dream where I was on a boat and the navy told me that they were expecting aliens to attack the planet. After a few minutes a massive space ship flew over us, it was glowing a light purple and started to land on top of the air craft.
Thats all I can remember...

----------


## Burns

> I start to make a conversation with her, that went "So you finally made it to England then, what do you think?"
> She then said it was great but she was disappointed with the small amount of portions from McDonalds fries.
> I laughed and thought she was right because english McDonalds do tend to scrunch everything in to a small ball. [/b]



Haha, I love this&#33;  ::D:  It sounds exactly like a conversation we&#39;d have too.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Vex Kitten

> My dream self is an idiot, I could have gone lucid so easily [/b]



I know how you feel. Sadly, I suffer dream idiocy too. 


Hey, read the Boat Dream an immediately remembered that I had a pirate dream near the beginning of the month too. Got me thinking... wouldn&#39;t that be cool if we&#39;d had our boat dreams on the same night. 

I checked and discovered my dream was a couple nights after yours though. Too bad, thought we may have nearly dream shared there for a moment. 

Oh, your new av is hilarous. Made me lol the first time I saw it.  ::lol::

----------


## NeAvO

> Haha, I love this&#33;  It sounds exactly like a conversation we&#39;d have too. 
> [/b]



HaHa The funny thing is, this is true  :tongue2: 





> I know how you feel. Sadly, I suffer dream idiocy too. [/b]



Yay I&#39;m not alone.





> Hey, read the Boat Dream an immediately remembered that I had a pirate dream near the beginning of the month too. Got me thinking... wouldn&#39;t that be cool if we&#39;d had our boat dreams on the same night. 
> 
> I checked and discovered my dream was a couple nights after yours though. Too bad, thought we may have nearly dream shared there for a moment.[/b]



Thats weird we had comic dreams on the same night and now we have pirate dreams a few days apart&#33;





> Oh, your new av is hilarous. Made me lol the first time I saw it. 
> [/b]



Lol yeah had to keep up the fat animal routine. I can&#39;t take all the credit though, Burns suggested it for me.

----------


## NeAvO

12/2/07

I&#39;m Smoking

I&#39;m in the stereotypical smokers area at a school, behind the building. I&#39;m with a few friends, well friends in the dream. Basically they are smoking and I&#39;m not, they offer me a cigarette and I take one  ::shock::  I then smoked it and can feel really high, I can taste the smoke. I then blew all the smoke and and made one of those small hoops. Although I don&#39;t smoke in real life, I felt like I was addicted. Its funny after waking up I felt really relxed.

I remembered another dream but I have just forgotten it, while writing out the top one. Maybe I&#39;ll remember it later?
[EDIT] remembered my dream.

 Another dimension vet
Sort of futurist. Basically if people commit a crime they get transported through a portal and into a parrallel world? Some how me and my older brother got transplanted, but as the world was mostly water, we were frogs...
After a while more and more animals got through onto the world, and now its a safari styles location. Many of the animals seemed to be from Africa, like lions and elephants. 
After a while I some how become human again and help a vet from a Tv series that has just started up again.

----------


## NeAvO

Boat cruise
So I&#39;m on a hot jungle island and I&#39;m with a bunch of people that I think are my friends. We are in the jungle part and we cross some bushes, the bushes start to shake...
We turn around and see loads of little monkey warriors jump out. They face us and start to run after us with their spears. Me and the group of people turn around and run out of the jungle, until we find a village, as soon as we enter the village, the money warriors stop and run back into the jungle.
I thought there was something about the village that made us safe.
We go through the village and find a small dock with all these boats, my friends think we should go to the other island and have a good holiday but I don&#39;t want to because theres a hole in the Ozone layer and I might get burnt. They then shun me and leave for the other island leaving me on my own.  :Sad: 
I then make my own boat and try to follow but my boat is crap and hardly sails. I circle the island that I was on and my arms get sun burnt. As I circle the island I see the monkey warriors again and I miss my friends, so I sail to the other island and make up with them again.

Cowboy Drinking
Me and some other people are cowboys and we are breaking some one out of jail, we end up getting side tracked by finding loads of bottles of whisky and start drinking. As we drink my brother breaks up with his girlfriend with us all watching. I feel bad because I feel that it&#39;s my fault because I found the alcohol and made him drunk in the first place.

----------


## NeAvO

24/2/07

 Car Park Mishaps

I&#39;m driving in a multi-story car park and on I&#39;m just enjoying a short drive in there. I go down the ramp and onto the ground floor and leave the building. As I go to drive out of the gates my point of view swtiches to a man on the roof of an opposite building watching me drive around. I then see his hand press a big red button in a gold casing. Still looking through his eyes and looking through my eyes I see the gates closing. This split view point was really cool, like a Tv screen that is split down the middle.
I then try and ram into the gates to escape.

Leader of the World
It starts off with me walking down a main road and all of a sudden I see a silver ball soar down from the sky, past me and a group of people. It then lands in some ones garden. We run into the garden and a crowd of people follow. We then get to a smoking crater with the silver ball about the size of a car. The ball then changes its shape in to a centipede insect, but just a little bit then a car now. It starts to glow and I run away, as I run back I see the alien thing is now a man and every one is following it as if it was a leader. It seemed that he had turned them into a cult.
I followed the group of people into a small warehouse and I start to fight the alien leader, after a few minutes of fighting him I throw him onto an electric fence and kill it.

Dawn of the Dead
I&#39;m driving a car down a road thats near my house and end up in a desert area theres a big wall surrounding a few houses and mines all over the entrance, I slow down in the car and try to avoid the mines. It&#39;s getting dark, I look out the back window of my car and see hundreds of people running towards the wall, I then work out that they are zombies&#33; I quickly drive to the side of the wall and out of view. After the zombies have broken through the entrance of the wall, I quickly drive back into the desert and get out of my car as I find a box that holds night-vision-goggles.
I quickly drive home, being chased by zombies and run into the house. My parents tell me to calm down but then they turn into zombies. I run into my room and barricade the doors.

----------


## NeAvO

3/3/07

Flying Parachute
It&#39;s a warm and sunny day and I&#39;m in the middle of no where. There&#39;s a long main road cutting through some farmer&#39;s fields. I&#39;m walking by and see a red car, a 4X4, I just walk past it and think nothing of it. I then find out that I have a parachute attached to my back. I pull the cable and then the parachute comes out of the pack. I then realise I&#39;m dreaming because I get thrown up into the air and realise that the parachute is used to help me land instead of fly&#33; I feel excited and full of energy. I know I should be afraid because I hate heights in real life but I&#39;m not. I then start spinning around in the air and accidentally teleport to a shopping mall parking lot. As I&#39;m there I take a minute to re-think about every thing and become more lucid (as I felt it slip away) After I&#39;m fully lucid I then go in to mall and see a girl that I like. She walks outside and I follow her and manage to get up to her. I try to make a conversation but still feel slightly embarrassed about it. At this point my lucidity is slipping quite alot. I&#39;m now semi-lucid. I have control but forget I&#39;m dreaming. The girl disappears but some random person walks up to me. I pull the cable in the Parachute and go straight up into the sky and see a few big buildings.

Prawn Cocktail Mishaps
I&#39;m at work and one of my friends is there making a prawn cocktail starter. I look at it and he says its mine. I go to take it but say he made it wrong because he put either Ketchup or BBQ sauce on the top of it. He then got his hands ,which I noticed were dirty, and took the top off and threw it on the floor. I then decided I didn&#39;t want it.

Work Beer in the Chiller
I&#39;m at work and I go to the chiller and some of my work-mates take out a few beers from the chiller. We then decide to drink it.

----------


## NeAvO

4/3/07
DreamViews dream again.
I think the DreamViews gang gave all met up in some hotel. I&#39;m in a corridor and Howetzer is there along with Tornado Joe. I shake there hands and say hi to them. Then Mitzie walks in and shouts out "hello".

Driving
I had a horrible short dream about me having a driving lesson and completely forgetting to drive. I was going about 5mph down a main road with people going 50 past me. I just couldn&#39;t do anything. The one thought going through my mind was "Oh God, I&#39;m so crap, the driving instructer must be disappointed." I then almost forgot to stop at a traffic light too. It was an evil dream.  :Sad: 

comic book
I&#39;m in a library of a bg mansion and my grandad is behind me. I&#39;m looking at some books with leather cases around them. I try to read the title&#39;s on the spine of the book but everytime I try, my vision gets blurred almost as if I can&#39;t see clearly. I even try to pick up the books and bring them really close to my eyes but still no luck. After a while I see a comic book and pick that up. I can see it clearly it had a picture of Ghost Rider, Scooby Doo and his gang, Spiderman and Batman, all looking as it they were going to start a fight. Next thing I know I&#39;m at that scene. We&#39;re all on top of a building at night with spot-lights shining up into the air.

Horse
I start in a prision and then realise I&#39;m dreaming I punch my way through the cell door and walk out into a room. In the middle of the room there&#39;s a chair with a girl sitting on it. As I look around the room loads of men wih guns rush in and start to make a run for me. I quickly walk to the girl and suddenly all the men disappear. She tells me to hide.At this point I lose lucidity. Behind the girl is a small paddock with horses and pigs. As the men return I jump over the gate of the paddock and hide from the men. Now I have some how turned into a horse and I am on all fours. They end up feeding me hay and it tastes good. My older brother then happens to walk by and I tell him about the hay tasting good.

[EDIT] Something about a map and going to Siberia, and seeing white tigers?
[EDIT2] Another dream.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Now I have some how turned into a horse and I am on all fours. [/b]



You didn&#39;t end up looking like the horse in your avi... did you?   :tongue2:  

Where do you get all those fat animal avatars... they&#39;re so cute and funny.   ::content::

----------


## NeAvO

Haha no I turned into a more thinner horse, same grey colour though   ::?: 

I just look on the internet at fat animals, yep I&#39;m sad I know   ::ghosttown::

----------


## Vex Kitten

No sadder than me sitting up at 1 am bored out of my skull chatting with iGod.   ::embarrassed::

----------


## NeAvO

> No sadder than me sitting up at 1 am bored out of my skull chatting with iGod.  
> [/b]



HAHA well every one needs a hobbie.

/me questions Vex&#39;s mental state... ::eh::

----------


## Vex Kitten

HEY&#33;
iGod assured me that I was totally sane&#33;&#33;

 ::takethatfoo::

----------


## NeAvO

> HEY&#33;
> iGod assured me that I was totally sane&#33;&#33;
> 
> 
> [/b]



/me puts on my psychologist uniform on.

Hrm my diagnosis...you&#39;re nuts.

7/3/07

Weird Lucid

I was lucid last night, but I can&#39;t remember that much from it  :Sad:  I know I did the finger through hand Reality Check and I kept playing with my hands, making shapes out of them as if they were putty. Thats all though.

----------


## NeAvO

11/3/07

Black Tornadoes
I&#39;m in a mini-bus going down a main-road on a cloudy day and me and my family all look to the right and see a massive 50 foot tornado. It was pitch black. I then said it can&#39;t be here it isn&#39;t even windy, I then looked to the left and saw another 2 tornadoes. Now the tornadoes seem to be getting faster and they seem to be surrounding us. We drive through a farmer&#39;s field and get to an old house, the tornado goes towards us ripping up the house and a barn from across the field. We then keep on driving until we get to a county fair. We get out and all calm down as the tornadoes have disappeared.

Superme Returns Vs the Transformers.
Ok so I&#39;m in New York, or atleast I think I am, and I then realise I can fly. I fly to the top of a skyscraper and then land on the floor again. Other people realise that they have powers too and then the whole world finds out and celebrate. We&#39;re then on the top of a balcony and are named as the new superhero gang. Confetti and crowds of thousands are cheering at us, I feel so important.

Later in the evening I&#39;m near an airport and I see an SUV with helicopter blades fly above me and into the the area with loads of planes and people. I say to another one of the heroes that, the SUV looked strange. As I was talking to him I saw the SUV transform into to big tank and shoot green lazers at the planes and people inside. My first instinct was to run into the airport. After I got onto the runway I saw a robot crawl over some planes, it had drills for hands and ripped the planes apart. I then saw a man run around screaming, he was being chased. I fly towards him and picked him up, then another man was being chased, this time the other hero grabbed him, we both then picked up a third guy and flew to safety.

----------


## Moonbeam

> /Weird Lucid
> 
> I was lucid last night, but I can&#39;t remember that much from it  I know I did the finger through hand Reality Check and I kept playing with my hands, making shapes out of them as if they were putty. Thats all though.
> [/b]



That&#39;s a funny image&#33;

----------


## NeAvO

Lol yeah it was, it was so weird, my fingers some how joined together  ::?:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey there. How&#39;s my favorite bra-monger.   :tongue2:  

That putty hands is funny. And speaking of, last time I did the finger through hand RC, it felt like I was pushing my finger through play-doh. Really odd and kind of freaky but also strangely enjoyable on some odd level.

If that putty thing happens again, start playing with other body parts and see if they are sculptable too. 
 ::wink::

----------


## NeAvO

I&#39;m no bra monger  ::roll::  I just like the feel.

>.>

Hrm what parts do you suggest?  :tongue2: 

*Back at Work*

So work has re-opened and I go in through the back door, I don&#39;t get changed just stay in my shirt and jacket ect. I see two of my work-mates sweeping rubble from the floor, looks like the builder&#39;s didn&#39;t do their job. I then see one of the other chefs and say hi to him, and ask him how he&#39;s been. His girl friends is there and ignores me unless she gives me the occasional stare. I then get changed into my whites and go to the starters section where there&#39;s the new head chef, he teaches me some stuff and seems like a nice guy.

----------


## NeAvO

New York
I&#39;m on a ferry going towards New York, I can see really high buildings and what looks like the empire state building. The ferry slowly arrives a peer, then stops. I step onto the peer and walk into the city, I look around at all the buildings in excitement. As I walk around I find a skycraper and enter it. I find a man wearing a suit sitting at a big desk shouting at nothing. I then look out of his window and see the statue of liberty. I then look at the politican and tell him that I saw him fly (slight Heroes parady).

Some poor place
I&#39;m in a poor city, I think some where in eastern Europe and I see one of the girls I work with dressed in some unusual clothes, like a veil and sheets all over her body. She has a brown bag and is walking down a road with loads of flats, asking if any one is expecting mail. I follow her and watch as she throws parcels through windows, I then think to myself that she has a good aim seeing as how she just threw a package into a small hole 3 stories up.

Playing Football
I&#39;m playing football/soccer with some friends, and realise that I&#39;m dreaming after doing a Reality Check, how ever every thing goes black I suddenly wake up. 

I then try to go back to sleep and repeat to my self do a Reality Check and go back to sleep, I then realise I&#39;m dreaming again. I&#39;m in the same place as I was and I&#39;m still playing football. Only everything is more of a redish colour, like what its liike when you shut your eyes. I feel like seeing how lucid football would turn out so I continue playing, only all my shots are 100% accurate. I then run incredibly fast and manage to run circles around people.

----------


## NeAvO

Car chase

I&#39;m in the back seat of a yellow 3 wheeled car, and the two people in front are Del boy and Rodney from only fools and horses. I was listening to them bicker over some thing until a silver sports car jumps over our car and drives off into an alley way. We then decide to chase them for some reason. Then Rodney suggests its a super hero and Del tells him to shut up. We then get to a busy road perhaps the motor way and the the car that we&#39;re chasing drives up to a bridge which is still being built, it drives off a ramp and flies over the gap. We look in shock at how crazy that was. We then take the long way around.

We manage to catch up to the car as it stopped by some mansion, I get out and find the driver and his female accomplice having sex on a field by a tree, after a few minutes they stop and I turn around and find a man with long hair watching from the bushes.

As I leave and return 3 wheeled car, I see Father Christmas saying "Ho Ho Ho, I love monologes."

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> As I leave and return 3 wheeled car, I see Father Christmas saying "Ho Ho Ho, I love monologes."[/b]



Rofl. I can honestly say that, even while fully aware of how random dreams can be, I did _not_ expect that. Lol.

----------


## NeAvO

Haha yeah my dreams get pretty strange, makes me wonder where it all comes from?

At a Bus stop at night
Its really dark and I&#39;m in what seems like an open field, with a bus stop by the bottom of a hill. There seems to be a party going on and every one is enjoying them selves. I get to one of my friends and try to secretly tell him that I hate one person. As I try to tell him my problems with this person, he doesn&#39;t seem to care and with in minutes he disappears. I then get annoyed because I&#39;ve been holding in my anger and have no where to release.

I have other fragments of dreams but I can&#39;t remember much else. The fragments are full of bright colours, mainly red.

----------


## NeAvO

Weird alien girl
I&#39;m down the road and I see two people doing some sex games involving a lead pipe??? I&#39;m a few feet away. It shocked me because there was a guy standing next to them telling them what to do and giving hints. I then turned away, not exactly knowing what to do, and walk into my garden where there is this Spanish woman standing by the back door. 
She walks over to me and flirts with me, next thing I know we are lying on the floor just talking (we are clothed you perv  ::wink:: ). She then stands up and walks into my house, then I start to jump on boxes trying to jump on the garage each of my jumps is abnormally high.

I then go in and follow her and find some people, a boy and a girl that are roughly my age. They start saying she isn&#39;t human and that she&#39;s evil. I believe them and start hitting the Spanish lady. After each hit she becomes more and more blue, as well as changes her form to some sort of octupus ghost like creature. She then gets angry and starts to try and kill us. So me and the people throw stuff and her and try to hit her again. When we hit her it feels like a hard rubber.

After a while I get a massive tissue and throw it on her, and she gets absorbed by it, but then she reapears.

----------


## The Cusp

I was going to ask what kind of sex games involve a lead pipe, but I don&#39;t think I want to know.

The second part of your dream reminds me of a stoning, or a witch burning.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Ouch, sex games involving a lead pipe. 
I may have to give that a go in a dream sometime.   ::wink::  

That Alien Girl dream is really odd. I read it over a couple of times and it feels familiar to me. Have you dreamed her before?

----------


## NeAvO

> Ouch, sex games involving a lead pipe. 
> I may have to give that a go in a dream sometime.   
> 
> That Alien Girl dream is really odd. I read it over a couple of times and it feels familiar to me. Have you dreamed her before?[/b]



I don&#39;t know, maybe. It did seem familiar maybe I did in the past. Why do you ask?

----------


## NeAvO

Woo Happy April Fool&#39;s Day  :Party:  ::breakitdown::  :Party: 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and Body swap
I&#39;m in a dark alley at night, I&#39;m riding some sort of bike, possibly a BMX. As I go down the alley, I look up in the sky and see the red turtle, rafael, it&#39;s like I&#39;m looking at a poster of him, because he is completely flat and has no motion, no feel about him. I then decide to climb the clock tower to the right of the "poster", so I start to shimmy my way up the side of  a 100 foot building. Once I get to the top I realise I can posess people&#39;s bodies just by touch, this excitement makes me forget about the "poster". Then my deam goes weird with some one trying to pushing off the top of the clock tower. I get pushed and end up dangling off the side of the tower, then the person kicks my fingers and I let go, in mid air I grab the man&#39;s leg and we swap places. My perspective changes to standing on the top of the clock tower watching the man fall. This scene was the end of the first batman film, which I watched last night.

Mum get&#39;s a Tattoo
I&#39;m at what looks like a trailer park and I see my mum has a bandage on the back of her left shoulder, I remove it and see that she has a tattoo of a pink/purple/blue butterfly. I question her about it and asked why she got it. I then realised that her friend had influenced her to get it. I then asked her if my idea was right and she admitted it.

Shopping centre cleaning
I&#39;m in a shopping centre, and I see this man, he look&#39;s quite rough and mean but I go over to him and see he is a cleaner. I then see that he is struggling to clean the supermarket. I offer him some help and grab a sponge and start to clean a step.

Buy a Lucid Dream
There&#39;s a business man that says he can sell lucid dreams, I give him money and he takes me to this back room with a massive machine. I sit in this seat and put a thing on my head. He then tells me to think about the setting of my dream. I think of Dv and having a big party. Next thing I know everything is black and I get a pop up saying if I want to be lucid...Yes or No. I click on Yes and realise I&#39;m dreaming, I then realise this is like the other dream I had ages ago. how ever after a few moments, I lose lucidity and end up dreaming about being in a castle in the middle of a desert being chased by skeletons.

Moral of the story never buy lucid dreams from dream characters.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Woo Happy April Fool&#39;s Day 
> 
> Moral of the story never buy lucid dreams from dream characters.[/b]



I forgot, darn&#33;

At this point I am desperate enough to buy a lucid even if it does only last a few seconds and end with skeletons chasing me, in the desert.

----------


## NeAvO

> I forgot, darn&#33;
> 
> At this point I am desperate enough to buy a lucid even if it does only last a few seconds and end with skeletons chasing me, in the desert.[/b]



Lol yeah i&#39;m going through a dry spell as well. *sells Moonbeam Lucid Dreams*  ::wink::

----------


## NeAvO

Not much recall from last night, just some fragments.

I&#39;m in some town by loads of shops, I see my mum, I think I&#39;m walking around with some one.

----------


## NeAvO

War of the World

This was such a long and cool dream, I&#39;m starting to forget about it though.

I&#39;m in a city, I&#39;m guessing New York, looks like Time Square. Then a big thunder storm happens. Some people and I take shelter just my the entrance of a hotel, after the storm we see a weird metallic pod stuck in the ground, we stand around it staring at it wondering what it was. It&#39;s door&#39;s must have opened because we can see the controls inside it. I then think the tripods from the war of the world&#39;s film start shooting the city, soon most of the city turns to rubble and ash.
After what seems like hours in the dream, we end up winning and notice that the tripods have turned white and are dying. Soon every one celebrates over our victory.

I&#39;m standing at the back of the crowd and see an alien, a floating head, fly past me, it looks at me and I feel frightened, I then say "I won&#39;t tell them you&#39;re here if you don&#39;t hurt me."
It then turns around and flys up into the air, after a few seconds I shout out "look there&#39;s the alien&#33;" Every one looks and shouts at it, the floating head then looks at me and seems angry. I then run into a tall skyscraper and get to the top room. I can hear aliens running up the stairs, as they arrive into the room I look at them and then run towards the window and jump through it, smashing the window. I then some how have these man made wings, bits of wood with feathers around my arms, they fit onto my back like a back pack. One of the aliens jump out of the window and follows me, its like a bird. We fly around avoiding each others attacks.

After a while I tell it I give up and land on a building, it then charges straight for me, I cross my arms, this creates a sheild with the wings. The alien flies straight into the wings and gets ripped apart. The head lands near my feet, its an eagle&#39;s head. I then stamp my foot on it in anger, my footprints appear to be squiggly lines.

Person likes me
I&#39;m playing football/soccer with some of my friends and there&#39;s this person that absolutely hates me in real life playing too. In my dream he starts to joke around with me as if we&#39;re friends and I&#39;m wondering why?

----------


## NeAvO

I can fly&#33;

I&#39;m outside and I&#39;m with some one that has just been shot in the head. We&#39;re both chasing after a blonde women with a sniper. We are in a housing estate on a summers day running down a block of terraced houses and then following a road. After turning a corner I see the woman running near some shops and jumping into a van. I tell the man that, that isn&#39;t the woman, it&#39;s like she&#39;s posessed and he agrees with me. I then turn around and head home where I see my dad, older brother and his girlfriend outside with another guy that seems to say that he has a magic power. I then try to go one better and say that I can fly. My brother then tries to make fun out of me and starts joking. I then stand in front of them and spread my arms out. I then jump but land on the floor again. I try again but then land on the floor. This time my dad gets some white tape and my brother my holds it with him making a line. I then do a running jump over the line and as I start to land, my legs flip up and I start to hover, I&#39;m in a weird fetus position as I fly. A boy from the street comes over and watches as I float around. He starts laughing in joy.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I can fly&#33;
>  I&#39;m in a weird fetus position as I fly.[/b]



That&#39;s a new one&#33;  Must have been how you were sleeping.

----------


## NeAvO

> That&#39;s a new one&#33;  Must have been how you were sleeping.[/b]



Haha I ain&#39;t got a clue.


5/4/07

Car Crash

This dream was quite scary, sort of made me depressed too. I dreamt I was in a car crash and was in a coma for a week. No one knew where I was and all panicked, I wish I had my week back because during the dream I didn&#39;t like the fact that I had lost a week of my life. Also when I woke up from my coma I had no memory of what happened and I was frightened. I just felt alone through out the whole dream.

----------


## NeAvO

Vampire Hunter
I had a weird dream that I was in a posh resteraunt and I had two men dressed like bikers staring at me. They stood out from the crowd. I went into the toilets and the two followed me in there, I faced them and they turned into vampires and grew long fangs. At this time I bacame lucid and put my arm over my shoulder and felt the sword I knew would be there, I pulled it out of its (shealth?) and swung it in front of me. I threw one of the vampires onto the ground, he landed on his hands at an unusual angle. I then cut off is hands and they disappeared in a blade-like style. I then managed to stop time which was cool because I took the time to look around and see every thing was still. I then looked at a mirror and saw a pale woman&#39;s face right behind my reflection. It made me jump and lose lucidity, a part of me made me think that I had summoned "Bloody Mary". I asked her what she wanted this time and she looked at me and said some random statement. I then got home and told my dad about being haunted by a ghost and he just shrugged it off. My dream then ended with me being on top of a train and having the ghost stand behind me.

----------


## Pastro

Quick thinking summoning that knife, you catch a glimpse of yourself in that mirror?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Aw, NeAvo. That Car Crash dream is so sad, poor you there all alone. Too bad me and Daeva weren&#39;t there to take care of you. We would have fixed you up nicely.   ::wink::  

Congrats on the lucid and great job conjuring the sword. 
 :bravo:

----------


## NeAvO

> Quick thinking summoning that knife, you catch a glimpse of yourself in that mirror?[/b]



Thanks, the reflection was odd, it was me and the rigth shape, colours ect how ever I looking to me left in the mirror instead of straight ahead.





> Aw, NeAvo. That Car Crash dream is so sad, poor you there all alone. Too bad me and Daeva weren&#39;t there to take care of you. We would have fixed you up nicely.   
> 
> Congrats on the lucid and great job conjuring the sword. 
>  :bravo:[/b]



Yeah the car crash was a horrible dream  :Sad:  Hrmm you and Daeva fixing me up? More like assult me  :tongue2: 

Thanks with the congrats, I needed a lucid after a few weeks  ::roll:: 

Night of the dead

I don&#39;t know why but I seem to have zombie dreams now... Well atleast it&#39;s a good dream sign  ::?:  Any way its starts out with me outside a fish and chip shop (bit English, I know) and this very attractive brunette says she will give me anything I want. I said I want to do well in my exams and have a very successful life with a great wife and kid. She said she could do that, so we made a deal about it. Ofcourse she told me that I didn&#39;t need to do much for my deal.

Later the world has been infected with zombies, I&#39;m outside and run as fast as I can into a shopping centre. After a while I look out and can see sniper shooting the zombies from across the street. He&#39;s on top of a random building. I then run outside and get chased by zombies but hide behind a roof of a house, which is on the floor in the middle of a road, then all of a sudden the brunette comes back and says it&#39;s time for me to do my deal. She takes me to a Turkish man, that apparently owned the fish and chip shop. He says I must kill an old lady and a nice boy from school. I say no and then he says he&#39;s the devil. The room goes red. I then get a knife and stab and old lady in the stomache and the nice boy. I feel ashamed at myself.

----------


## Vex Kitten

That is a very odd dream. Zombies and the devil and an evil scheming woman? 
Such bad people and creatures in your dreams lately. You should dream of nice normal people like me.   ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> That is a very odd dream. Zombies and the devil and an evil scheming woman? 
> Such bad people and creatures in your dreams lately. You should dream of nice normal people like me.  [/b]



Well it would be better then having the occasional zombie come after me.  :tongue2: 

21/4/07

My Brother ate my Easter Eggs
I come into my room and see that my older brother has eaten all of my easter eggs. I feel sad and say he has to get me more and he says no. I think I try to hit him.

I believe I can Fly

Wow flying is coming up in all of my dreams now&#33; And I love it  ::D:  First off I&#39;m by a main road at my local bank just waiting for my mum to come out. Then I see Ricky Gervais (sp?) and he&#39;s doing a part for the Simpsons Movie, I get asked to do a small role in it and I say sure. I have to act out my part so that the artists can draw what it would look like. Ricky ends up getting on a motorcycle.

I then see a friend go into a estate agents and follow, suddenly I believe I can fly, I keep trying to levitate but it doesn&#39;t work. I then lie on my front and find out I am levitating 1mm off the ground. I then hover a foot off the ground standing up. I hover out of the building being followed my friend. I ask him if he wants to fly with me and he says he can&#39;t so I grab him and lift into the air.

Next thing I know he&#39;s disappeared. But I don&#39;t care, I keep on flying down the main road and shoot across incredibily fast. I then see through some trees and see a Tescos. I fly to the shop and see a blonde guy walk out. I excitidly land behind him and tell him I can fly. He doesn&#39;t believe me, so I say that I will fly to the top of the clock tower on top of Tescos, he says he will look when the girl he&#39;s with leaves the shop.

So I make my way up to the clock tower and shout down to another guy and he sees me flying and gets a sledge hammer and start shouting at me in one of those fake "english accents" where he thinks he&#39;s all upper class. Saying stuff like I&#39;m a witch and "why the devil are you doing that?"

I then lose control of my powers and start flying up and down but I end up gaining control and fly to the clock tower, the man then throws the slegde hammer at me but misses. I then turn aound and see the woman that was with the man leave the shop, I turn to look at the man in the car and see him look at me, he drives over and says thats amazing. I fly to his car and lift his car up into the air, working out I have amazing strength when flying.

----------


## Moonbeam

Were those chocolate eggs?  What a nightmare&#33;

I&#39;ve been doing a lot of flying too; I&#39;ve done some slow low-level stuff, right over and around people&#39;s heads, which I can&#39;t really remember doing very often.  The high-flying is great too tho&#33;

----------


## Jess

Just noticed I had a zombie dream on 19th April too...heh.

See here

----------


## NeAvO

> Were those chocolate eggs?  What a nightmare&#33;
> 
> I&#39;ve been doing a lot of flying too; I&#39;ve done some slow low-level stuff, right over and around people&#39;s heads, which I can&#39;t really remember doing very often.  The high-flying is great too tho&#33;[/b]



Yeah chocolate eggs&#33;  ::angry::  No one touches my dream chocolate.

Flying is great even if its just hovering an inch off the ground. Just the feel of weightlessness and feeling of freedom.

----------


## NeAvO

Eating Carrots
I&#39;m in some one&#39;s car outside my house with a bunch of people that I haven&#39;t seen for almost a year and we start talking. I then find some carrots and start eating them. They taste horrible.

----------


## NeAvO

I&#39;m the niki/jessica
I just had this dream come to me at work, which I restarted today  :Sad: . It has some thing to do with me having the evil Jessica side of me with my reflections. This dream was inspired by the character Niki off of Heroes.

Basically I&#39;m looking at a mirror and some times I see myself and sometimes I see Jessica in the reflection, either way I know its trouble. Jessica ends up talking to me and making me nervous. I then try to avoid my mirrors. Jessica then some how manages to escape from the mirror and chase me.

----------


## 2Fruits

NeAvO your flying dreams sound awesome&#33; I&#39;ve never flown long in dreams, usually just for a little bit then I&#39;ll wake up just as something interesting happens  :tongue2:  I seem to be having movie/T.V inspired dreams too... I think they&#39;re finally messing with my head&#33;

 ::thumbup::   Awesome dreams...

Have fun&#33;

----------


## NeAvO

> NeAvO your flying dreams sound awesome&#33; I&#39;ve never flown long in dreams, usually just for a little bit then I&#39;ll wake up just as something interesting happens  I seem to be having movie/T.V inspired dreams too... I think they&#39;re finally messing with my head&#33;
> 
>   Awesome dreams...
> 
> Have fun&#33;[/b]



Thanks 2Fruits, flying dreams are great. Yeah alot of my dreams are now influenced by films or Tv, not that I don&#39;t appreciate it though  :smiley: 

Back to Work
I&#39;m at a boxing match at night in a field. It&#39;s dark and there are people in the ring fighting. I then believe I&#39;m telekinetic and see a light switch the other side of the ring. I pull out my arm and do the fingers in a way as if I would turn on a light switch. I then imagine that I&#39;m pressing the button and the light turns on. I keep doing this making the lights turn on/off. I then tell my psychology teacher and he tells me to see him after school.

I then see a waitress that I knew from my work. I hug her and say hi, I then tell her how much my work has changed and show her pictures from my phone. We then hang out and watch some fireworks.
She then tells me she fell out of her room last night, I thought she meant fall out of the window of the room but I asked if she fell the door of the room. She said no, she fell out the window.
I then say "I thought about saying that, but it sounded stupid."
She then runs away and I feel bad.

----------


## NeAvO

Deathly Hallows and Burns
I&#39;m in the future, well July really. The book Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows is coming out and I&#39;m in a book shop waiting for it. I&#39;m in line waiting for the book shop to open and I&#39;m just looking at "cassette tapes" some old stuff  :tongue2:  Well anyway I&#39;m there just minding my own business when all of a sudden Burns comes by and tells me about every thing that happens in the book.

Nintendo wii, Zelda, Heroes and a conference full of evil cookie eaters
A fairly long dream last night which involved my little brother getting a Nintendo Wii and I ask to play on it, after setting it all up for him. I then try to play on Zelda but the controls feel odd and I can&#39;t seem to play it well.

I then go out of the room and I appear to be in an office, I walk around and see the mind reading cop and Peter Putrelli walk around with each other, I can hear what they&#39;re thinking, its like I&#39;m not there at the moment. The point of view follows them and listens to them have a conversation, going from talking through their mouthes to mind reading. It keeps changing between the two. The main conversation is about asking themselves if the other guy can read their mind.

I then come back into the dream and go into a meeting where the people are lying on chairs, I turn around and see an old lady with a cookie in her hand force feeding people, making them suffer.

This man tells me and another person (perhaps Peter again?) to run into a closet and hide, but as I close the door I can see the old lady watching me through the gap between the door and place with its hinges. I hide behind some coats and see the old lady has sent a blonde girl roughly my age into the closet, she grabs Peter? I find another door and sneak out of it, and then see the blonde girl go out the door too. I then run around the closet and go back in it through the first door.

I think the cookies make people become possessed.

----------


## Burns

> Deathly Hallows and Burns
> I&#39;m in the future, well July really. The book Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows is coming out and I&#39;m in a book shop waiting for it. I&#39;m in line waiting for the book shop to open and I&#39;m just looking at "cassette tapes" some old stuff  Well anyway I&#39;m there just minding my own business when all of a sudden Burns comes by and tells me about every thing that happens in the book.[/b]



HAAH

sorry bout that&#33; I figured I&#39;d save you the trouble of reading it and just tell you how it ends.  ::wink::

----------


## The Cusp

Gee, I woner what you&#39;ll be watching tonight?

----------


## NeAvO

> <div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NeAvO @ Apr 30 2007, 12:08 PM) [snapback]459568[/snapback]</div>
> HAAH
> 
> sorry bout that! I figured I'd save you the trouble of reading it and just tell you how it ends.



Haah well it worked. Although I can tell you how it ends in my dream and ruin it for you too.

----------


## NeAvO

Long time no dream.

Looking for another job
I'm going around a shopping centre "Tescos" and I am looking for a new job. I then ask the manager who seems to be creepily following me around if there are any vacancies. He tells me to go to the bakery, so I do and I go through a door to a really big warehouse. I look around and see 3 other teenagers, that look rough and start shouting at me. I then walk out.

Quitting my job
I'm at work and see the head chef, I tell him that I quit and he says it's ok because he's already hired someone and plans on firing me anyway. We laugh at it, and I walk out feeling happy that I no longer work in "hell's kitchen"

If only it was that simple in real life.

Lucid
I had a minor lucid this morning, I was asleep and the dream had a red background. I saw a man in a black hoodie. Then said the magical words, I'm dreaming I then started to realise I was waking up, but before I knew it I was seeing black and woke up.

----------


## NeAvO

Day after tomorrow
I'm in New York and the buildings are massive, I go past the statue of liberty, except its quite small. Also I go down a road in a convertible and look up seeing how high the skyscrapers are. I noticed that there are a lot of windows on the buildings. Then it starts to rain and a massive flood hits across the city.

Weird hotel from hell
It's night time and I'm in a hotel with I think famous people/celebrities, meh I don't know some well known people. Me and 3 other friends have to share a room which is annoying as there's only 3 beds and 4 of us. Well thats what you get for being the celebrities assistants. Anyway we find out we are in the wrong room and have to move to the room opposite us, so we do. This room is even smaller though. I then only notice the colour of the hotel is really horrible, its dark red like a lighter tone of blood. Then an arguement happens and the celebrities come out of there rooms and stat shouting, out of the corner of my eye I see one of them, he's very tall and lanky and has red skin, also he has very long arms that seem to be made out of red stone (like hellboy's). I then see another celebrity however he is incredibly fat and had red skin, also his stomache has red stone across it.

Then the dream skips to outside the hotel, the outside looks like a Scottish castle, anyway on the fields are a group of vampires, all 4 are women. The leader says that the other one had better not muck up there flying.

Flying again and strength
I'm in my kitchen with a man with dark hair, I realise I'm dreaming and tell him that I have super powers using my dream to full power. I fly around the kitchen and hover above the floor expecting him to be impressed but then he does the same. So I try to impress him by trying to walk through my bedroom door but I fail at that. He then makes a cockey remark. So I then go into the garden and tell him that I have strength. I pick up a metal pole but think its too light, then pick up a bike and think thats too light. Then I see the car merged with the fence. I go to the front of it and try to lift it up, as it lifts I wake up.

----------


## NeAvO

Drove to school
This is a dream that I can hardly remember due to having a busy day, well anyway it's quite light outside and maybe sometime during the afternoon. I'm driving to school, apparently I have passed my driving test, anyway I have a semi-friend in my car and we are driving around during lunch. I return to school how ever I have left the car doors open and the key still inside the car door. I keep doing this during the dream and fear that one day some one will steal my car because of my dream stupidity.

----------


## NeAvO

Weird Cabin in desert with Heroes.
Yes another "Heroes" inspired dream, where most of the characters and I are in a cabin in the desert some where. Apparently I can fly too but I don't know how to control it properly. I keep repeating to myself I can, and after a few minutes of trying I hover a bit. But due to my fear of heights I go inside the house and practise. I then walk outside with the cheerleader and says how it's ironic that I can fly and have a fear of heights ect. So she tells me to not go so high, and points to a cloud which is no higher then the cabin and says for me to not go higher then that. I look at it but still have fear in my gut.

I also had an X rated dream...

----------


## NeAvO

I Returned to work  :Sad: 
I returned to the work I just quit for some reason, The head chef was very friendly towards me. I went over to some of the people I _actually_ did like and talked with them about random stuff. Then as the chefs leave, the people I was talking to decided to leave too and leave me alone my own to clean the kitchen. I thought I would do it because it would be the "last" time I worked there. So I started to put things in the pot-wash, but I didn't really care about how clean they were. I ended up just throwing knives and forkes in the drawers and shoving plates anywhere.


Learnt about weights
I was outside in the dark sitting by a bunch of cars with some lady teaching me and some other people I know about weights and tonnes. I used a car as a table and wrote things down. I was very slow at making notes and was the last to finish. (Typical dream sign from ags ago.)

Lucid
Can't remember it though  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

I was going to get into a fight

I'm in some area, looks futuristic, possibly a warehouse with loads of crates, although it definately had a fork lift with a massive stone head that had a blood colour house. Anyway I see some one that I know and really hate, and he see's me. He starts shouting stuff at me and I'm all cocky and have loads of comebacks and make him look like an idiot. He then goes "watch it or I'll break your nose". At this point my friend steps in and says no.

----------


## NeAvO

Anal Probing Aliens
Had this strange dream where some aliens stole a redneck man with a chequered jacket and red hat. They took him into space and probed him in an uncomfortable spot. I was an "observer" in this dream instead of a character fortunately.

I think it was based on the Family Guy episode about Y2K.

----------


## Burns

> Anal Probing Aliens
> Had this strange dream where some aliens stole a redneck man with a chequered jacket and red hat. They took him into space and probed him in an uncomfortable spot. I was an "observer" in this dream instead of a character fortunately.
> 
> I think it was based on the Family Guy episode about Y2K.



haah, "anal-probe". Why is it aliens are so interested in buttholes? LOL
I think South Park had a similar episode.

----------


## NeAvO

Another alien dream, not much to remember though.

----------


## NeAvO

Lucid
Had a weird lucid where I was trying to convince people I was dreaming just by doing reality checks, can't remember much about it.

Sherlock NeAvO
I'm helping some police with a murder, I'm in London and it has a very 19th century feel to it. My clothing is old too. I end up finding a big clue to the crime, (a massive chocolate coin?) and help to solve the case.

----------


## NeAvO

Fantastic Four
I had a dream where I was in the Fantastic Four and has the Human Torch's abilities. I was there with the Invisible Woman, Jessica Alba, and we were jut hanging out.

----------


## NeAvO

Confessing to my mum about Lucid Dreaming
I'm in a car driving in circles around a block next to some shops, and my mum is there. I tell her about lucid dreaming and that I can do it and about doing cool stuff like flying, running fast and any other super power that you can think of. She seems to be impressed and understand.

Got to get up
I'm lucid in this dream about half way through however I can hardly remember what happened. I'm in a clock shop and I am just exploring the place, I see what looks like a man in medieval armour walk around. He just ignores me and continues walking through the shop. I then think that I have to get up in real life so I wake myself up. Ofcourse thanks to the time distortion I didn't have to get up  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

Becoming a Vampire
I'm in a small shack/cabin and I just wake up from a dream, I look to the left of my room and there's a man with a hood on. He's in the shadows and it's hard to see him because it's so dark. He the disappears, this is really creepy. I then notice that I'm a vampire  :Sad:  I try to get help by running to other houses but the sun comes up and burns me. I then think I see my dad but he doesn't care and gets on with his life.

Looking for U29
Ok I'm in some building and I think a teacher comes up to me and gives me a letter and tells me to give this to someone. I leave the building and look around a town. I check on the letter and it says "U29" however the U looks like an upsidedown "N". I go into what looks like the dorms from Harry Potter and find someone has died. I search the body and take 3 coins. However I feel bad so I put them back and go get some help for the person. I then continue my journey along a road, where I'm now inside a car going past traffic lights, I'm in the backseat and I am listening to 2 people argue about the story of a Shakespeare play and I laugh because they don't really know what its about. Then I "appear" in an old library, which resembles Harry Potter's again. I look around some books, and find a dream journal, I open and notice it hasn't been used for 3 years, I write a note in it saying it was a cool dream journal. Then I appear back in the car and arrive at a school. I go to the reception and ask where U29 is and she doesn't know. So I look around and find another office where people are just sitting down drinking, I get either tea or coffee spilt on me. Some of my friends walk by and go into a psychology lession. I then find a small room with loads of newspapers and leaflets, I decide to put the letter, which has now turned into a stack of letters, into each paper.

----------


## NeAvO

Work related dream
Nothing too exciting, I'm at my new job and it's exmpty in there except for the staff. I'm just looking around waiting for some one to come in.

----------


## NeAvO

Soldier
I was a soldier in what looks like a war torn London, rubble everywhere. I'm lying behind a massive pile of what used to be a house. I go into 3rd person view and see myself a few years older, and I need a shave.

I'm fighting what looks like aliens/mutants?

----------


## NeAvO

Pikeys and free food!
I'm walking across a road in a street that's actually a 2 minute drive from my area. This street has a reputation for being a rough area. Wear are walking past a park, which is basically a large bit of flat land covered in grass with loads of trees. Anyway on this field are a bunch of people playing with dogs ect, throwing frisbees and all. We continue walking until we see a bunch of 10 year old kids infront of us and pulling faces and shouting at us. A right bunch of pikey kids. Well me and my brother being the adults that we are decided we would get them back, so we chased after them but they went into a small alley way and disappeared, so we walked around the block and then snuck up behind them and grabbed some of the kids and shouting at them. Our dream selves seemed to be very loud and in control. After a while one of their dads comes out, practically topless with tattoos all over his arms and enough muscles to break our legs. He comes over to us with a mean expression on his face, but then he start cowerig and apolygizes for his kids.

Well me and my brother continue on with our walk and get to a church where the window is open but the doors are shut. We go to the window and see loads of tables with left over food on them. The priest comes over and tells us about a buffet for charity but its finished now and he's going to chuck the food away. I said to him it'd be a waste, can we have it. He said he can't allow us to have it but we can have one bit of food for ourselves. So I take a cookie and give one to my brother and eat it quickly, I'm still hungry so I see go over to the doughnots and ask the priest if he wants one, and he does I give one to my brother and keep one for myself. It tastes a bit dry though but still enjoyable. I manage to slowly get all the food and we all eat it together.

Minor Lucid
There are people talking to each other in a group in my living room, I'm not in this dream, I'm an observer. I then realise I'm dreaming and make myself apart of the dream by making my self visible to the others. The DC don't seemed shocked by my sudden appearence however do they know my naem which is good enough...
They invite me into the conversation, however what they seems it practically the same as what the people in the game SIMS say.

Lucid sock
I woke up after the last dream because of a phone call, but then I went back into a dream and became lucid I was going to have a look around, but instead I got an aching pain from my right foot. I manages to go into a sitting position in the air as if there was an invisible chair there. I looked at my foot and noticed the sock was incredibly tight. I removed it easily and tried to put another one on but it was a really hard thing to do. I didn't manage to do it.

Lord of the coluseum
I'm with the Lord of the Rings crew, and we suspect that a wizard is summoning monster to kill people. I say hello to everyone and then go with them to a coluseum, we go to the middle of it and suddenly see a man in dark blue robes look down at us from the top of the spectators area. Suddenly orange appeares around us and these reptile monsters come out and start attacking us. I run past the monsters and into the spectators area. I run up the stairs to get to the man but its too late. He's gone.

Suddenly its like time has rewounded because we arrive at the coluseum again, I immediatly go to the top of the spectators area and see the wizard a row below me, I then see the monsters spawn again, I throw health potions down the LotR group and then go after the wizard and save the day.

Deal with the demon
I'm watching the Tv programme Supernatural and see the mother of the 2 brothers saying the whole story line, "the mother burning in the fire, the yellow eyed demon, the dad in a demon like prision" everything. The mother then looks in a mirror, and I, watching the Tv programme say "me", then the woman see's the demon in the mirror say "me". Next thing we know the woman is amking a deal with the demon, he says the woman must not be inbetween rooms, so they both teleport into the clouds, he then says "done". After a few dream minutes the Demon repeats the deal saying she will go to hell to save her sons. The demon then smiles as if he had an evil plan.

[EDIT]
Sandwiches
I had a dream where my mum found a year old sandwich in my bag, and tells me tat I must get rid of it. I say I don't want to touch it because it will make me sick but she just says thats an excuse and that I'm just being lazy. Even though I can feel myself be sick.

----------


## NeAvO

I was on drugs
I took drugs, cocaine, herion, I don't know its all the same. Well either way it made me laugh uncontrollably. I found everything funny...

----------


## NeAvO

Medieval Town
I'm in a medieval town setting and every thing has a fantasy feel about it. The woman are in thin dresses and the men are in armour. Everyone seems to takl to me in astonishment.

----------


## NeAvO

Save the cheerleader...
I had a dream that was like Heroes/X-men. Where mutants were unknown by the public but there was a government group that tried to hunt us down. I think I had wolverine's abilities except instead of having the skeleton put in me, I could naturally turn my bones to adamantium. I ended up sneaking into a warehouse in search of Claire the cheerleader. I ended up finding her with Mr Bennet, who ended up being nice to me.

----------


## NeAvO

Dinner Table
I had a lucid, caused from a MILD, where I'm at a dinner table and I have a look at all the food. I think it was a type of roast turkey. I tried to eat some but it had no flavour. Just a short dream.

Saw an old friend
I went into a kitchen of a resteraunt I used to work at and I see one of the chefs, I ask him how he's doing and he says he's fine, a waitress I knew walks in and says about how the kitchen has changed and that its horrible now. I ask the chef about how his new job is doing and he says it's great. I then leave.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=NeAvO;438086]Dinner Table
I had a lucid, caused from a MILD, where I'm at a dinner table and I have a look at all the food. I think it was a type of roast turkey. I tried to eat some but it had no flavour. Just a short dream.

My BF's mom's turkey is like that; maybe it was overcooked.  I eat sweets in my lucids, so that's what I recommend.

----------


## NeAvO

Haha fussy eater are we?  :tongue2:  Yeah dream sweets sound good, I'll try those next time.

*imagines a dream toblerone  ::D: *

Random guy punches me
I'm in a resteraunt eating a meal and I get up to go to the toilet, some random guy, quite tall, wearing a blue shirt punches me in the face. I didn't see his face however I know he had black hair. Everyone stops eating and turn to look at me, I feel embarrassed and run out the room with the taste of dream blood in my mouth. It tastes horrible, and feels runny. When I leave the room, one of my canine teeth? falls out, it falls into 3 pieces. I can feel the gap in my mouth with my tongue. Suddenly some one I work with runs into the room and phones an ambulance to take me to the dentist. I remember something about my brother saying that if you don't clean your tooth once its come out, you can put it back into your mouth. (real memory in the dream).

Any way I arrive at the dentist and he uses some tooth glue to fix my tooth back into one piece and put it back into my mouth. I feel it with my tongue and smile.

Aliens on a mountain
I'm at a moutain and there are aliens shooting purple plasma balls at me. I keep shooting and use a jetpack but no matter how many I kill more keep coming. I think I die trying to save the world but fail.

----------


## NeAvO

Talking to Paris Hilton
I'm on Dv and for some reason I'm in flashchat talking to Paris Hilton  ::makeitstop:: , however while I was there watching what she typed, I actually liked talking to her, and thought she was an ok person. I was going to ask her about her jail time but thought it would be unnecessary.

Mum on phone
My mums in my room and is making a phone call to one of those gameshow Tv channels. She ends up asking to speak to a different person because the presenter she is talking to has a horrible voice and is weird.

People disappear from existance
This was a weird dream, like "The Forgotten", where people, including myself would disappear from existence. Without anyone remembering we were ever born. I would a professor who has been studying stuff like this and he tells me to meet him in a lab, I find a load of other people like me and we sit down and try to work out how we disappear. The prof said aliens are behind it. I sit on the same table as a brazillian man named mykel? However I can't seem to pronounce his name and keep calling him mike.

----------


## Burns

> Talking to Paris Hilton
> I'm on Dv and for some reason I'm in flashchat talking to Paris Hilton , however while I was there watching what she typed, I actually liked talking to her, and thought she was an ok person. I was going to ask her about her jail time but thought it would be unnecessary.



Weird! I had a dream last night that I was in a commerical and my name was Paris! *twilight zone music*

----------


## NeAvO

Woo dream connection  ::D: 

Turn into a bug
I had been hunted down by the secret service to save the country. In order to do this I must be able to sneak into some facility. The only way in was to fly or something. The government gave me the weirdest ability to turn into a bug, I think it was a beetle. I said I couldn't do it because I wouldn't want to turn into a beetle, it would creep me out to have loads of legs ect. In the end I managed to turn into one, I was the same size as I was in real life, so I became a 6 foot beetle. I flew into the facility and then found out that turning into a beetle wasn't as creepy as I thought.

Save the world from the Devil
I found 2 people, one pregnant woman and one man, the woman was in her early 20's and the man was mid-30's with greyish brown hair. They told me that the devil was after the woman because he needed her baby. I offered to help knowing the danger. This dream involved me being on the run trying to save the world and the woman. We got to a church and I prayed for help, the woman and man were outside the church, I go to join them and see the man fight a figure, I knew the figure was the devil. The man had a silver knife and managed to kill the figure. Smoke went around the man and then disappeared. The dream then zoomed in on the man's face, like in a normal horror movie when the man would become possessed.

He made a run for the woman but I tried to pull him back, he was too strong for me and threw me into a river next to the church. He made a run for the woman but then the devil left him and went into the ground. Next thin I know a cartoon rabbit, pretty much a fatter version of the "who framed rodger rabbit?" appeared and told us we saved the world.

----------


## Moonbeam

Sounds like too much Kafka and too much Koontz!  and too much cartoons.

----------


## NeAvO

Lol, yeah I need to get out more  ::D: 

Work
Can't remember much today except it had something to do with me being at work, however instead of being in a resteraunt, I'm in a school playground. My manager is telling me what to do and to go to certain tables.

So I'm there delivering plates of food to benches on a playground.

----------


## NeAvO

Ooh I remember I had a FA this morning, it was so realistic, I wouldn't have known it was a dream if I didn't wake up straight away from it. It involved me just get dressed and going to get a wash.

----------


## NeAvO

I always end up skipping a day with this journal.

Swarms
I'm in my house and it's quite late judging by the darkness from the windows. I'm at the bottom of the stairs and I see my older brother with a cheeky grin on his face. I then go into the front room however instead of entering it, I'm in a pet shop and I am looking spiders, reptiles ect. As I leave the shop, I end up entering the top of the stair from my house. Only this time instead of carpet, there are stones. Infact all the furniture seems to have been replced by the stuff in the cages that had the reptiles in. Also there seems to be massive scorpions climbing up my stairs. I get really freaked at this time and run down the stairs and find my little brother.

We then try to kill these biggish spiders.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ew I think I would cry if I had a dream about spiders. Yuck, so gross!!!!

----------


## NeAvO

Lol yeah they were horrible things, like harvestmans except bigger.

I had a weird thing this morning, I'm not sure whether it was a FA or real life, I woke up and looked at the clock and it has 5:27, I looked out the window and it was really light outside. I thought I had wasted the day and that it was 5 in the afternoon.

I ran out of bed very quickly and looked around at other clocks, they all had rougthly 5:30. I quickly turned the TV to see the time and nothing was on except for one show. I decided that it was still morning. I did a reality check and it failed.

It's weird my concept of time was so screwed up, I felt like I had a full hours sleep too.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Well my boyfriend got up for work at a little after 5am this morning and it was already pretty light outside. So it doesn't seem too far fetched to me. I had a false awakening not too long ago. I FAed to what I thought was my boyfriend knocking on our bedroom door (he was working overnight so I kept it locked). I ended up waking up for real, confused, so I called him and he was hours away from being home! Haha.

----------


## NeAvO

Haha I'm not alone then  :smiley: 

Conversation along the Thames
I'm in London lying along the river Thames with my mum and I think my Uncle's girlfriend and nan. They're having a conversation about how much son's love their mothers. While they're having this conversation I'm afraid of getting sun burnt as the sun feels very hot, so I try to find shade as much as I can. I think this was kind of inspired by the fosters advert.

----------


## NeAvO

I'm Psychic
I'm in my kitchen and my mum is there, I tell her that I can move objects with my mind, something about this scene seemed weird to me and I clicked that I knew I was dreaming, this was a very clear lucid and I seemed to be able to think very clearly. As I have never used telekinesis, I decided I would give it a shot. So I closed my hand and then opened it making a marble appear. I then concentrated on moving the marble, at first I couldn't do it but after a few, maybe 3 goes I managed to move the marble exactly where I wanted it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Haha I'm not alone then 
> 
> Conversation along the Thames
> I'm in London lying along the river Thames with my mum and I think my Uncle's girlfriend and nan. They're having a conversation about how much son's love their mothers. While they're having this conversation I'm afraid of getting sun burnt as the sun feels very hot, so I try to find shade as much as I can. I think this was kind of inspired by the fosters advert.



Whoooo the Thames!  ::D:  My friends and I joked that it must have mutated fish swimming in it cuz it didn't smell great.

----------


## NeAvO

> Whoooo the Thames!  My friends and I joked that it must have mutated fish swimming in it cuz it didn't smell great.



HAHA!!! yeah it's not as glamorous as people think is it?  :tongue2: 

I wouldn't be suprised if a body was found floating down it... ::shock::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I wouldn't be suprised if a body was found floating down it...



um... ew

----------


## NeAvO

Lol thats the Thames for ya :p

Finding the girl of my dreams---notice the pun?
I'm walking down the road past the shops near my house and I look into the cars that are parked and I find this beautiful blonde girl sitting in a car with her mother next to her. I turn to face her and see her eyes, they are blue and really pretty. I go over to talk to her but the car drives away. I run after the car, it goes past my house, I try to get into my car but its not there. I panic and look around for my car to chase after the girl. After the car leaves my view, I give up and feel sad.

Work
I'm at work and I am talking to some one I work with, we're having a laugh.

Possible girl
A fragment of a dream, everything is bright and red, I can see a girl but nothing else.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I find this beautiful blonde girl sitting in a car with her mother next to her. I turn to face her and see her eyes, they are blue and really pretty.



you've got me all wrong. i have reddish-brown hair(until i color it red again) and green eyes. dont get me wrong, my eyes are just as pretty as any set of blue eyes...   :p

----------


## Mes Tarrant

My eyes used to be blue but now they're brown. They have black dots within the brown. Let's turn NeAvO's dream journal into a hot debate about eyes!!  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol that and a dating service... although from the dv chat convo earlier today, im not quite sure of his sexual orientation... lol you can blame that on snooze!

----------


## NeAvO

Oh My God, I'm gone an hour and have people debating about who was in my dream... ::wink:: 

Ok Meggy from what I can tell you have great eyes and hair, also I AM STRAIGHT, damn Snooze, I'm going to kill him.

Mes, you have lovely eyes too, I like brown eyes  :smiley: 

*Could do with using a dating service*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

lol i was just teasing you... actually i was really hoping you werent hahaha... although it wouldnt truely surprise me because over here in the states most gay guys are hot :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

> lol i was just teasing you... actually i was really hoping you werent hahaha... although it wouldnt truely surprise me because over here in the states most gay guys are hot



Are you trying to imply that I'm hot? ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Most gay guys ARE hot!!!  ::D:  Omg I had this gay friend who had really dark red hair and the most amazing green eyes I've EVER seen... well all the girls would fight over who gets to sit on him.

----------


## NeAvO

> Most gay guys ARE hot!!!  Omg I had this gay friend who had really dark red hair and the most amazing green eyes I've EVER seen... well all the girls would fight over who gets to sit on him.



As interesting as that is, I would like to remind you that I am not gay!  ::wink:: 


Oh and this is a dream journal too...:p

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Sorry, NeAvO.  :wink2:  Back on topic: I browsed through your last couple of pages.. are your dreams usually on the short side?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Are you trying to imply that I'm hot?



I thought I already said that to you a few days ago with the whole Brittish boy's being hot thing lol

----------


## NeAvO

> Sorry, NeAvO.  Back on topic: I browsed through your last couple of pages.. are your dreams usually on the short side?



Lol no problem, I was joking anyway. They're not but I cut some dreams out, after all they may not be appropriate.





> I thought I already said that to you a few days ago with the whole Brittish boy's being hot thing lol



Lol, well that made me feel warm and fuzzy. ::D: 

Manager and mum and a greenhouse
I'm walking into my resteraunt getting ready for work, except instead of beings it's usual red and modern look, it's just plain and boring, with cement walls every where. The whole place loses its "feel and vibe". My dream self doesn't notice this massive change and continues to walk on. I walk into section 3 (the far side of the resteraunt) and find a cement door.

As I open the door, I'm outside, there's a garden that looks really nice, it has a  path leading down a hill, splitting into 3 paths, each leading off in opposite directions past 3 buildings. Along the path was some really cool grass, all big and healthy. Just next to the bottom of the hill and in the middle of the paths was a water fountain which looked pretty neat too.

I walk into the middle building directly opposite from where I was standing and inside is a green house, except the walls were like brick and it only had 2 panes of glass. I enter it and find my mum talking to my manager, they both look at me and smile, it makes me feel happy. The manager says I'm doing well with my new job and congratulates me.

I then leave and find some of my other colleagues, except they chase after me for some reason.

Forrest
I also had a dream where I think I had to get to a crystal thing and save the world with it. It involved me going through a jungles and getting cursed. I also had to sneak past a giant.

I can't remember much on it to be honest  :Sad: .

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I then leave and find some of my other colleagues, except they chase after me for some reason.



They were just jealous. Lol.

That second dream actually sounds like a dream I would have lol. I used to have really odd dreams about saving the world lol. 

So you work in a restaurant. Are you a chef or do you wait tables?

----------


## crash

> 12/10/06
> 
>  Hypnotic Jerk
> Small non-lucid, I'm at a swimming pool and watching people dive off the diving boards, when I feel some one's hand go over my eyes. I know its one of my friends doing it.
> I then get a hypnotic jerk and get the feeling that I'm falling back. Woke me up, kind of cool.




Hmmm, do you happen to watch Heroes?  This one reminds me of the Hations powers.

----------


## NeAvO

@Meggy : Lol yeah I got that feeling when I woke up, I've done a little of both, it's complicated. I was a part time chef and enjoyed it until it got taken over by new management then I quit after hating it so much and got a new and better job as a waitor at new resteraunt.

@crash : Do I watch Heroes? thats an understatement, if you look back in my dream journal you will see a dream or two inspired from that show. I can see what you mean now about the Haitian.

----------


## crash

> @Meggy : Lol yeah I got that feeling when I woke up, I've done a little of both, it's complicated. I was a part time chef and enjoyed it until it got taken over by new management then I quit after hating it so much and got a new and better job as a waitor at new resteraunt.
> 
> @crash : Do I watch Heroes? thats an understatement, if you look back in my dream journal you will see a dream or two inspired from that show. I can see what you mean now about the Haitian.




Oh cool, glad to see a fellow fan posting  :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

Lol I had a Heroes inspired dream last night actually, I blame you.

Freezing time
I'm in my mum's friends car going to a leisure centre to go swimming. When we arrive at the swimming pool, I look at the pool and wished it had a water slide, however I did think it looked quite big. I looked around the wondering if I would see someone I used to work with, I wouldn't liked to have seen him as it has been while since we last met, however it would have been awkward because he and my mum's friend had recently broke up.

I then go to the area where you learn to swim, anf fitness area and see a group of people. Part of me realizes I can freeze time now. So I hide behind them and then concentrate on freezing time...it works. I then walk up to one of the people in the gang and notice he is eating a king sized chocolate bar, I break off a massive piece leaving him only a small part. I then unfreeze time and laugh at him. I then give him the chocolate back.

I then turn around and see my friends, they seem to be watching people do fitness stuff? I tell one of them about my new ability and he looks at me and asks me to do it. I then concentrate but I am unable to freeze time. Just then I see loads of people running away. I walk down some stairs and end up in a valley.

The valley is really dark and there are vines every where, I see Hiro from the show but he ignores me, I tell his friend Ando and he says he might be jealous because I have powers too, I then start saying stuff however it comes off as bragging. After walking around I see some weird symbols on the ground and all the plants in that area are dead. I feel afraid, just then ghosts appear and start flying around grabbing people. The people are put in cocoons. I try to rewind time but can't, so I run to Hiro ad he's says he'll try. I think Sylar had a part to play in it too.

Speed Camera
I walk out of my house and start driving down a road, suprisingly the roads are exactly the same in the dream as they are in real life. It's dark outside and I'm really tired driving. I turn down a main road and although I'm in a 30 zone, I end up going 50+ I see that there's a speed camera ahead and slow down to 30 going up the hill, I look at the speed camera and see that it has a yellow line floating above it, like some sort of health bar you'd see in a game. I weren't to sure whether this means I have been flashed for speeding. I look around and see every object has a yellow bar too floating above them. I feel bad because I think I might have been caught speeding even though I did 30.
I end up taking the next right and then try to do a 3 point turn, however for some reason I make a mistake on the last part and do a 4 point turn. It then turns light outside and I see some lady sun bathe. Although I'm not near her or talking to her, I can still hear what she says about people. She says something long the lines of "That boys normal because he's worrying about speeding, that girls normal because she's lying down and doesn't have a dog with her."
As I return from the road and go past the speed camera, I see a house with the sign "Wha...what do you want to go" I figured that its like a tourist help service and I asked them about speed cameras. I noticed that the man was wearing Victorian clothing and it freaked me out. He said something like I had nothing to worry about, I then drove away happily.

----------


## crash

Haha, Ill have a feeling ill be reading your journal alot lately ;D

----------


## The Cusp

> I then walk up to one of the people in the gang and notice he is eating a king sized chocolate bar, I break off a massive piece leaving him only a small part. I then unfreeze time and laugh at him. I then give him the chocolate back.



I thought you were going to toss that chocolate bar into the pool! ::o:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I end up taking the next right and then try to do a 3 point turn, however for some reason I make a mistake on the last part and do a 4 point turn.



Lol I'm good for doing like a 10 point turn.

I'm watching a TV show... "Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader" and the question is "What is the capital of the United Kingdom?"

----------


## NeAvO

> Lol I'm good for doing like a 10 point turn.
> 
> I'm watching a TV show... "Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader" and the question is "What is the capital of the United Kingdom?"



3 point turns are easy  ::D:  full lock one way, full lock the other...

Haha its Paris right?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Haha its Paris right?



Actually he thought it was London but he used his "cheat" and copied the 5th grader who said GEORGIA which is a STATE IN THE UNITED STATES...

----------


## crash

> Actually he thought it was London but he used his "cheat" and copied the 5th grader who said GEORGIA which is a STATE IN THE UNITED STATES...



Actualy, no, there is a country named Georgia.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Actualy, no, there is a country named Georgia.



Really? Well even so, it's not the capital of the United Kingdom!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Craaaaaap I missed that show tonight.  :Sad: 

Guys what the heck does "capital of the United Kingdom" mean? Sounds to me like that's similar to asking what's the capital of Asia or Europe.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

It was actually a fairly good episode. The lady walked away with $500,000. She made it to the $1 million dollary question but decided to walk away. The topic was music. She played violin for 10 years. She looked at the question after she decided not to go for it. And she knew the answer. It had to do with violin composers. Talk about a kick in the ass! 

The capital of the UK is London. Not like asking the capital of Asia. Asia's a continent, UK's just a country. Simple question.

----------


## NeAvO

Actually the UK is 4 seperate countries, England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland  ::D:  Yeah go me, I'm smarter then a 5th grader, or kid in year 5 if you're English.


I had such a long dream but I can't remember it at all now  :Sad: 

Tree killing and Guinia Pig
I'm down the road from where I live, a few blocks south, me and some stranger who is apprently my friend in the dream. We are off to kill a walking tree, which looked so funny in the dream. The tree was literally hopping along a road, also it was a Christmas tree aswell. We were sort of big game hunting the tree, except we had no guns. Me and the friend ended up splitting up, I saw the tree and started throwing stones at it, the tree then chased me and killed me. This was a weird part of the dream because the POV went to me looking down at my body and watching a stranger try to pickpocket me. I shouted at my friend not to let the man take my stuff. So the friend came along and took all my stuff. I then came back to life and he gave me everything back. He also gave me £25k which was in my pocket for some reason.

I then say thanks and tell him that I must take the money back to my house so that I don't lose it. The dream skips a few minutes and then I'm at the back gate of my garden. As soon as I enter the garden, I look at the floor and see a guinea pig dead on the floor, my heart stops. I quickly panic and then look at the hutch and see that the same guinea pig in there. I get confused, how can there be 2 of the same guinea pigs? This would of been a great chance for a lucid but my dream self is far too stupid these days  ::|: 
I look at the hutches and see that the guinea pigs are all shuffled and in the wrong hutches. I spend 5 minutes putting them all back in the right places, however the last guinea pig to go back is a very small baby one, about the size of the palm of you hand and a very nice brown colour. I recognized it forom real life even though it looked nothing like it. I put it in the hutch however it escape through a gap in the grass. I then pick it up and put it back. Then me and the "friend", (who just arrived out of nowhere) try to move the hutch however the baby escapes again. The friend then points to another hutch which looks like a bath tub and says he won't escape from there, so I go to put the baby in the bath but when I turn around to pick him up, he is not there. I see out of the corner of my eye that he has left the garden from the gate. I quickly jump over the fence and grab him again. I then put him in the bath tub however he escapes AGAIN. I jump onto the top of the fence and do the spiderman position crouch thingy to keep balance, my parents arrive and ask what I'm doing, before I tell them, I see the baby squeezing under the fence, I jump down to get him and put him back in the original hutch. He then says something like "God must want me in this hutch if you keep catching me".

Then I'm at that party thing from the opening of the Kenan and Kel show?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, what an interesting dream. That darn guinea pig, it gave you all that trouble then gave up... where's the fun in that?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Actually the UK is 4 seperate countries, England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland  Yeah go me, I'm smarter then a 5th grader, or kid in year 5 if you're English.



Exactly. Meggy, for a second there you made me feel stupid. :p Right, and then Britain is everything not including Ireland, yah? So again I ask, what is the capital of that? So do you take the capital of every country and decide what the leader of the capitals is?

NeAvO the Christmas tree thing made me laugh. It wasn't decorated, was it?

----------


## NeAvO

> Exactly. Meggy, for a second there you made me feel stupid. :p Right, and then Britain is everything not including Ireland, yah? So again I ask, what is the capital of that? So do you take the capital of every country and decide what the leader of the capitals is?
> 
> NeAvO the Christmas tree thing made me laugh. It wasn't decorated, was it?



Aww Mes you're not stupid  :smiley: , but yeah it is a stupid question, I mean the capitol of Scotland is Edinburgh or something? So you can't say London is really the answer.

The Christmas tree thing wasn't decorated  :Sad: , but meh it was still deadly regardless of its appearence.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My apologies. I'm obviously the stupid one here...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meggy, if you're dumb, then I'm the dumberest of them all... I only knew that Scotland and England made up the UK, and I keep calling England the UK recently, And I consider London the capital just because I don't know which capital or capitol would be the right answer

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Meh don't worry guys, most people don't know this.  ::D:  I only know because it was spelled out for me when I was in Ireland.

----------


## NeAvO

Wow, people come into my dream journal all happy and leave feeling dumb.

Dead mummy and a party
The bad guy from the Fantastic Four movies, Doc Doom, brought a mummy back to life in order to take over the world. He takes off that metal helmet and puts it on another person, then electricutes the mummy. All of this happens in a cave somewhere.

I know this is happening even though I'm not there. I'm at a party which is above the cave? We're inside an office building. The view then goes to a map of the building with a black dot for where the mummy is and blue dots for everyone else. The black dot is on the other side of the building from everyone else though. I go into this small room where most of the people are and I see one girl saying she's full of being female, then kisses another girl. This guy then grabs a girl and makes out with her. All of this makes me forget about the mummy.

I think there was some people from scrubs in the dream too, somewhere at the party.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ah, the black dots on the map remind me of Harry Potter. I like how the title specifies "dead" mummy, as if they're sometimes alive. :p I'm trying to think of what large picture to put in your journal....

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I agree, it does remind me of Harry Potter too. And Neavo, I don't feel nearly half as dumb leaving your DJ as I do leaving Cusp's DJ! Lol.

----------


## NeAvO

Yeah it did look like the map, or atleast how I imagined the map looked when I read the book. It was similar to the one in the film as well.



> Ah, the black dots on the map remind me of Harry Potter. I like how the title specifies "dead" mummy, as if they're sometimes alive. :p I'm trying to think of what large picture to put in your journal....



As long as it makes me laugh, I don't care :p, hey whats the American version of a taxi bar?




> I agree, it does remind me of Harry Potter too. And Neavo, I don't feel nearly half as dumb leaving your DJ as I do leaving Cusp's DJ! Lol.



That's good to hear, however still a little upsetting  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What's in a taxi bar??

----------


## NeAvO

Meh few hours sleep, got in late/early morning last night. Judt dreams about work.

Meggy, maybe it would be best to let Mes answer that question, she is the expert on Taxi's although she can't buy them. Kind of ironic if you ask me :p

----------


## Moonbeam

What are you talking about, "taxi bar?"  A taxi is a car the you hire to take you someplace.  A bar is someplace that you buy drinks.  As in, "You should take a taxi home after you have been at the bar for a long time."

By the way, since in England the call the grass outside your house your "garden"; what do you call the place where you grow flowers or vegatables?

Do you think English people are losing their accents and starting to talk more normally?  :pIt seems like when I was young, I had a hard time understanding Monty Python and stuff like that, but now when I listen to the BBC news, I can understand them better.

----------


## NeAvO

Well there's another post from Moonbeam and her wise questions. :p

Well seeing as how you have an amazing thirst for knowledge, a taxi bar is a chocolate. Well as the packet says "Milk chocolate caramel wafer".

It's not just the grass at the front and or back of the house, its anything in that area, for example flowers in the area are also known as the garden. However if you want to get all spiffy, the vegetable area can be known as an "allotment".

Oh and yeah your accents are changing too, the American accent is starting to sound normal as well. Meh maybe as Americans and English have alot of similar media, our accents are combining?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Oh and yeah your accents are changing too, the American accent is starting to sound normal as well. Meh maybe as Americans and English have alot of similar media, our accents are combining?



Or maybe we're just trying to sound cool and speaking with a brittish accent. 


One day in high school, I was walking through the hall behind this girl. We walked past this random boy and all they said, in brittish accents mind you: 

"Tea gov'nor?"
"Tea when?!"
"Tea time gov'nor!"

----------


## Moonbeam

Well then what do the words "lawn" and "yard" mean?  

I didn't see the picture of the "Taxi Bar".  Sounds quite yummy.  Our equivalent maybe be a "Kit Kat"; I'm not sure.

Really I'm not trying to be a smart ass.  Well maybe with that last question.  Don't you think the Monty Python guys used to talk weird?

P.S. I didn't see Meggy's post.  What is it with calling people "governor"?  Do you really do that?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Well then what do the words "lawn" and "yard" mean?  
> 
> I didn't see the picture of the "Taxi Bar".  Sounds quite yummy.  Our equivalent maybe be a "Kit Kat"; I'm not sure.
> 
> Really I'm not trying to be a smart ass.  Well maybe with that last question.  Don't you think the Monty Python guys used to talk weird?
> 
> P.S. I didn't see Meggy's post.  What is it with calling people "governor"?  Do you really do that?



There is NO equivalent to the taxi bar. It's nothing at all like a kit kat!! :p Oh speaking of kit kats, an Irish friend of mine bought one and it was all chocolate. He called up the company and complained, and they sent him a year's supply of kit kats. The bastard.

I think people's accent are "combining" because of globalization.

----------


## NeAvO

*likes how this place has become the ask about england thread* :p

Firstly, Meggy, I have never heard the word Guv'nor before, never used it and have no idea what it means. The only time I've heard it, is on Tv when Americans do shows with English people on them and use the "stereotypical english person".

Oh and I don't like tea---just had to add that in there  ::D: 

Moonbeamers---we don't really use the word lawn, well not near me anyway. I just say front or back garden. Yard can be like a measurement. I think its the same as a foot.

Oh and taxi is not a kitkat, no way near but it seems our resident taxi obsesser Mes has already answered that  :wink2: 

Also Moonbeam I know your not trying to be a smart ass, you're just the usual Moonbeam, so full of wit  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

First thing's first... 

Seriously, who needs a year's supply of kit kats? Or any candy bar for that matter? There's a reason why there's so much obesity in the world...

And second. It's Govenor. I just wrote it the way it sounded when spoken.

----------


## NeAvO

Meh same thing :shifty eyes*

----------


## Mes Tarrant

He didn't need a year's supply, they sent it to him as an apology. And he's not fat!! And he's European. There are only obese people in America. :p

NeAvO, quick, post some dreams before this gets any worse!  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

... I have to agree with Tarrant, America is the fat land of the world... I'd know, I live here, and people like to show off their belly fat with tight short shirts and stuff.... Eww... I'm not trying to be mean and all but there are a lot of people in he US that could live healthier lifestyles or at least not complain about their health if they aren't going to do anything to fix it

----------


## EmilySian

:smiley:  You have quite action packed dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=NeAvO;452907
Also Moonbeam I know your not trying to be a smart ass, you're just the usual Moonbeam, so full of wit  :smiley: [/quote]

Thanks for clearing those things up!  There have been things that I wanted to ask like that but didn't want to offend anybody (I don't know, somebody might get offended) so I'm glad I found somebody to ask.

Well I can't think of anymore questions right now, but I know there are some, so I'll be back...

----------


## NeAvO

Mes --- I'm on it :p

Emily --- Thanks, its good to see a new face in here  ::D: 

Moonbeam --- Nah I'm used to you and you wit now, ask away.

Epic dream
I had an epic dream, which had the devil in it, Mordor and a bunch of statues that turn into od's.

It starts off with me being in a beautiful church, the stain glass windows are amazing and shine out light into the church. Their are benches in rows, in the middle of the church is a circle of gold, like a golden disk on the floor.

A woman is running into the middle of the chuch away from a man covered in shadow, he chases after her. I know that he is the devil. I then hear in my head that if I can levitate a bell and place it inside another bell, then I can save the world. So I roll a massive bell into teh middle of the church and put it into the gold disk, the church bells start ringing. Then the bell I just pushed starts to lift up into the air, the bell has the most amazing pattern on it. The woman and man watch me, then the man disappears.

(This part of the dream resembles the dream I had the other day)

Next thing I know I'm in Mordor, the whole place is dark, I'm on a mountain made from ash, with a few statues along the side. I look into the middle and see mount doom, however it is inactive. Also the sky is full of black clouds, the only way I can see i because there are gold candlesticks along the mountainside. I go up to one of the statues and blow on it, then it becomes human and talks to me, giving me random advice. I know that the statue is a god in another form.

After a short while, I appear in some lake, and there is a boat in the middle, the water is so clear. I swim across it and find a Tv programme about pirates, I tell my brother to come, because it's interesting, however when he arrives the programme shows a lesbian scene, I quickly turn the Tv off so my brother can't see it. 

The next thing that happens is like me watching a story about a chicken living under the boat and going around with a bunch of fish, he is in love with one of the fish too. All the boy fish and the chicken line up to kiss this girl fish. The chicken is made fun of however when he goes to kiss the girl and then decides to run away. The chicken walks past a statue and blows on it, a fisherman looking man appears and says something along the lins of "When I was younger I walked away but I returned." So the chicken goes back. He returns to see the fishes' teacher being punched by the bully fish. The bully fish then grabs the chicken and holds him like a shotgun and starts shooting the teacher, making the chicken squeal.

Fragments
I'm picking up my friends and giving them lifts around town.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Awww.... NeAvO's a good brother, you sensored it for him  ::hug::  that's so sweet. And as for that poor chicken  :Eek:  I sure wouldn't want to be it

----------


## EmilySian

Very random dream about the chicken and the fish! :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

> Awww.... NeAvO's a good brother, you sensored it for him  that's so sweet. And as for that poor chicken  I sure wouldn't want to be it



Haha, yeah. Thanks for saying that  ::D: 





> Very random dream about the chicken and the fish!



It was so random, quite funny too.

It was funny watching the fish hold the chicken, when he pulled back on the shotgun sliding thing, the chicken did the most funny squeal  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## NeAvO

Relay race
I'm at a massive field with my friends, the field is very big and has an almost perfect layout. The grass is very green and healthy, the land is flat ect. There is a rugby post at one end of the field, and loads of white lines painted on the ground for a football pitch, or soccer field. There are quite a few large tree's as well.

MY friends are all dressed in dark colour which is unusal. One of them decides that we should do a relay race. Everyone agrees but I have my doubts.

Anyway we enter a race and I wait for my go, after I get the relay I run to the next guy.

The dream cuts out after I finish my go, so I don't know who wins. It was most likely my team though because I never saw any other racers there :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

You're such a winner, Neavo :p

----------


## NeAvO

> You're such a winner, Neavo :p



Lol, should hope so too, we were the only people racing :p

Had a nap, got a short yet cool dream.

Film Premiere
It's night time and I'm in a dark street attending a film premiere. I got some free tickets to see the film. I don't get to walk the red carpet though, instead I have to go though one of those skyway walk thingies? The bridge like tunnels you see that allow you to walk from one building to another?

Anyway I had to walk this way because I'm not a "celebrity". I then went into the cinema and went in the room, but I was in a seperate screening to the celebrities.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Aww I would have been mad if I was invited to a movie premiere and I wasn't allowed to schmooooooze with the celebs!

----------


## NeAvO

Yeah, if my dream self had any sense, he would have ran onto the carpet and make an idiot out of himself.


Berlin Prision
This dream is weird, it's like I'm back in year 11 and I am going on the Berlin trip again that I went to a few years ago. Me and some friends are by some steps just hanging out. A person, possible teacher, takes our picture. I look at the pic and my hair is gelled all weird, plus I look _alot_ younger!

After a while we visit a prison, its all grey and the walls have no pape or paint, everything was just cement. (don't remember that on the tour :p)We then go to the office area on the second floor. Once inside we are talking to prisoner that funnily enough has an english accent. He is quite musculer and has tattoos on his eyes. He says to us that gold is like money here, I then notice that he has loads of gold rings on his fingers and loads of gold earrings. He is also holding a handful of gold.

The dream then seems to skip a few minutes because the next thing I know there was a gun fight and only a few people including my friends and me survived. We all go to the lift and open those metal doors, however the lift itself isn't there, it's at the bottom and has broken. We look down and see some bodies at the bottem. The prisoner say's the TRex may have killed them, so I have the amazing idea of throwing some of the bodies from the shoot out down the lift and seeing if the TRex goes for them. So we throw bodies down the lift shaft and all look down waiting for the TRex to grab them.

Hiding
I dreamt that a some friends and me had witnessed something bad and we had to go into hiding. One of my friends hides on an island. I go to visit him.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I think the TRex along with throwing the dead bodies down the lift shaft make that dream really fucked up lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh yeah... Man NeAvO you sure do have a nice way of treating the dead. Goodness, I'm sure glad I wasn't a victim in your dream [or in it at all for that matter] or else it would have been "Chomp!" Right in two.

----------


## Moonbeam

Tattoos on his eyes?

----------


## NeAvO

> I think the TRex along with throwing the dead bodies down the lift shaft make that dream really fucked up lol



Lol what can I say, it's me  :tongue2: 





> Oh yeah... Man NeAvO you sure do have a nice way of treating the dead. Goodness, I'm sure glad I wasn't a victim in your dream [or in it at all for that matter] or else it would have been "Chomp!" Right in two.



Nah, I only threw dead bodies down the shaft, you would've been safe  ::D:  However I do recommend to anyone that is in my dream to have proper armour and possible a gun.





> Tattoos on his eyes?



Yeah some weird pattern, Meh I don't know he was a rough man  :tongue2:

----------


## crash

> I think the TRex along with throwing the dead bodies down the lift shaft make that dream really fucked up lol



Haha, it actualy reminds me of the game Turok.

----------


## NeAvO

Lol yeah I know what you mean, it has some similarities

Work---going to the cinema
I'm at work and apparently we're running low on cutlery and I have been asked to go on pot wash and clean loads of trays worth of cutlery, it was weird because I weren't supposed to do cleaning, as it's not my job. I ended up cleaning loads of glass and cutlery, and everytime I cleaned a whole load, I would look back and see loads more arrive. It was so frustrating. I then had to ask some one to help, because I couldn't keep up, she said ok and then decided to clean the plates.

I went to the front area of the resteraunt, where everyone else was and they all planned to go to the cinema and watch a film. THey asked if I wanted to come and I said yes. Ofcourse I forgot the time they all wanted to meet up, so I just went to the cinema and hoped I didn't miss them. 

After a while I found them, we all left the cinema, one of my friends was with me for some reason, it was weird because doesn't even know the people I work with. As we all leave, I go to my car with my friend and I hear my little brother shouting at me, in an attention seeking way, "Oh I hope you enjoyed the film, see you soon, love you, bye". I turn around from my car and tell him to shut up, everyone looks at me and laughs. I then notice my brother is on the room of the cinema/leisure centre and I panic as he is sitting on the edge with his feet dangling down. I then panic and tell him to be careful.
glass/cutlery


Hell---supernatural
I'm at a lake in a mountainy area. There is loads of grass surrounding the lake, the sky is black and has many dark clouds sailing past. I'm not really a part of this dream, I'm the observer. I see the yellow eyed demon from supernatural (Tv show) he is shouting at a giant, possibly 20 feet tall, for almost creating a whirlpool because he may let out loads of demons from hell.

Plane---heroes fight---sylar
This dream starts off with me on a plane, getting chased my small little demons, it sort of connects from the last one. I'm running down the plane and going down steps, until I see Sylar, he uses telekinesis and throws me down another set of stairs on the plane. I get to the cargo area, where the door is open. I then get thrown out of the plane. However I can fly so I just stay there in the air and see Sylar jump out of the plane and fly towards me. I shoot a fireball at him and hit him, then I uses telekinesis and throw him back a few feet in the air. He comes back and shoots ice at me. I then grab 2 girders from the plane using telekinesis and smash them against Sylar, I then put one on both sides of him and squish him with them.

Medieval armour---chased monsters
I start off outside in a field by what looks like a castle, I then get approaches by a ghost in blue armour asking me to fight it. I say yes. The ghost then walks away. I follow the ghost with no intention of fighting it, instead I just want its armour. So I follow it into some dark underground tunnels, past an area that looks like a crypt. As I follow it, I have these little dinosaur monsters follow me. I just grab them and throw them back a little bit. I then go around a corner and through a gate, until I find the armour lying on a slab in what looks like a vampire resting position with the arms crossed over the chest. I slowly take the armour and then run.

----------


## Moonbeam

You're having some good recall lately.

----------


## NeAvO

I've been having lie-ins all the time now, so I can have loads of dreams :p Plus without school, I have a pretty good sleeping time.

Work
I've gone to the resteraunt where I work for a meal with my family and I see there's only 2 waitress' on, they're standing there doing nothing, mainly because there's only 2 tables to attend to.
As my family sits down for the meal, the scene changes to my living room, one of the waitress' sits in the chair next to me, I say hi and she says hi. I then realise I have to go to work soon so I ask the  other waitress, if I should get changed for work now.

Next thing I know, I'm only in my boxers in the middle of my front room with my family and work-mates there. So I end up spendning the rest of the dream trying to get changed without causing attention.

----------


## EmilySian

Ive had a dream about heroes before. Such a good programme!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your work dream triggered a memory of the only dream I can remember from last night! Woohoo. Thanks Neavo! Lol oh and if you couldn't manage to put clothes on over your boxers, I'm ok with that!

----------


## NeAvO

Emily, I know its brilliant, are you in the UK? There's like 2 more episodes left of it  :Sad: 

Meggy, Glad my semi-naked dream helped you with a dream. Also trust me if you saw me, you wouldn't be ok with it.

Transformers
I'm in classroom at some random school, it's dark outside, most likely night-time. I look under a table and see a yellow sports cars, I don't know the make. It then turns into a robot, the robot is annoyed because he can't grow blonde hair. I then run down to some body shop and buy him hair dye. Then next thing I know I'm in a dessert with a load of other transformers, I see all the good guys in a row driving to fight the bad ones.

I then realise that I'm at the cinema watching the film with my brother. (I've got to watch this film some time!)

Spiderman
This is a random dream where I'm spiderman, it's so realistic and the web actually goes to where I aim it. I'm in the black symbiote suit. I swing into a building where there's loads of people fighting, apparently they are all famous super heroe's villains, except the only 2 I know are doc Doom and the bold guy from Superman. I grab one guy with my web and throw him against the wall, knocking him out, and then I creat web nun-chucks and just start swinging thm around hitting a mummy.

After the fight I come out winning and beating everyone. I then see a passing train and swing onto it, the new goblin(from the movies) attacks Mary Jane, who just happens to be on the train. I swing around a block of buildings and then fling off the web flying straight for Mary Jane, as I pass her I catch her and place her at the front of the train. She then falls off, and I jump down and catch her.

Later at my house (in real life) the Goblin arrives at my house and throws knives at me, I dodge them awkwardly because my spider sense doesn't work, I then shoot webs at him.

----------


## EmilySian

Lot's of comic book dreams........they sound kl. I can't wait to see the transformers when it comes out!  :smiley: 
  And yeh im in the uk But I only watched the first 2 epsiodes, because I been watching them on the computer. I've stopped now though, because its coming to bbc 2 this summer, so im going to wait until then.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your Spiderman dream could have been a really cool LD! By the way you said the web was going where you were aiming, sounds like it was an LD but you didn't recognize it. I've had a few of those.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Those are cool dreams, and that Spiderman dream have been a good LD. But a robot who wanted blond hair?!? I never knew robots could grow hair, interesting indeed

----------


## NeAvO

> Your Spiderman dream could have been a really cool LD! By the way you said the web was going where you were aiming, sounds like it was an LD but you didn't recognize it. I've had a few of those.



Would've been a great dream, now that you mention it, I think I had some dream control (very weak control) but just a little bit.





> Those are cool dreams, and that Spiderman dream have been a good LD. But a robot who wanted blond hair?!? I never knew robots could grow hair, interesting indeed



Yeah lol that was weird, atleast I was being nice and gave him some hair dye though  ::roll::

----------


## NeAvO

Sword in the stone
Just some fragments here, I lift up a sword and pull it out of a stone. The sword has a red handle, it's one of those kiddies swords that are made from plaster and painted silver.

Burns' Barn
I'm driving around France? And see some old people, I think I was driving with them in 2 seperate cars. They decide to stay in France so I go back home on my own. While driving home, my car breaks down, so I quickly put my hazards on and put it to the left hand side of the road. I then jump into the car so that my head is first and my legs are on the back seats, I notice the car is working normally but as it is already moving I thought it would be dangerous to stop and get into normal driving position, so I use my hands to move the pedals and drive back into England.

After what seems like 10 mins in the dream, I arrive at some barn. I get out the car and look in and find Burns with her husband. I try not to attract too much attention to myself because Burns might not want to see me, but then her husband James see's me and runs over all excited. He comments on what I'm wearing and says it's cool. Then I realise that I am wearing a pot noodle container? I say hi to Burns and she smiles back, I then comment on how England and Michigan are around 20 minutes away.

Pirate ship --- Final Destination style
This dream sort of follows on from Burns', in a dream re-entry way except I'm now on a pirate boat, and there's a party. Loads of people are dancing, I think my nan is there and tries to dance with me, I dance back but I am slightly embarrassed that I'm dancing with my nan. After a while a celebrity (Cameran Diaz) comes up to me and wants to dance with me, she gets pretty obsessed. I say that I am dancing with my nan, and I will dance with her later. However my nan disappears, so I say I can dance with her, then all of a sudden it starts to rain really badly.

The mass then gives way and collapses onto everyone, it also has shards of glass that falls onto us and kills us all. Then time seems to rewind and as it falls, I jump out of the way and so do some other people. This ends up turning into a Final Destination theme, after a while the half of the sail of the boat rips and falls onto some one killing them. One of the survivors points at a small red, wooden ball and says who ever is touches the ball will die next, the ball then rolls, it lands on some one and they throw the ball at me, I dodge it, then the ball falls down a hole in the ship. People wonder who the last person to touch it was, me or the guy that threw it at me, so the person who pointed at the ball asks me and the person that threw the ball go down into ship and find out which one of us dies, I don't go down there but the other guy does. We all hear him die.

After a while I get really scared about waiting to die, so I go and get the ball, touch it, then I climb up the mast and jump off, just so that I don't have to wait to die.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> I then comment on how England and Michigan are around 20 minutes away.



Haha, that one made me laugh, you got some great/funny dreams there NeAvO. I'll give you the funds to make a movie if you like  :wink2:  Great dreams though!


*Hands NeAvO 3 warehouses of cash*

----------


## Burns

> After what seems like 10 mins in the dream, I arrive at some barn. I get out the car and look in and find Burns with her husband. I try not to attract too much attention to myself because Burns might not want to see me, but then her husband James see's me and runs over all excited. He comments on what I'm wearing and says it's cool. Then I realise that I am wearing a pot noodle container? I say hi to Burns and she smiles back, I then comment on how England and Michigan are around 20 minutes away.



Awesome!  ::D:  I made it into another dream!

So I guess we're tied now...

/me makes mental note to incubate a NeAvO dream tonight

----------


## EmilySian

ooo a final destination influenced dream! That would be really scary! That film majorly creeped me out when I first saw it. I was walking around the house expecting things to happen to me.  :smiley: .

----------


## Vex Kitten

> then I climb up the mast and jump off, just so that I don't have to wait to die.



You psycho!
:p
Did you wake up right after you died?

*swipes some of NeAvO's dream recall and runs away*

----------


## NeAvO

> Lot's of comic book dreams........they sound kl. I can't wait to see the transformers when it comes out! 
> And yeh im in the uk But I only watched the first 2 epsiodes, because I been watching them on the computer. I've stopped now though, because its coming to bbc 2 this summer, so im going to wait until then.



Sorry Emily, I didn't reply to your post, can't have some one in my dream journal and not be replied to!
Yeah, must see transformers!!!, Cool another UK person, you're like the only person in the Uk to post in here  :smiley:  Congrats! Yeah it's a bit late to start watching them now :p the last ep is on Monday  ::cry::  such a great show shame it's ending. Trust me you want to watch it all on BBC2, the first few episodes are a little slow but trust me you're be glad to watch it!





> Haha, that one made me laugh, you got some great/funny dreams there NeAvO. I'll give you the funds to make a movie if you like  Great dreams though!
> 
> 
> *Hands NeAvO 3 warehouses of cash*



*Takes the money* If only more people were as generous as you  :smiley:  You're the second English person to reply congrats!





> Awesome!  I made it into another dream!
> 
> So I guess we're tied now...
> 
> /me makes mental note to incubate a NeAvO dream tonight



Yup the dreams are now tied  ::D:  *Must incubate (cool word) Burns, I'm going to win!





> ooo a final destination influenced dream! That would be really scary! That film majorly creeped me out when I first saw it. I was walking around the house expecting things to happen to me. .



Hi again Emily  :smiley: , I actually did wake up! The dream did have a creepy feel to it, although the party was cool, except for the dancing with my nan part :p





> You psycho!
> :p
> Did you wake up right after you died?
> 
> *swipes some of NeAvO's dream recall and runs away*



Vex where the hell have you been??? You haven't posted in here for ages!  :Sad:  My dream journal lost its Vex factor  ::shock:: 

Well since you're here, make sure you're comfy  :smiley: 

*spikes Vex's drink*

----------


## NeAvO

Speed Cameras
Had an evil moody, upsetting dream last night. I dreamt that I was picking my friends up, and they were egging me on to go really fast on the road, but I'm not an idiot and going to blowaway my licence so I go really slow. We drive down the road at the correct speed but I keep going past speed cameras and everytime I do they flash at me. I look at the speed metre thing and it's directly on 30. I panic as I have been flashed like 3 times and no that I will lose my licence.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Teeh! :p Have you had speeding problems in real life? Yesterday I was driving back from some place and for some odd reason I found myself going 20 miles over the speed limit, something I never do! Thankfully my car seems to be invisible to the police world...

----------


## NeAvO

> Teeh! :p Have you had speeding problems in real life? Yesterday I was driving back from some place and for some odd reason I found myself going 20 miles over the speed limit, something I never do! Thankfully my car seems to be invisible to the police world...



I'm actually a careful driver! Except for when I got in the wrong land and cut someone up, and that time with the red light... ::roll::  But I'm a careful driver when it comes to speed!!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

ahh i've been so busy lately! just wanted to say hi and let you know i havent forgotten about you! my sociology teacher wants our class to watch BBC news because they'll tell us how the rest of the world thinks of the United States. And i thought of you. lol

----------


## NeAvO

Meggy! It's like you disappeared off the face of my dream journal. Umm I'd be careful about that BBC thing, you might not like what you hear  ::D: 

j/k  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

omgosh i know i felt like i totally disappeared from DV altogether but my own DJ and that makes me feel like people think i'm being a bitch. but i've been so busy with the first week of school and all! so much work to be done with my job on campus and then on top of that i have my classes! eek! i'm so tired....

----------


## Mes Tarrant

meggy you're in school right now? ..  ::?:  Explain?

Oh hi NeAvO...  ::rolleyes:: 

:p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My college goes all year long. We have 11 week terms and then we have short vacations between each term. Usually a week or two long, then for the winter/holiday vacation we have almost a month off. I'm not really sure why, but that's just how it works.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ohhh I see. That might be even better than getting a full summer. Summers tend to drag on and get boring. What a waste of time!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Exactly! I work on campus too, in my major's department. If I had the whole summer off I wouldn't be able to work. But because it's only a few weeks, I'm able to work over vacations. And I get to work 40 hours a week over vacation instead of 20 hours a week.

----------


## NeAvO

> omgosh i know i felt like i totally disappeared from DV altogether but my own DJ and that makes me feel like people think i'm being a bitch. but i've been so busy with the first week of school and all! so much work to be done with my job on campus and then on top of that i have my classes! eek! i'm so tired....



What a bitch Nah I didn't think you were a bitch :p




> meggy you're in school right now? ..  Explain?
> 
> Oh hi NeAvO... 
> 
> :p



Oh yes, hi Mes, welcome to *MY* dream journal. :p

Dv Chat
Vague images from chat, purple screen, Mes, Snooze, JCee were all in it.

Driving though a red light
Some lady from the DSL driving thing? Well it was DSL in my dream told me that some car reported me from going through a red light. I panic and know I have lost my licence. I tell her about how it went red just as I was over the line and that it would've been dangerous to stop because I had a car up my ass. She then tells me she will look into and assures me that I should be ok. She seemed like a nice lady, she then told me to a scrap metal tip and help put scrap  metal in some sort of meat grinder thing. I do it but I am being watched by rough looking fat builders. I feel intimidated.

Theatre
I think this had something to do with Doctor Who and a witch in the theatre, I have to go undercover to kill her by pretending to be the old ladies escort. I was shown to my seat by a woman and knew that the lady showing me to the seat was infact the real witch.

I sit next to the old lady, who is very rude and blows smoke into my face. I sit between the old rude lady and an incredibly fat man. I feel so uncomfortable.

Next thing I know I hear my alarm clock.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> it would've been dangerous to stop because I had a car up my ass.



You know,  I really hate it when that happens in real life. I was driving on a backroad home from my mom's house yesterday. I was on the phone with my bf and some stupid bitch comes up on my ass. I'm already going 55 mph (which is 88.5 kph, cause i just did the conversion for you lol) and she kept riding my ass as if i werent going fast enough! so i started yelling at her while on the phone with matthew and then i slammed on my breaks. she backed off. douche bag...

----------


## NeAvO

> I'm already going 55 mph (which is 88.5 kph, cause i just did the conversion for you lol)



We use miles as well not km :p

But yeah I use my breaks when a car does that too. I mean come on, if you're in a country land, why not over take?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i thought the united states was the only country who still used mph... i thought everywhere else used the metric system.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Nah it's weird, "they" use miles too! I wonder why! :p

Glad to have been in your dream but too bad it wasn't more controversial.

----------


## NeAvO

> i thought the united states was the only country who still used mph... i thought everywhere else used the metric system.



The what system? :p Meh although we use it, I still don't know it.




> Nah it's weird, "they" use miles too! I wonder why! :p
> 
> Glad to have been in your dream but too bad it wasn't more controversial.



That's rich, "they", coming from the "American" *cough*  ::wink::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

You know, "metric", as in meters "and" stuff instead of feet and inches "?" 

Sorry just had to abuse the quotation marks there.  :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

> You know, "metric", as in meters "and" stuff instead of feet and inches "?" 
> 
> Sorry just had to abuse the quotation marks there.



Oh thats it?!! I thought it was the other way round, like we're the ones with feet ect. That's good I can judge metre-ish, but have no idea about feet.

Oh and I know you were joking, thats why I used the American joke against ya :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Oh thats it?!! I thought it was the other way round, like we're the ones with feet ect.



everyone has feet, silly.

well unless you dont...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yes I'm a Russian spy and don't you forget it!

NeAvO that's just another example of why you are only pretending to be English!! :p

----------


## NeAvO

Maybe I'm a spy too, *shimmers into the shadows*

 :Peek:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Maybe I'm a spy too, *shimmers into the shadows*



You're good at that.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Too bad we're revealing our secret identities like this. Oh well. I guess all we have now is our formidability to keep us safe.

----------


## NeAvO

> You're good at that.



Umm hello...Have you seen my angellic picture in my profile. I'm not all shadows you know  :tongue2: 





> Too bad we're revealing our secret identities like this. Oh well. I guess all we have now is our formidability to keep us safe.



Lets make a deal to both keep my secret hidden?  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey NeAvO. You're really a hit with the ladies, aren't you. 
Been spiking their drinks too?
:p

I'm offended that you didn't dream chat with me. I did chat with you one whole time after all.  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I'm not a lady, I'm a small rodent.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

haha yes, neavo's such a *stud*

----------


## NeAvO

Vex, I would never spike another person's drink, that's just for you  :smiley: 
*hands Vex a drink* :p

Well that time when we chatted was just me stealing your clothes and spiking your drinks and beating up Daeva. Then I ended up running away from you.

Mes, I always figured you for a mouse :p

Meggy, sure we're talking about me here and not someone else? *looks at self* Nope definately some one else  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

Ok rough memory of a dream here, had to get up early for work and then spent 9 and a half hours working, plus I had no time to write the dream down.

Head Boy
There is some election thing for the head boy at my school. I watch all the people make speeches. I hear rumours that people are voting for me...even if I'm not running for the position.
Then one of the senior members of staff says I have won. I feel quite cool that people voted for someone that wasn't in the election. Made me feel special. But then the doubt struck me, when I realised I had to do speeches and present awards ect.

Next thing I know I'm playing some sort of multiplayer game with my friends, I'm a man with a Jetpack, sort of like the man from star wars. This game was 3D, it was like virtual reality, where we were actually in it. I ended up flying on top of a building and did this tracking thing to find people. I then shot them.

----------


## Vex Kitten

HEY! I had a dream the other night about being in a game. Come to think of it I still have to write that one out. But I was part of a computer game that connected to thousands of other people all over the world. We had to kick each others asses, it was a virtual war for some purpose I can't remember now.

----------


## NeAvO

Wow that's twice now, where we've had identical dreams on the same night  ::o: 

*Plays Twilight zone music*

Had a really cool dream about vampires and sword fighting and saving the damsel in distress. However I didn't write it down earlier, damn my lazy ass! Oh and there was giant spiders too.  :Sad:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*assumes that is NeAvO in his avatar* NeAvO NeAvO, get off yer lazy ass and write these things down!!! :p

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Wow that's twice now, where we've had identical dreams on the same night



One of these times we'll meet up in a common dream and then all hell shall breakloose. In a fun way.. of course.  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> *assumes that is NeAvO in his avatar* NeAvO NeAvO, get off yer lazy ass and write these things down!!! :p



Do you have any idea how hard that is? Seriously, me and lazy go together like tea and scones...:p





> One of these times we'll meet up in a common dream and then all hell shall breakloose. In a fun way.. of course.



That would be so cool, a dream full of spiked drinks, clothes stealing, hunting humans down and torturing them. What a dream that would be  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Old lady
Again I had to get up early so I'm writing this from memory... I'm in a wooden hut and, it looks shabby, more of a shack then a hut. The furniture looked all old and badly shapen. This old lady, very pale face, came over and started talking to me. She seemed friendly but had loneliness in her eyes.

Medieval watchmen
I'm in this city, it's day time, the city looks like Minas Tirith (SP?) from LotR RotK. I'm by a massive wooden gate with metal going across the middle. There are 2 guards there, both in steel heavy armour. They are talking to one and another and then stop when I walk by. They look at me and say something like "hi there".
I reply by saying "hello"
Then the other man says, "ignore him, he's just a teenager, he has a deep voice." I then feel annoyed and walk away.

Dad
My dad was in this dream, he had an angry look on his face and started shouting at me.

----------


## Adam

> Cool another UK person, you're like the only person in the Uk to post in here  Congrats!



Make that another one here, although I'm still getting through this, not seen any mention of me yet though  :Sad:   ::lol::

----------


## Adam

> You're the second English person to reply congrats!



Crap ok I am the third? Although Mes claims she has a bit of English in her, or is it she wants a bit of English in her? Eitherway I'm going to stop spamming your DJ and carry on reading  ::reading::

----------


## NeAvO

I dub thee sir Adam, the third *pats Adam on the shoulder with a sword*

Hrm yeah I haven't dreamt of you yet, well you dream enough of me to make up the numbers on my side :p

Hrm Mes is an exception...you know's whats going on in her warped English mind :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> My dad was in this dream, he had an angry look on his face and started shouting at me.



My dad was yelling at me in a dream the other night too. Did your dad yell at you that he was going to get so mad he would throw HIMSELF down the stairs???

----------


## NeAvO

> My dad was yelling at me in a dream the other night too. Did your dad yell at you that he was going to get so mad he would throw HIMSELF down the stairs???



Wow I seem to be having the same dreams with everyone nowadays...

Nah, it was more along the lines of "I'm going to throw you down the stairs"

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I'm the true Englishman, ER I mean woman..

I have said too much.

*gets out memory erasing MIB tool thing*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

*dances to the men in black theme song* 

here come the men in black... here they cooooomeeee.... the galaxy defenders oh oh oh oh 



oh yeah, im bustin a move over here, you better believe it!  ::banana::

----------


## NeAvO

> I'm the true Englishman, ER I mean woman..
> 
> I have said too much.
> 
> *gets out memory erasing MIB tool thing*



It's a neuraliser...:p Yeah I know this >.>

Meggy I have that song in my head now  :Sad: 

Ok...sort of a weird dream,

Old Work
I was at the old resteraunt I used to work at and I was saying hello to all the people that still work there, well all the ones I know. It's very happy and has that old reminiscence feeling to it. I then leave, I have a smile on my face.

Next thing I know, I'm at a shopping centre, going up one of those escalators, as I go up, I look at the top and see the head chef coming down. I try to turn my head away to not face him but he see's me. I want to avoid him because we left on a bad left last time we met, especially as I quit that job. So anyway, He see's me, I feel embarassed and can't keep eye contact with him. He looks at me and says something, he then shakes my hand and says it's been a while.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

sorry... maybe i should use the memory erase gun thingy that Mes used? lol althought that may induce more MIB singing... oh and who's Maggy? lol 

at least in your dream the exec. chef was nice to you even though you left on bad terms! i've had dreams about a former kitchen manager who was a complete dick to me...

----------


## NeAvO

Lol sorry about the maggy, slipped up there... :Oops: 

Yeah, work related dreams can go either way to be honest, I'm suprised it was a happy dream, the way that chef acted, I'm suprised he didn't spend the whole dreaming shouting at me.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

its ok, im just teasing you. im at work and im bored. doing tons of homework, as usual...  ::shock::

----------


## NeAvO

Just had a nice glorious nap, little lucid too :p

Lucid nap
I'm in a small blue room and I know I'm dreaming, I look around the room, its quite light however the colours are dark. There is no window, just a wooden door, no furniture either. I then decide to use my brain and do a little bit of "shoppity shopping". I make a wooden chair appear, my desk I use in real life (although slightly distorted) and my laptop. I then used the laptop to go on Dream Dv. I then went on chat, I guess Mes was on my mind, because although I didn't see her, I saw some writing with her purple chat colour. Then I decided to wake up seeing as it was mid afternoon and it wouldn't look good if my family came home seeing asleep like this.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

woohoo, lucid nap! 

i want to have one...

----------


## NeAvO

Harry Potter Book
I'm in my room and I'm bored, I think about how everyone is going on about the new Harry Potter book, and then decide that I may as well read the new book as well. I also think that I should read the last one too as I haven't read that one yet.

Time Travelling with work and LotR
I'm at work, its about lunch time, I'm just polishing cutler and then move onto plates. Someone says to me about how it's really dead in here, I agree. That person then goes to the assistant manager and says it. The assistant manager then asks me if I want to go, I say I wouldn't mind it. So everyone then leaves the resteraunt and goes to a little cottage by a forrest. As we leave I think about the prep work that we haven't done and how unprepared we will be for tomorrow.

In the cottage, we order some pizza, then the time shifts a little bit into the future and we eat the pizza, it just looks like a red blur with cheese on it. We then have a nap and all wake up later. We decide to go out, as we leave the cottage, we walk into this weird invisible wall, that feels like water, one by one we disappear and then arrive at another forrest, a much older forrest. This forest isn't very friendly looking, it's dark and the tree's are dead. I fall  over and find a small ring, it's supposed to be the ring from LotR however it looks nothing like it. I put it on, it hardly fits and is all stiff, I show one of my work mates and she looks at it and asks to put it on, I take the ring off, with difficulty, and then give it to her. A ring wraith, which looks like a dementer from Harry Potter, appears, the workmate drops the ring and we run away. Sauron then appears and takes the ring, we look from behind a fallen tree. I then get a flash back from the movie when it zooms in on his hand with the ring while holding a mace.

Sauron then goes to the cottage we ate pizza at, and puts the ring in a box, me and the work mate sneak in and then open the box nd take the ring. I then get a flash back from the movie of mount doom.

Washing armpits
Me and some people are going to stay at hotels, apparently there was a mix up and I have been transferred to a run down hotel, apparently I have to call it a life style hotel. On the way there, in a car, I was told to wash my arms, so I magically make a flanle appear and wash my arms.

----------


## The Cusp

> Sauron then goes to the cottage we ate pizza at, and puts the ring in a box, me and the work mate sneak in and then open the box nd take the ring. I then get a flash back from the movie of mount doom.



Good thing you got it back!  I was a little disappointed you gave it up to Sauron so easily.  It's really weird to see Sauron and Pizza in the same sentence.  Only in a dream...

----------


## NeAvO

Haha, you think it's weird aout pizza and Sauron, wait until you have a Mcdonalds dreams with him :p

Zombies have taken over the world again
I haD another zombie dream last night, it was pretty long, but I can only remember parts of it because I went straight back to sleep after it. I'm in what looks like some kind of warehouse, cement walls every where and massive metallic tubes stacked on the floor. There is a door near the tubes, with light shining in through it. The rest of the warehouse is dark and full of zombies.

I'm in the warehouse too, being chased by the zombies, I have a shotgun and I am firing at them, I managed to blow half of one's head off. I jump onto the metallic tubes and look around in a 360 views checking that none of the zombies get on the tubes. I have a little timer at the top of my vision, like a video game. The timer is on something like 255, I know that once that timer reaches zero my little brother will teleport me to a hideout. So I continue shooting all the zombies, then my dad walks into the warehouse and asks what I'm doing, I say, "I'm waiting for this timer to reach zero, until then I'm killing zombies".

He then walks away, the timer reaches zero and my dream goes to my little brother's position saying something like he can't teleport me.

It then skips back to me but a little bit into the future where I'm in a small room, hidden in the warehouse, I'm looking through a gap in the rubble and see a zombie run past.

----------


## NeAvO

No dreams last night, needless to say I was too busy showing my face and voice to the world at early hours in the morning, which was fun and slightly awkward.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

you internet whore... lol <3

----------


## Adam

::lol::  @ Meghan!

Yeah NeAvO!! Staying up all night. Pfft!

----------


## NeAvO

It was worth the lack of sleep  :smiley: 

Had a nice nap earlier, long over due  ::D: 

Chased by a butler
I did something like start a fire by the side of a mansion, I look around and this butler see's me and starts walking towards me, I turn and run up the side path of the mansion, I keep looking over my shoulder and see him "there" still following me.

I then get to a dead end and turn to face the butler, I start walking backwords, slowly. I then manage to walk into a shed, I try to shut the door, but it doesn't shut, it stays open a little bit, I try to keep the door where it is by keeping it in the same position with my hand, however the butler jabs a knife in the gap and tries to wedge it open. The door opens and I back away into some pots, he gets up close to my face and says 

"You are guilty for firestarting and being rude to love, love is a sacrificial thing".

----------


## Moonbeam

> "You are guilty for firestarting and being rude to love, love is a sacrificial thing".



Wow that's weird.  Funny how clearly you remember some sentences that DC's say.  Even if they don't make any sense.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Heheheh Neenee you are much less shy nowadays than you were in the beginning, I mean these days you're actually in the light when you're on camera.  ::D: 

That DC sentence there is confusing but potentially deep.

----------


## NeAvO

> Wow that's weird. Funny how clearly you remember some sentences that DC's say. Even if they don't make any sense.



Lol yeah it's weird, it was one of the last things I heard before I woke up.





> Heheheh Neenee you are much less shy nowadays than you were in the beginning, I mean these days you're actually in the light when you're on camera. 
> 
> That DC sentence there is confusing but potentially deep.



Lol well being on cam if different, I can move around and blur my ugly mug :p plus I still hate having my picture taken.

Thief
I'm a thief and it's really late, pitch black. I'm crouching on top of a wall/gate thing, watching a bunch of people go by. There's about 4 of them. I follow them across the wall and they start running away. I get ready to jump off the wall and chase them, but some guards run by and start chasing the group.

Coffee boy
I'm in the kitchen at my work and my manager asks me to do a room service and take some coffee to a room. I ask someone how to make coffee, then just pour hot water into a cup and then some chocolate coloured liquid. I then go out the room. I look at the ticket and see the room 184, or something like that number. The name on the ticket is sea bass.

A little bit ahead in time, I'm in a building that looks more like a gym, everyone seems to be American however they don''t have American accents, I then find a lady with really nice blonde hair, she's wearing work out clothing, black and pink coloured. I ask her if someone wanted a drink and she said yes, and to follow her.

I go and find this little 12 year old kid, I hand him the coffee, he drinks it and complains it's cold. I ask for the money but he says he's not paying and then jumps into a lift and goes up a few floors. I jump into another one and go up to his floor, he then gets ready to go down the floor, so I go down too. Once I get down, I grab him by the shoulders (his lift door is like one of those gates on lifts) and then demand that he pays. He then takes out some green money, I think it's like American money. One note has the number 70 on it and the other has the number 1 on it. Either way I laugh as he over payed me, I then jump out the window.

----------


## Adam

> Either way I laugh as he over payed me, I then jump out the window.



 ::lol::  what a weird ending!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

haha thats what i was thinking too adam. i also had a theif in my dream. well two of them. maybe you were one of them! you jumped off the wall and landed in my dream.. :p

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::rolllaugh::  Omg neenee, that is hilarious!! 

The thief dream reminded me of the Thief game, have you played it?

----------


## NeAvO

> what a weird ending!!



Haha I know, I think something woke me up just after it, like a sound.





> haha thats what i was thinking too adam. i also had a theif in my dream. well two of them. maybe you were one of them! you jumped off the wall and landed in my dream.. :p



Haha I need a list of the amount of people's dreams I've been in now...




> Omg neenee, that is hilarious!! 
> 
> The thief dream reminded me of the Thief game, have you played it?



Yeah I've heard of it, never played though. It was more like Oblivion for the Elder Scrolls. Sort of that style.

I had a megga long Heroes dream today where I was Peter trying to help Niki/Jessica but it was so complex that I had no idea how to write it down. It lasted like a half hour and was like a real episode. So cool.

----------


## NeAvO

Poison someone
I'm at work except the resteraunt is now outside in a field, there are still tables and chairs however there are also logs and other wooden things for people to sit on. I'm doing the right section of the "resteraunt" however I'm supposed to poison the wine for a table. So as I go over to the table, I have in my hand a blood like red bottle of red wine wrapped with some brown paper. A flame keeps coming out of the top, I have to keep blowing the flame out. I then tell my manager that I have done the table, I turn around and find that the bottle of wine is missing, apparently another waitor has misplaced a poisoned bottle of wine  ::roll:: 

I then get some more tables to do, I think I get a rude table as well. On my last table I am making a list in my head of what to do, which funnily enough is what I usually have to do in real life, "Show appetisers, order drinks, ask if they would like wines, jugs of water, order food, then desserts."

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Misplaced bottles of poisoned wine is not good. Neither are rude customers... too bad you misplaced the bottle...

----------


## NeAvO

> Misplaced bottles of poisoned wine is not good. Neither are rude customers... too bad you misplaced the bottle...



Indeed especially at a resteraunt...

France
I'm in France with a bunch of dream friends, we go all over the place really, sort of have a weird tour. I remember something about going to a potato shop, there was a lady in weird thin rags, she had a bandana on too. The shop was filled with potatoes, on shelves, crates, everywhere. I then see this man enter the shop and he starts shouting at us, a part of me goes "aww man I wish this were a dream" at which point I noticed it was one! I then noticed that the man shut up, I grabbed him by his shirt was like "ooh super strength", I picked him up and threw him across the counter. I then try to solve 4 times 4 in my head to keep concentration, I actually work it out with in seconds, 16. I remembered someone trying 1+1 Adam maybe? He gave me the idea...

After having 16 in my head I forget I'm dreaming, then a tour guide tells us we're going to see how rat traps are made, we go into what looks like the wall of a castle/church and see a weird man covered in rashes, the look of him made me want to throw up. I look on this chopping board and see dead rat bodies, I then turn around and go out the door. After seconds of getting better I return in the room and find the man peeling his skin off like fat bastard in Austin Powers, he is turning the skin into a bowl.

He then touches me and I run into his cellar where everyone is and complain about him.

----------


## Adam

you got me excited then when I saw my name, I thought I was in your dream lol - Wasn't me who said this either dude...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Eww NeeNee the second half of your dream was really nasty... man with a really large rash, peeling his skin off, dead rat bodies... what the heck did you heat last night before bed??! lol

----------


## Adam

> Eww NeeNee the second half of your dream was really nasty... man with a really large rash, peeling his skin off, dead rat bodies... what the heck did you heat last night before bed??! lol



Talking to Mes  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ok, i know i made a typo and said "heat" instead of "eat"... but still how is talking to mes an answer for that? lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh dear me! I have to agree with meggy. What in the world did you eat to cause such a strange dream? Or maybe you watched a strange movie? Goodness I would have been as sick as you if I had to see all that.

----------


## Adam

> Ok, i know i made a typo and said "heat" instead of "eat"... but still how is talking to mes an answer for that? lol



Read it wrong :p

Must have something on my mind..... lol

----------


## NeAvO

> you got me excited then when I saw my name, I thought I was in your dream lol - Wasn't me who said this either dude...



Lol no I have not dreamt about you yet and have no desire too either :p Ooh harsh... ::D: 





> Eww NeeNee the second half of your dream was really nasty... man with a really large rash, peeling his skin off, dead rat bodies... what the heck did you heat last night before bed??! lol



I have no idea, it was one of the most random and evil gross dreams I've had for a while, I actually felt the sick rushing up to my mouth.





> Oh dear me! I have to agree with meggy. What in the world did you eat to cause such a strange dream? Or maybe you watched a strange movie? Goodness I would have been as sick as you if I had to see all that.



Hey miss Bulbs, welcome back, haven't seen you for a long time. How are you?

Oh and Adam and Maggy :p You know this is a journal for dreams, hence dream journal, so keep your Mes talk out  :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

Whoah it's been a while since I've posted a dream  ::o: 

Damn cold and getting up for work  :Sad: 

Hunting
I drove to a field with another person and once we stopped we got some big nets out the back of the car. They were like the cartoon hunting net, really big handles and a net at the top in the shape of an O.

We went onto the field, trying to hunt a fox, and it leads us up to a hill, we get to the top and find 2 more hunters, one a brunette/blonde woman in fishing clothes and the other a brown haired man in the same outfit. They tell us not to hunt. My hunting bubby and I look around at what they catched, apparently they hunted down # video killed the radio star # song??? They actually caught the song.

All hell breaks loose
This is sort of a dark twisted Harry Potter dream with out the HP, it's like a bunch of witches are in the world and are protecting us, in the middle of the night monsters from hell break into the planet and start attacking the world. A witch, who looks like Dr Jean Grey, from the X-men film is a witch and is fighting them back however they manage to beat her. I then go back in time on a ground hog style trying to warn her. I go back in time a couple of times and each time I go back everything is exactly the same. On the last go I end up getting sucked into hell through a tube, the tube has been labelled "Deathly Hallows" in green writing...

----------


## Adam

You know there is always this excited anticipation I get when I come here, hoping to make it into your dreams, and I am always disappointed  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

Fine to cheer you up

AdamA
I just this second had a dream about AdamA, inspired by his post, it involved AdamA coming into my Dream Journal, he did his little AdamA thing and was excited. We went on a trip around Canterbury eating a taxi's and drinking Guiness. What a fun dream that was.

Key
Red---Fake Dream

----------


## Adam

::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I think I should make a fake dream about Adam too so he doesn't feel left out... Adam what is it with you and wanting to be in people dreams today? Lol

----------


## NeAvO

I think Adam's just jealous of my popularity :p

Hostage dream
I'm by a river, near a cement road, there's some shops, I go in there and there are some other families there. Next thing I know a really muscly man and a fat woman, both looked like pikeys, had came in and took everyone hostage. I started talking to them, trying to ask them why they were doing it. I just wanted to help them. I end up giving them 2 guinia pigs. They end up leaving, before they leave I say good bye and the muscly man hugs me and the fat lady kisses my cheek. I then look at the box where one of the guinia pigs was in and notice it had babies, I quickly run to the muscly man and say I need the female back because the babies need milk. He gives it back and I put it back into box, where the babies now look like ear wigs.

Random boat, caves
This dream sort of starts from where the other dream left off, except now I'm on a boat, it looks alot like the flying dutchmen from Pirates 2 and 3. I'm in the captains area under the surface of the boat. I'm talking to a lady who tells me that we are going to visit some beautifl mountains, I ask her if it's dangerous and she says it will be very deadly but the view of the mountains will be worth it. Apparently the moutains are protected by the tribe from Skull island in king kong. I then turn some random dial and it makes some torches set a light. Just then 2 other woman arrive and tell us we're off.

We leave the cabin door and arrive at tunnel on an island. We end up going through some caves as we go to this tunnel that leads to the top of hill, there is a spiral path made of stone on the outside of the hill. It wraps itself around the outside of the hill, as I exit the cave and look up the staircase I see some random foot edging over the top of the hill. I notice that it's one of the islanders  ::o:  I step back and see that a spear has just landed where I was standing. I jump and run to tell the others however apparently one of them was just killed by an islander. I then realise I have the human torches powers and set myself alight and fly over the top of the hill and throw all the islander off the hill until they fall into the smoke around the hill. At this point in the dream I have full dream control but I am not lucid.

We go across many hills, each has some sort of dangerous life form like skeletons with arrows ect. I fly around each one, pick them up and then throw them off the hill. Once I enter the fourth or so cave I do a reality check, the finger through palm technique an become lucid, I then snap my fingers and create a bit of fire on my finger, it's in the shape of a tear drop. I then snap my finger again and put it out. I repeat this a few times just manipulating the fire. It's so amazing, I think to myself how clear this dream is and how well I am concentrating. The lucidness was as clear as real life. i could hear drops of water in the cave. I kept making my hand set a light and shut watch the flame flicker about. I then start to realise the dream is blacking out, I start to rub my hands to stabalise it but I'm not sure if I'm rubbing my real hands or dream hands. Everything then goes black...

Apparently I was rubbing my dream hands because when I woke up my hands were at my sides... :Sad: 

Dream re-entry
I go back into the dream yet I'm not lucid anymore and have no control either  :Sad: . I go into a cave which is full of water people. I realise my fire won't work against them. I quickly set alight and fly straight into a blonde water woman. I grab her and fall down as my fire is put out, I grab her and hold her down telling her I'm like her, I'm the fire boy and she's water, I tell her we shouldn't fight. However she keeps shooting water at me and I decide to squeeze her until she exploded water everywhere.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Nice lucid  :wink2:  playing with fire like that sounds fun. I've never really paid attention to those sort of details in lucids before, it must have been so cool, it was as real as life and you were the one making it that way too, nice.

----------


## NeAvO

Thanks, and yes it was amazing, seriously so realistic it was unbelievable. Thanks for the compliment  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Who couldn't compliment on such a cool thing. I mean, it's something that I could only fathom of doing [it's hard to imagine in my mind how amazing it would feel... being that it's a real life impossibility]. So kudos to you  :smiley: 

It's those sort of lucids that make me want to have more lucids.

----------


## Adam

> I think I should make a fake dream about Adam too so he doesn't feel left out... Adam what is it with you and wanting to be in people dreams today? Lol







> I think Adam's just jealous of my popularity :p



 :Sad: 

It's because NeavO  soois always in my dreams loll

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Neenee agaaaaiiiinnn!! Privet from Moskva

----------


## NeAvO

> Neenee agaaaaiiiinnn!! Privet from Moskva



Mes agaaaaaiiiiiiiinnn! PRIVET!!!

Wow my dream journal went to the second page  ::o: 

Damn my laziness. :Pissed:

----------


## NeAvO

Wow second page again  :Sad: 

Work
Brief fragment of being at work, possibly relaying the tables.

Drinks orders
Again at work however I using the macros and doing drinks orders, I think the drink was vodka with coke. I didn't come up on the macros so I had to ask another person to do the drinks order for me  :Oops: 

Driving
I'm with a friend and we are parked at the end of some road, he tells me to meet him somewhere. So we both go in our cars, he leads me down this busy road, past a round about and into town, he goes down this really busy main road and I turn and follow. He turns right at a busy junction, I follow but I get cut up and get annoyed and have to keep going on.

I get to some weird car park, this man comes over to me and asks me if I'm ok, I say I'm but some idiot cut me up, I then notice I have to pay for parking. So I go to the paying ticket machine and see my friend arrive. He asked me what happened and I say I was cut up. He says he went to hi girlfriends xxxxxx's house and has got her to give us popcorn. So we sit down and notice a bowl of popcorn in water, it's salt flavoured. My friend gets the popcorn and I eat it, even though I don't like salt popcorn because I didn't want to hurt my friends feelings. We make a joke about how much we have eaten and then notice that we still have half of the bowl left.

I then get in my car and notice the person that cut me up has arrived, and she has blocked me in my car parking space. I get out and shout, she starts insulting me then moves her car. I decide to get one over her and block her in. She reverses into my car and pushes my car about. I then drive into her car and push it into a wall. She then drives towards me, I get out my car and somehow flip her car into the river next to the car park. I notice that she is having trouble swimming, so I jump into the river and catch her, then pull her out.

Next thing I know I'm at my resteraunt and I am sitting with the girl and her family explaining the whole story and having a laugh. I hand out the desserts and say I ordered the walnut whip, however the girl takes the walnut whip, which annoys me. So I go round back of the resteraunt and see some waitors walking around with lunch in their hands. I ask where I can get the food, and they laugh, which seems ok because the door to the kitchen is right behind me. We all look into the pub and see a man with a band is singing.

Just then some weird black sonic creature jumps on me and starts attacking, I notice that everytime I fight back or block it, I have to say what I'm doing. We end up fighting all over the place and go into a kitchen, then front room ect. Until I throw the evil sonic into the kitchen and shut the door. However the creature then jumps out of the kitchen window and into the front room kitchen. I then pick it up and tell it off.

----------


## NeAvO

Work
I had fragments of work, something about me being in the kitchen and one of the other waitors said I was an ambassador.

Hrm my dreams have been down lately due to the lack of sleep and getting up a 5:30 am for the last 3 days  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You must be pretty busy to not only have quite a few work dreams but have to get up early. Poor NeeNee, you need a raise or something...

[ugh... in a possibly demented sense I'm jealous... when I need to get up at 5:30 I'm going to cry... for multiple reasons... like how it'll take more than 3 alarms to get me up...]

----------


## NeAvO

> You must be pretty busy to not only have quite a few work dreams but have to get up early. Poor NeeNee, you need a raise or something...
> 
> [ugh... in a possibly demented sense I'm jealous... when I need to get up at 5:30 I'm going to cry... for multiple reasons... like how it'll take more than 3 alarms to get me up...]



Yeah I know, I'm busy  :Sad:  plus going to bed late doesn't help either. Well I'm only doing it next week for 3 days, now. It only happened because I'm covering someone at work while they're on holiday.

----------


## NeAvO

School assignment
I have a school assignment that I must do, we were put in groups and had to find out about business'. My group and I go to appartment building, we are outside it by the door, we stand around talking for a little bit. Suddenly bird poop (bad word  ::o: ) falls down, right next to me. I think I have it on my head. Everyone says I don't but I can feel it. I put my fingers across my head and can feel it even more however when I look at my fingers I can't see it.

Aliens taken over the world
Aliens are trying to take over the world, they look like lobster humans, like Dr Zoidberg but vicious looking and not animated. It starts off in a London Square, a cafe owner says to hi wife he tried to save as many as he could from them, he grabbed loads of children and ran.

I think in the dream a little bit of time has passed, I end up going to a gym and see all the aliens working out, I sneak past them and into a room where I see Mr Bennet from Heroes. He says I can stop the aliens but I must make a deal, if I can beat a lobster at a game, the world will be saved, if the lobster wins they have the world. However if I win I will take the lobsters place.

Instead of playing the game I grab one of the lobsters and put his claw in a crushing machine and then run.


Meet with some one
I meet this girl, dark hair and clothing. We go to this field and find an underground tunnel, as we go through the tunnel, we see weird giant bugs and crabs. We turn around and run out the tunnel however I say we must go through it, so we turn around again and run in the tunnel, all the bugs jumo at us but we avoid them, we end up getting to a dead end where 4 people with guitars and drums are. I then start shouting at the bugs, it causes them to explode. Loads of bugs come but I keep shouting making them all explode.

The people with the instruments then thank me. The girl and I leave the tunnel and go to a middle of the field, then the girl says her mum is calling and goes to the mum, later she returns with her mum. The mum asks me how the club was and I say it was very unique.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Neeneeneeneeneeeeeeee...

I am here to spam in your DJ.

----------


## NeAvO

> Neeneeneeneeneeeeeeee...
> 
> I am here to spam in your DJ.



Mes, I'm honoured to recieve your spam  :smiley:  Here have a taxi with a pint of guiness  ::wink:: 

Possible Lucid
Ok I can't remember much from this dream, well nothing at all, however I woke up with that "feeling" I could have sworn I had a lucid dream.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So I've decided that I shall try and have a Neavo dream tonight. Adam and Mes haven't been around lately to have dreams about you and I don't want you to think we don't love you anymore! So that is my goal tonight, to have a dream with everyone's favorite NeeNee in it! :p  ::hug::

----------


## NeAvO

Meggy, thanks  :smiley:  people seem to stop dreaming about me now  :Sad:  well except for that dream Kromoh had...

Still it's nice to be dreamt about in a non creepy way.

Ghost
I accidentally summon a scary ghost, she is scaring me. She looks blue with a tint of green. She would start talking and then scare me, at the time I had a view out the window, I then saw one of my neighbours walk past, I said to the ghost to take her body. The ghost looked around and thought the neighbour was attractive, so she flew out the window and into the neighbours body. The ghost (possessing my neighbour) walked up to my front door and I let her in. We then spoke about stuff. I was less afraid of her now. We actually became good friends. More stuff happened in this dream but I doubt it's appropriate for younger kids.

Harry Potter
The Half Blood Prince was out at the cinemas, my mum is taking me to see it. When we arrive at the cinema and go in, my mum is all excited. The film starts with Voldemort, Bellatrix, and Dumbledore in a weird cement room. I'm watching this film, thinking something isn't right bout this. I then think Bellatrix will do the advada karavada spell on Dumbledore and she does as I predicted. It then zooms in on Voldemort's face and starts to turn ito a cartoon. Then the whole film turns into a cartoon, I don't enjoy it as much because it just didn't feel real. Then a quidditch match happens, although Ron called it a crikitch.

Lord of the rings, pens, werewolf
I'm in the Shire and I am with Pippin and Merry and 2 girl hobbits, we and Gandalf go into a girl's house, Gandalf starts taking some of her pens, I ask him if she will notice and he says no. I figure it's his magic making her blind to the stealing. So I pick up one of her pens in front of her and put it in my pocket. She doesn't notice. I then pick up the pen and wave about in front of her face, she doesn't even know I'm doing anything.

We then all leave and go to a stoned city, much like Minas Tirith in the films. People panic near night though, because a werewolf comes and takes people away. While I ride up a steep path, on a horse, I see many people at the windows and on balconies, panicking. One of the people look's like a Picasso/medieval themed painting. He tries to sell me Shakespeare books. Just then I see the werewolf appear from the gates, I jump onto one of the balconies as it comes my way. It then grabs a man and drags him out the city. I follow after it and go into the woods. Apparently it's den is only a few feet from the city gates. I watch the wolf as it turns to man. It's sleeping at this point, I see a big wooden cage with the captive in it, and a really small giraffe in a wooden cage, that is so tight the giraffe can't move.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Sorry, Neenee, I was unsuccessful. But I will try again tonight! I promise!

----------


## Adam

Ah NeeNoo - You know you and Mes come in Pairs, and I have not dreamt about her for a while, if that makes you feel any better?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Ah NeeNoo - You know you and Mes come in Pairs, and I have not dreamt about her for a while, if that makes you feel any better?



Doesnt make ME feel better!! :p

Neenee, you know I dream about you running around with Harry Potter and all. Speaking of which, nice to see you having a HP dream of your own rather than invading others'!!

----------


## NeAvO

Mes!!!!!!!! spamming my DJ again, meh (my word) that's always welcome  :smiley:  PRIVET. Yeah I haven't had a HP dream since Burns ruined the ending of the book  :Sad:  --- in the dream ofcourse. You know you dream of me and HArry because of the DVness  ::D: .

From 13/8/07

I have no recall of dreams however I tried to WILD, I got pretty far, It was my second time trying. I was just lying in bed and felt like doing a WILD, I didn't do WBTB though and sort of knew not much would happen but it was worth a shot. Plus my adoptee wanted to WILD and put the idea in my head.

Anyway my body got light and numb and then weightless to the point where I couldn't feel it. What suprised me is that I could breathe, last time I tried I found it hard. I tried to visualise being on the London eye and looking over the whole of London, however I just got fields and countryside.

Work
I'm in the kitchen and see 2 of the waitresses I work with. They seem really energetic and jumping around the kitchen. I'm standing there wondering what they are going n about. They look at me with big wide eyes and concentrating expressions.


Note --- Had to get up at 5:30am again for the last 2 days because of work, so that's why I have had a lack of dreams plus work related dreams :/

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Something tells me that those waitresses liked you NeAvO  ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Doesnt make ME feel better!! :p
> 
> Neenee, you know I dream about you running around with Harry Potter and all. Speaking of which, nice to see you having a HP dream of your own rather than invading others'!!




Awwwwwwww  ::hug::

----------


## NeAvO

> Awwwwwwww



You do realise that this is still MY dream journal. Meh I give up people seem to come in here and meet up, then talk. It's like my dreams are the things that go off topic.

----------


## Hazel

> You do realise that this is still MY dream journal. Meh I give up people seem to come in here and meet up, then talk. It's like my dreams are the things that go off topic.



Hehe, for some reason I think that's hilarious! :p

----------


## Adam

> You do realise that this is still MY dream journal. Meh I give up people seem to come in here and meet up, then talk. It's like my dreams are the things that go off topic.



Sorry NeAvO wont do it again...

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Well NeAvO, we are waiting for your next entry........

----------


## NeAvO

> Hehe, for some reason I think that's hilarious! :p



Glad to make some one happy :smiley: 




> Sorry NeAvO wont do it again...



You better not, although, I doubt that actually happening because Mes and sometimes Meggy tend to post in here.




> Well NeAvO, we are waiting for your next entry........



And here it is my young financial advisor, here it is...

Fantastic 4
Sort of like the films, I was the human however I also had the things strength but not rocky exterior luckily enough. I sort of had his bodies touchness though, because I was on top of a sky scraper and jumped out the window from the very top and landed on the ground with out any damage what so ever. I then thoughy maybe I had Mr Fantastic's power by not getting hurt due to being rubbery.

Back at my old work
This was a weird dream, I was working back at my old resteraunt as a chef again. I was making pizza's all over again. All the waitresses said welcome back. I was trying to work out how I got my job back, seriously I couldn't remember why I was there or why the chef let me work there again. At this time, I noticed one of the pizza bases had turned into the shape of a giant yorkshire pudding, I quickly removed it.

I was then told to take the giant yorkie to table number 11. I step out into the resteraunt area and look around, however I couldn't find table 11 because I was never a waitor at this resteraunt and had no idea what the seating plan was. I then looked around for someone that might've ordered a pizza. I then give the dinner to a random child and return to the kitchen. At the end of the night, as everyone goes, one of the nice chefs goes up to me and says it was good that I was back, he then hugs me. While he is being nice and saying how great it is for me to be back, I am thinking in the back of my mind how much I hate this job and prefer my other job and that there is no way I'm staying here.

Go to the concert
I'm going to go to a concert with my friend and his other friend who I don't know. My friend and give friend go through first, as I show the ticket guy my ticket, he says I need to take a test first before I go. While I sit down with this man who has some kind of "analysis book" I can hear the music already starting. We go through some weird questions. I keep wondering if my friend is worrying about me or wondering if I'm gone. After a few more questions, I see the question man turns over the page and it says on the page "recommendations". I then think these are the last few questions. I see my friend's friend come out, I then recognize him and notice that I actually know who he is. He asks me how long I'm going to be and says that my friend has left and that he didn't want to be on his own standing up at the concert. Just as I finish the test, I then realise that my surroundings are my current work and that I have to put the wine glasses on the table.  ::|:  No concert for me then.

----------


## Adam

> Fantastic 4
> Sort of like the films, I was the human however I also had the things strength but not rocky exterior luckily enough. I sort of had his bodies touchness though, because I was on top of a sky scraper and jumped out the window from the very top and landed on the ground with out any damage what so ever. I then thoughy maybe I had Mr Fantastic's power by not getting hurt due to being rubbery.



I NEVER have dreams like this! How you never because lucid from this though? Mine are usually always boring and real life situations.

----------


## NeAvO

I find it weird that I was close to doing a RC in my work dream because I quit that job 3 months ago, however everything seemed normal in my jumping out of a skyscraper dream.

----------


## Adam

Man I hate that, when you think you 'might' be dreaming, but an RC seems a stupid thing to do at the time and you just go with the dream!

I sometimes wake up kicking myself when this happens!!!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Work dreams? I used to hate those, dream about work then have to get up and go to work. They used to drive me crazy. And you, lucky you had a dream about two jobs sorta rolled into one. Punishment, methinks, for you assaulting me yesterday.
 :p

Neenee... hahahahaa... hahahaha... ha
That's so cute.
*pinches your cute wittle cheekies*
(northern cheeks, not southern, just to clarify)
 :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

> Work dreams? I used to hate those, dream about work then have to get up and go to work. They used to drive me crazy. And you, lucky you had a dream about two jobs sorta rolled into one. Punishment, methinks, for you assaulting me yesterday.
> :p
> 
> Neenee... hahahahaa... hahahaha... ha
> That's so cute.
> *pinches your cute wittle cheekies*
> (northern cheeks, not southern, just to clarify)



Hey, I now have a pick axe in me and my car has been possessed  :Sad: 

Also words cannot explain how angry I am at you calling me Neenee  :Pissed: 

*the anger bubbles inside*

[EDIT]

I has my first Vex dream last night, hey Vex damn you, you got into my dream last night

Vex in Chat
Small fragment, I'm in Dv chat and Vex arrives. She comes in and says nothing. I do the /me thing about hitting Vex but she doesn't respond.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lol:: 
Don't worry, I won't call you that name. It's a little bit too babyish for me to even want to touch. haha. Cute 'n all but not my thing. I'll stick to calling you Nee-Ah-voh. 

Oh, and that couldn't really have been me in your dream. You know I would have finished running you over if it was. 
 :wink2:

----------


## mylucidworld

In the dream where u were in france and u said about getting the 1+1 idea from someone it might have been me when i asked Michael Owen (footballer) and he got it wrong.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*ahem*
I just popped into chat and gave you a wedgie. And you didn't respond. See, you're the ignorer. Not me. 
:p

----------


## NeAvO

> In the dream where u were in france and u said about getting the 1+1 idea from someone it might have been me when i asked Michael Owen (footballer) and he got it wrong.



Lol, well footbalers aren't known for their intelligence now are they? :p




> *ahem*
> I just popped into chat and gave you a wedgie. And you didn't respond. See, you're the ignorer. Not me. 
> :p



WOW, I missed it. I saw you come in and leave too late  :Sad:  Damn, I wish I weren't lurking.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> I NEVER have dreams like this! How you never because lucid from this though? Mine are usually always boring and real life situations.



Your lucky NeAvO! My dreams are always about boring things, last night i dreamed i was trying to find some really good looking actress from Neighbours (thats an awesome show  ::D: ), Adam i can totally agree with what your saying, my dreams are always just situations similar to real life!

Glad to see some more entries NeAvO, your dreams tend to make me chuckle  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> Your lucky NeAvO! My dreams are always about boring things, last night i dreamed i was trying to find some really good looking actress from Neighbours (thats an awesome show ), Adam i can totally agree with what your saying, my dreams are always just situations similar to real life!
> 
> Glad to see some more entries NeAvO, your dreams tend to make me chuckle



Hrm my dreams are weird.  :drool:

----------


## NeAvO

Ex-girlfriend
I'm in my living room in my house and find that my ex-gf had just came over to visit. I see her and feel annoyed, I really didn't want to meet her. I get the feeling my mum planned it. I sit next to my mum, who then tells me to sit next to the girlfriend. I do. I then talk and notice that my ex has her face almost touching mine while listening. She then starts being vain and starts bragging about her looks and gets really clingy to me.

Weird dream.
This dream basically has me hanging out with the girl from Heroes (Claire). It started off with me being at school with her, she wanted to find one of her friends. So we went to the sixth form area and found this lonely boy with glasses and long black hair. In the classroom, he was on his own on the table in the middle of the room. He was making a model airplane and putting the glue in parts of the plane. He looked up at us and said nothing.

Next thing I know, we're in a small town area, the height of the buildings are about the same size as me. I then get chased by a mob of people, as I run, I look over my shoulder and see around 20 people chase me. I keep running until I get to a dead end. I then jump onto a shop (looked like a building block) and get onto the top of it. I lie down on it to hide, however this doesn't work as the mob see me. I then slide down and face them. I am very scared at this moment. Then a man jumps from behind me and starts to beat up the mob, I turn around and find another man, who resembles Hitler, and he joins in and fights the mob.

MY dream then teleports me to my garden, I am on the trampoline with the Heroes girl and my dad comes out smiling and making his crappy little jokes that only he laughs at. All of a sudden me and Claire are in hell, which is basically just sitting on my bed.

Again my dream teleports to another place, it's someones garden. I crawl under their gate while asking Claire why she doesn't mind losing her friends.
She replies "Well atleast I had friends in the first place, if they dont want to be friends then so be it."
We then go to a park and look around it, we see a massive lake in it, she tells me that she has jumped all the way across it, I tried to sound big and say something like I have jumped the width of it.

----------


## EmilySian

oooo a fantastic four dream. I had one recently,,,,

----------


## NeAvO

> oooo a fantastic four dream. I had one recently,,,,



Hey, Emily. Great to see your face in here again. Where have you been? I'll check the 4 dream you had later  :smiley: 

Ok due to my lack of sleep and getting up for work agaiiiiiin <---for Mes when she decides to spam in here  :tongue2: . So I had a few dreams but can only remember one.

Pizza time!
I went down my local fish 'n chip shop, yes very englishy haha, and I went in to collect a pizza. The guys actually recognized me, they do in real life as well. I looked at the hot strorage area where they keep orders warm and saw a pizza box. The owner took out a pizza box, opened it up and put the pizza in my hand. I asked him if I could have the box and the grease proof paper instead of take the pizza home in my hands. So he put the grease proof paper back in the box and put the pizza on top of the paper. I looked at the pizza, it had tomatoes and mushrooms sticking out, they weren't even cooked. Also I hate mushrooms and said this weren't my pizza. I looked in the warm storage place again and saw another pizza box, I asked if that was mine and the man said no. He said he'll make me another pizza and it'll take 2 and a hlaf hours to do.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Good God! Two and a half hours to make a pizza! That's foolishness... Hahaha. But not as foolish as the man actually expecting you to carry the pizza home without a box... I want a Hawaiian pizza now... mmmmm

----------


## NeAvO

> Good God! Two and a half hours to make a pizza! That's foolishness... Hahaha. But not as foolish as the man actually expecting you to carry the pizza home without a box... I want a Hawaiian pizza now... mmmmm



Yeah talk about bad service  ::o:  I once had a Hawaiian pizza on holiday, it had banana in it. Makes me sick just thinking about it.

Work with MoT
I'm at work and have just finished laying out the tables. I then look at the computer and it has a blue screen with a list of names on it. I look down the list, and I see MoT \o/.
I notice that she is no longer grounded and try to get on the computer to talk to her but I'm not allowed.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I once had a Hawaiian pizza on holiday, it had banana in it. Makes me sick just thinking about it.



Eww no bananas! Hawaiian pizzas here, as far as I've ever seen them, are just pineapples and ham! Its so yummy! The sweet pineapple and the salty ham...

----------


## NeAvO

Wow, stopped this going to page 2 *shudders*

Ok, luckily I wrote these down this morning, had a busy day.

Mum at work
I had a short dream where my mum was going to work at the same place as me, she was going to be a waitress. However, I was embarrassed at this and did not want her to work there. I kept trying to convince her that it wasn't a good choice.

Christmas shopping
My big brother asked me if I had done the Christmas shopping. I said it was August but he said that it was 24th December i.e Christmas Eve. I panicked as I had not done any shopping what so ever. I ran upstairs into my little brother's bedroom to get some money. Appaently I left my wallet in there?

Shopping part 2 --- New York
I woke up and then went back to sleep and continued on from the last dream. This time I went to New York to get some shopping. I remembered from real life a work mate of mine saying she had gone to New York and it was really cold. Suddenly in the dream, it had started to snow. I went into a shop and decided to get my mum something like bubble bath. I then went to this Native American museum which had a wild west theme to it.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Now NeAvO, i know i shouldn't spam your journal but i had a dream with you and Alex in again last night, its funny because whenever i have a dream about you it always has Alex in it also lol  ::D: 

Basically i was running across some field or meadow and you were telling me to follow your script and then i kept on running and reached this dock in which this boat came in and the captain of it was Alex, he had a sword and a hat like Jack Sparrows and he docked and said something funny, unfortunately i can't remember what he said, it was a really short dream from like my first REM period. If your in my dream again tonight i swear i'm going to crack, your invading my dreams dammit!

----------


## NeAvO

Haha weird dream  :tongue2: 

Tooth
I dreamt that somehow I got my jaw locked in position and tried to remove it however when I did it smacked my tooth and broke it in half. I was in pain and had blood. Also I was worried about how it looked. I rushed to a mirror and saw that it was bad. I felt like crying because I was depressed about it and wished it never happened.

Bank account
I'm at a cash point and I am looking at my account, I see the number 100,220 on the screen. For some reason I believe that I only have 22p in my account however my mum says I have more, so I look at the machine and find that I now have £1000.22. However in the dream the real number was over £100k.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Neenee!! Good to be back in your DJ. I hate those dreams when something happens to your appearance and you look in the mirror and you're like omgggg!! I've had teeth fall out, hair fall out.. was incredibly glad to find those were dreams. Oh man oh man. Oh and then there was the one where I was pregnant in college. Oiiii.

----------


## Adam

Okay I know you said I was not allowed to spam you DJ anymore, but had to post this for you  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What, NeeNee doesn't like spamming?  ::spam::  haha love you bud!  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Spamspamspam. Meh meh meh. Spam dun spam dun meh.

----------


## NeAvO

Adam, I am disappointed  :Sad:  That sand says "Nee", not NeeNoo, or NeeNee, just "Nee". Seriously what the hell? Also it's hard to read. Damnit Adam, you ruined it. Make another one  :tongue2: 

Meggy, thanks for the spam burger? Also good to see you back in here. Knew you couldn't resist my journal  ::D: 

Mes agaiiiiin, you try to take meh and now dun  ::o:  You no good KGB thief.  ::wink::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I've got them held hostage. I want one million pounds, or two million dollars, or some amount of euros.

Come alone. If I see you bring anyone else, I will slit Meh's and Dun's throats!!

----------


## NeAvO

> I've got them held hostage. I want one million pounds, or two million dollars, or some amount of euros.
> 
> Come alone. If I see you bring anyone else, I will slit Meh's and Dun's throats!!



Mes, Mes, Mes, look at what you've become. You're willing to kill Meh and Dun just because you know they aren't yours. For shame.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Mes, Mes, Mes, look at what you've become. You're willing to kill Meh and Dun just because you know they aren't yours. For shame.



I never said I was telling the truth! I'm just saying things to get some money out of you. Oh wait oops... shouldn't have leaked that...

Well you've been a bad father!

----------


## NeAvO

> I never said I was telling the truth! I'm just saying things to get some money out of you. Oh wait oops... shouldn't have leaked that...
> 
> Well you've been a bad father!



 ::o:  I'm a bad father!!!???! You used our little children for blackmail, you're a bad mother.

*Wonders how he is a father of words*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Meggy, thanks for the spam burger? Also good to see you back in here. Knew you couldn't resist my journal



I know! I've been a horrible friend... not coming to your journal for so long.... yeah im tired i definitely typed slong at first instead of so long.... and as for the spam (burger?)... i figured you serve people all day at work, it's about time someone serves food to you!  :tongue2: 





> I'm a bad father!!!???! You used our little children for blackmail, you're a bad mother.
> 
> *Wonders how he is a father of words*



Dang you guys have kids?? When the hell did that happen? I should start going into the chatroom again... I miss out on too much stuff...  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Oh! And where is Adam in all this spammyness?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Adam is too good for us, I think _some_ people should take an example from him! 

I haven't been in chat either, I'm an MSN addict these days, even though I use the crappy online version. Damn you all and your influence!

----------


## Jdeadevil

You should of got a gun and shot them and then you could of got the Pizza for free =D

You have to guess what I'm replying to....

----------


## Adam

> Adam, I am disappointed  That sand says "Nee", not NeeNoo, or NeeNee, just "Nee". Seriously what the hell? Also it's hard to read. Damnit Adam, you ruined it. Make another one



Sorry mate, I only had my 300mm lens and was hard to me to get far enough back so was limited to what I could write, 

hence messages for Mes, Meg, TS and Nee.

Will do you another one  ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Mes, Mes, Mes, look at what you've become. You're willing to kill Meh and Dun just because you know they aren't yours. For shame.



You would have most people believe you if it was not for this:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=6394

----------


## Adam

> Oh! And where is Adam in all this spammyness?



I am here, is this multiposting enough spam you for you yet  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

Nope not done quite yet...





> Adam is too good for us, I think _some_ people should take an example from him! 
> 
> I haven't been in chat either, I'm an MSN addict these days, even though I use the crappy online version. Damn you all and your influence!



Adam was just sleeping, you said you were busy so I went to bed  :Sad: 

And get on the proper version again missy!!! I have things to show you  :wink2:

----------


## Adam

And I'm spent!!

 ::spam:: 

 ::D:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Dude, nice journal. I'm at school right now, taking a quick peek around. Heehee. Its so crazy here. So many cool things, like cameras on my computer! Ah! I dont know, I had no where else to type stuff  :tongue2:  . *hugs*

----------


## NeAvO

> Dude, nice journal. I'm at school right now, taking a quick peek around. Heehee. Its so crazy here. So many cool things, like cameras on my computer! Ah! I dont know, I had no where else to type stuff  . *hugs*



Hey DDK *hugs back tighter and handing over a jelly filled donut* Thanks for the comment  :smiley: 

Adam, stop spamming up my DJ!  :Pissed:   :tongue2: 

Sims style make over
I had a dream where I was in a dark room that was in my house. I had a chance to change my appearance, however it was like the sims. Where the body was on this pop up thing and there were arrows by the head, body, legs ect. My nan and mum were the ones clicking on the arrows.

I'm a Klutz
I'm at work and I knock over loads of display stand. One of the stands has a vase on it. I manage to catch the vase and put it back where it was, only I wasn't that careful and left it so that almost half of the base was hanging off the edge.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Sorry mate, I only had my 300mm lens and was hard to me to get far enough back so was limited to what I could write, 
> 
> hence messages for Mes, Meg, TS and Nee.
> 
> Will do you another one



A real photographer would have crouched down to the ground and angled it in  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> And get on the proper version again missy!!! I have things to show you



Oh good God, are they pictures like you showed me?  :tongue2: 
and of course i deleted them...  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Sims style make over
> I had a dream where I was in a dark room that was in my house. I had a chance to change my appearance, however it was like the sims. Where the body was on this pop up thing and there were arrows by the head, body, legs ect. My nan and mum were the ones clicking on the arrows.



Haha, all I can picture is you being trapped in a box, like a mime, trying to get out while your nan and mum give you a makeover. And you have a scared and confused look on your face  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Uh oh Adam, what sort of pictures has meggy seen??  ::o: 

By the way, _good job_ finding that post!! What do you say to that Neenee.. do you have any similar proof??  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Because I care!!  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

> Haha, all I can picture is you being trapped in a box, like a mime, trying to get out while your nan and mum give you a makeover. And you have a scared and confused look on your face



Haha, it was so weird. I had no idea what was going on...




> By the way, _good job_ finding that post!! What do you say to that Neenee.. do you have any similar proof??



Meh, that only proves that you have been saying it for 2 years. I have been saying it all my life, since I created it!

Meggy  ::o:  what is that, it looks pretty cool!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I made it for you specially cause I forgot about your name when I was writing in the sand....  :Sad:  I hope this makes up for it a bit!!!!

----------


## NeAvO

> I made it for you specially cause I forgot about your name when I was writing in the sand....  I hope this makes up for it a bit!!!!



Yeah I know, it hurt being forgotten. Hey that's pretty cool.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Haha, it was so weird. I had no idea what was going on...
> Meh, that only proves that you have been saying it for 2 years. I have been saying it all my life, since I created it!
> 
> Meggy  what is that, it looks pretty cool!



Yes, but can you _prove_ it?  :boogie:

----------


## NeAvO

Sneaking affairs and stuff
I'm at some field with loads of cars that have been parked in rows, there must be hundreds of them, all blue or red, no other colour. I walk around and find a house where I see the family of Family Guy sitting down by a nicely layed table. They are all wearing fancy clothing. I sit down with them and well just watch them.
I then see the mother go in the kitchen with Peter, I go in the kitchen aswell. The mother hugs me but I accidentally touch her ass, she then smiles.
We then sneak out the house and try through the aisles of cars, hiding from people.

After a short time we find a car and drive off and go through a corn field, we drive past loads of dead babboon bodies, they bodies look like they were used in science projects and animal testing. After a while we get to a wooden house in the middle of the corn field. We then have our way with each other through anal...

I then feel really bad because I think I have ruined a marriage because of the affair.

Vampires
For some reason I am a vampire now, I have sword fights with other vampires and manage to slay many of them. This dream is sort of influenced by Underworld and that thread. Also they hybrid was in it aswell just snarling at me.
We then all settle our differences and go to an english lesson and listen to a teacher tell us about a book.

Transformers
This is basically about the last fight scene in the film, I'm running around the city watching the transformers fight each other. I see Megatron kill Jazz and try to help but it's too late.

----------


## NeAvO

I got up 7 hours ago however I still remember fragments form this dream!

Dv meet up in Spain
I'm in Spain for no reason what so ever. However I'm by a really grassy field. It's so green, infact too green to really be Spanish grass. The sky is blue and clear with just a few clouds. I then see Clairity and Tornado Joe, although Clairity looked slightly like Moonbeam...

I think we all decided to go sky diving however Clairity had this other style called "Flat dive" I asked her what it was and she said you get on all fours on a blanket and jump out the plane like that. I then tried it and had fun.

Later, I think DDK came up to me in a hotel. I then went outside and saw on the balcony this really cool friend I met ages on holiday. She didn't notice me though.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I got up 7 hours ago however I still remember fragments form this dream!
> 
> Dv meet up in Spain
> I'm in Spain for no reason what so ever. However I'm by a really grassy field. It's so green, infact too green to really be Spanish grass. The sky is blue and clear with just a few clouds. I then see Clairity and Tornado Joe, although Clairity looked slightly like Moonbeam....



HMMMPH!  Maybe that was me! ::?:   (Spanish grass isn't very green? :Uhm: )

----------


## NeAvO

> HMMMPH! Maybe that was me! (Spanish grass isn't very green?)



Hrm, I'm not sure, I'm pretty sure I called her/you? Clairity. Well it looked like you, so in a way you made an appearence  ::banana:: 

I alway thought Spanish grass was more yellow and dry because of the heat.

----------


## Moonbeam

:smiley:  OK I'm glad I was sort-of there.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hahaha nice DV dream... why does that actually sound like it would be a Clairity technique eh?  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

> Hahaha nice DV dream... why does that actually sound like it would be a Clairity technique eh?



Hahaha, that Clairity and her crazy ideas.

Buckingham Palce...the final frountier
I'm in London and I am walking around the outside of Buckingham Palace, it's a cloudy and dark day. I noticed that the whole place is crumbling. I'm then on the roof just walking, suddenly I remember a news story from ages ago about how Buckingham Palace is falling apart and would need repairs. I then thought "More taxes for the government to get money out of us".

Next thing I know I'm in space, on a space shuttle. I have the astronaut's uniform on and do the space walk on the side of the shuttle. I feel cold however weightless. Also there are loads of stars around me. I then drop something and watch it fall down into space. I feel like I should grab it, I think to myself, "If I can grab that, then I will survive". I then find a fire exstinguasure (SP?) and ride it, using the steamy stuff to control where I am going.

Work and Dv
My work life and Dv life seemed to have combined in this dream because I am at work in the resteraunt however I see one of my friends there. I ask him what he's doing here and just mess around. Then I go on Dv and look for him on the user list. We both go in chat and talk and meet other Dv members in there.

Meanwhile on of the forums "Extend Discussion" I think has been renamed by Burns to "Burns I'm Busy" because she wanted to change something.

----------


## Adam

lol @ changing the name because she wanted to change something, much like sorting out the smilie faces  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> dont give up your life for an assassin legolas vampire. its not worth it



 ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> lol @ changing the name because she wanted to change something, much like sorting out the smilie faces



Yeah, we all know that Burns is drugged with power now  ::wink:: 

/me pats Burns on the back




> 



Hahaha thanks  :tongue2: 

Ok I'm starting to think I work too much now, I had another work related dream. However today I worked from 7am to 3pm plus I'm tired as hell. I need a nap  :Sad: 

Work related dream
At first I'm out in the resteraunt area, it's Sunday lunch however instead of having a massive buffet and nice vegetable with roasted meat, we have the layout for a conference, basically weird steamed vegetable, turkey frakusay (SP?). Either way it didn't look too nice.

I then went out into the kitchen and started to prep up for breakfast the following day. I put cinnamon swirls, danish cakes and coisants into the tray and cling filmed them. I then grabbed a danish roll and took a bite. Just then I noticed I'm in a kitchen full of people, so I tried to chew the roll with little movement of my mouth and I hid my face from people, facing the corner so that they can't see me eat.

Then all the waiters/waitresses leave except the manager, I then ask her if I can go too and she says yes and thanks me for today. I tell her no problem and then reach for my back pocket and take out my swiping in/out card. I notice that it seems to have melted and bent really bad. I get annoyed because I can't swipe out with it.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Interesting dream, but gee, having a dreaml ike that would put me out of wanting to work... Cards not letting you leave work, O.o not cool at all.

----------


## NeAvO

> Interesting dream, but gee, having a dreaml ike that would put me out of wanting to work... Cards not letting you leave work, O.o not cool at all.



Haha yeah, I stayed an hour extra today. Maybe that's my brains way of saying "leave work on time you fool!"

Nice to see you back in here Miss Bulbs.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Yeah, we all know that Burns is drugged with power now



is there a hidden meaning to that... and i should know what you mean? because i feel like i know, but i dont know if what im thinking is correct...

----------


## NeAvO

Haha, no I'm just kidding about Burns...or am I? DUN DUN DUN

Day off work, massive lie in and great dreams  ::D: 

Lucid Task!!!

I have done the lucid task after over a month long dry spell. My dream started out with me being in the middle of a forest, it was very dark and there was no stars. I heard the sound of bombs in the background. Suddenly looking out into the forest, I saw a cloaked man with a hood on. He started running towards me as if he was going to attack me. I then realised I was dreaming and punched him. I started to completely annialate him. He then jumped into a tree. I went to the tree and phased my arms through it trying to grab him but he had disappeared, the tree then stuck to my arms like glue, when I tried to pull my arms out the the tree. The exterior of the tree would stretch and follow my arms. I then leaned backwards using my weight to free me arms. I then made myself really strong and pulled the tree out of the ground and I spun around and threw it into the air releaing my arms. I then set fire to the tree just because I was annoyed. I then had the lucid task come into my head, I reached into my pocket and pulled out a pack of cards and grabbed the ace of spades from the top!!!

I then tried to remember the advanced task but thought it was summon an animal, so I summoned a dog made from glass. Then I woke up, I got excited because I just did the lucid task  ::D: 

Frozen family
This was a weird and funny dream, somehow my family and a few friends ended up getting cryogenically frozen. When we came out of the tube things, we all looked around and were scared. We blamed one of my friends and shouted at him. Then a small woman came in, she had her face covered. She said that we had been frozen. I recognized her body shape. She then showed us her face, it was my manager from work, only she had grey hair and wrinkles. She then said to her self "I look like my mum".

We then left the cryogenic lab and looked around, apparently the place was made into a museum about us and our lives, as across the walls were pictures and dolls of us showing our life stories. We had become famous.
"I then made a comment about us being frozen for one and a half thousand years."

When we left the museum/lab, we appareared to have been in a massive shopping centre and had passers-bye just stare at us. I said to one of my friends "it's not everyday you get Japanese people take pictures of you." We then had a look around the shopping centre. It had pillars of white stone going up high and a balcony full of amazing looking flowers. There was a small cinema screen with loads of chairs. Where people all sat right at the back, I thought to myself that it was stupid and they should go into the middle as it would have a better view.

I then wanted to see what a future KFC would be like so I went to the fast food area and went to KFC, I looked at the menu which is usually against the wall above the servers head. There was pink donuts called "shat on"...and chocolate covered sausages. I asked where the burgers were and no one knew what they were. However the last person pointed at another shop and told me to go there. I went down the shopping centre's food court and found a shop which had 2 staues of hippies eating burgers and kebabs. I ordered a burger and they said it was a certain amount of money, I realised I had no money but they said they would accept Youtube points.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Congrats on the LD and doing the task buddy!! I need to have an LD... Oh, that reminds me! Another post for my DJ, lol. 

And that second dream of yours... what a riot! lol. you were frozen for over a thousand years!!! And you do know that KFC doesn't have burgers right... it's Kentucky Fried Chicken... not Burger King... and YOUTUBE POINTS! Lol that's just brilliant! Hahaha

----------


## NeAvO

I know, it was such a wackey dream. I know about KFC you know  :tongue2:  just 3 words: Zinger Tower Burgers, got that? Zinger Tower Burgers  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

Congrats on the task! I have decided I am going to do it tonight  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Oooh weird dreams, one strange one and one dream that made me depressed  ::cry:: 

Lawyers from hell
Small fragments, I'm the "observer" of the dream and I am currently in a dark office that was very small however throughout the dream it seemed to get bigger and bigger. There was one man there "the lawyer" he was wearing a blue shirt and black trousers and dressed all smart. Then there was a man there sitting in front of the lawyer's desk. The lawyer then threatens the man and gets a bucket of human parts and throws them on the floor by the man's feet.

My brother
I'm in the London underground with my family, we are rushing for the train. My little brother and I are falling behind. As we start to get on the train, my little brother misses his step. I know that he is going to slip however my reactions were so much slower then normal that I couldn't do anything. My little brother fell and landed on the metal track. I heard a loud crackling sound and saw the sparks of electricity hit my little brother. I then heard screams and my dad shouted "No".

Such a sad dream.

----------


## Adam

Oh no thats a horrid dream  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Oh, Neavo! That really was a horrible dream!!  :Sad:  And the bucket full of body parts with your first dream, that was rather nasty! I've never heard of Zinger Tower Burgers... I'll have to keep that in mind if I ever visit Englad.

----------


## NeAvO

I know, very sad. I had no idea what happened...why I had a dream like this.

Oh God Zinger Tower Meals are the best.

Chicken burger with hashbrown, salsa sauce, mayo and salad. To die for :dream:

Talking to an attractive girl.
There was this really beautiful girl in my dream last night. She was part English with a bit of latino. She was very tanned and had nice brown eyes. She was wearing a red top and black trousers. We were sitting at a table and just chatted.

----------


## Adam

She sounds hot, send her to my dreams when you are done :p

I can't believe Meghan has not heard of Zinger Tower Burgers...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I haven't heard of them either.

Wait what am I doing here... *runs for her life*

----------


## Adam

I will introduce you to them when I kidnap you and bring you back here in my suitcase hehe

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Mummy don't leave me again. Am I a bad child? Why must you abandon me so much?  :Sad: 

That chicken with the salsa burger thing does sound good, Neavo! Must try one!

----------


## Adam

And how could I forget you... This better?  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Adam, it's NeAvO with the awekward capitols, get it right next time before deciding to be nice  :tongue2: 

Mes, what are you doing here? Get out. You're not wanted  ::wink:: 

Meggy, no one loves you get out too  ::?: 

Woo go me and my anger. *Feels so mean now*  :Sad: 

Transformers
I had a dream about the transformers movie, at first I was watching it in the cinema, however it reminded me of a pirate copy because the picture had bad quality and was very small. Infact the actual picture was just in the corner of the screen leaving the rest of the screen black. Also the writing was going on the curtains too. Alot of people turned around to look over their shoulders and complain to the people at the projector.

Later on in the dream, I forgot I was in the cinema and actually went into the film. I was on Air Force One (that the President's plane? it was the one in the film, what ever it's name is...) I was with a work mate and we were walking about. I got off the lift and saw the little radio, in the dream I could remember my real life memory of watching the film and knowing that it's actually a decepticon. I turned around and watched it but my dreamself didn't put my memory and the radio together so I just assumed it was a radio. While I walked off, I then became an observer in the dream and saw the radio transform and go down the lift.

So I'm walking down this hall way and get to the area with all the passengers, I see 2 guys that are flight attendants, they are both smoking cannabis. It worries me that they are because we are in the air.

Next thing I know, I'm in the dessert and I am watching one of the soldiers try to avoid being stabbed by the scorpion transformer. After a few minutes I start to shoot at it, later when it has disappeared I grab it's tail.

Tescos
I'm at Tescos and I buy a sandwich  ::D:

----------


## mark

Firstly the fat cat with the beer and TV remote...f*ing mint mate lol

Transformers is such a class film wish I could dream about it lol would be class!

Shame about that dream about your brother I dont like those dreams I once had one about my mum I found her all cut up on top of the wardrobe in her bed room  ::?:  was not nice

----------


## Adam

> Tescos
> I'm at Tescos and I buy a sandwich



haha  ::bowdown::

----------


## NeAvO

> Firstly the fat cat with the beer and TV remote...f*ing mint mate lol
> 
> Transformers is such a class film wish I could dream about it lol would be class!
> 
> Shame about that dream about your brother I dont like those dreams I once had one about my mum I found her all cut up on top of the wardrobe in her bed room  was not nice



Thanks mark  :smiley:  Yeah I had quite a trend of fat animal avies but I have stuck with this guy for quite a while now. Transformers is a great film and that was one fun dream. Yeah my brother dream was horrible, I panicked.

Btw, the Sylar avie is great! *major Heroes fan*





> haha



Quote my name with those out of order capitolization letters and I will kill you, however you bowed at me having a tesco's sandwich so I won't. I actually had a Tesco's breakfast sandwich that day at it was the best sandwich that I have had in a while.

I had a dream this morning but I have forgotton it  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> And how could I forget you... This better?



I don't know what's going on here, but that would scare the heck out of me Nnee.  It looks like your next on some serial killer's list or something. ::shock::  Or maybe being framed for a murder (unless you actually did it.... :Eek: )

----------


## NeAvO

> I don't know what's going on here, but that would scare the heck out of me Nnee. It looks like your next on some serial killer's list or something. Or maybe being framed for a murder (unless you actually did it....)



It is incredibly creepy  :Eek:  All I thought of when I first saw it was how it was spelt wrong. I see your point, maybe I'm on his murder list  ::o: 

Quest
I'm in a medieval castle/cathedral and some guy dressed in medieval clothing comes up to me and says something along the lines of "You are needed to unbalance light and dark". I look at him and some how manage to work out that he infact means I need to save the world with the forces of light.

I then go into the basement and look around. It's quite dark and full of pillars. I see this square hole in the wall with a bright yellow light coming from it. I look around and can't find anything of interest. Then a man in silver chainmail and 2 guards come in, they look around. I then hide behind a pillar and see a switch. I ran over to it and part of the wall lifted up and lead into another room. I went in, there was what looked like prision cell walls around. They led though a path to a chest. I walk around the path to get to the chest but loads of soldiers arrive in. They come after me, I have no where to go so I then cast a spell to make myself invisible, I then smack the people with my sword, but everytime I do I make myself visible again. So I start a pattern where I go invisible, smack with sword and then visible all over again. I also did this healing spell too.

Linguine
I'm at work and I have a linguine with me and I am taking it to someone's table, however as I walk the sauce is getting absorbed by the bread. Then some of the pasta started to disappear from the plate. I then started to panic because the meal was continuously disappearing and it didn't look nice to eat either. I then saw one of the chefs sitting down drinking, I quickly went to him to get help but he started talking before I had a chance to say anything. After a while the rest of the waiters came and sat down, apparently no one was doing their job because they were all sat down by the table. After a while the chef saw that my linguine was wrong and picked up the bread saying "the thing with linguine is that you don't pick it up with your hands". He then put the pasta into it's position and he manages to find some of the missing pasta in the bread. He then makes it look nice again.

I now have to go and find the table, so I go around section 3 (which looks alot bigger and different). I don't even know which table I'm going to so I walk around and ask if anyone ordered linguine, I then see one of the waiters and he says it's table 31? So I go to the table and plant it down, they say it's a meal for 2 as they are sharing. They then ask if the Tv (which appeared in the room) had Sky Sports. I said "It might do". They then all laugh because I wasn't sure.

Someone that I asked from before when I asked about the linguine came up to me and laughed because when I asked if she had a linguine, she said that there was 5 people on her table not 1. She was an old lady, so I just thought she had a stupid sense of humour.

----------


## NeAvO

Work and friends
Believe it or not I had another work related dream  ::o: 

Ok, so I'm at the resteraunt and I'm just looking around making sure everyone is ok with their meals. Next thing I know my friend and his girlfriend come in. They get seated. I go over to them and start talking and everything. Then some more of my friends come in and sit with them. I get a little disappointed that I'm working while they are having fun however I'm happy because they're there.

I go back to the other waiters/waitress' and they ask me if I know the girl, I say yes, I'm good friends with her. I know that they fancy her but I say that she's one of my friend's girlfriend. They get disappointed. I then see my friends leave and I say goodbye.

My brother has found something  ::o: 
My brother's in my room and he has found something in there. He gets angry and I wish that he never found it. He thinks that I stole it off him. My mum then comes in and shouts at me. I get really upset.

----------


## NeAvO

Evil boarding school
Apparently me and my friends have been moved to a boarding school, it is situated on a small island in the middle of the river Thames, sort of like Alcatraz. We go into the main hall and look around, every kid is like a rough pikey. Infact, I think one of my friends said it was one of the roughest schools there is. We go out the main doors to look around the school, as soon as we step outside, hundreds of kids are surrounding us, some of them are on the floor and some of them are on massive storage crates. They throw pencils and rulers, the stuff being thrown blocks out the sun, like in the film 300 with the arrows. We all run back inside the school, while being chased.

I find my way inside the toilets, where another boy wearing a shirt and blue sweater vest is, he gets out this sharp piece of metal, like a rachet and starts trying to stab me with it. I grab a towel and, in an Idianna Jones style, whip it around the tool and swing it back into my hand. I look at the boy and he looks at me as we are both impressed on how that happened. He then gets out a small knife and tries to get me with it. I try to parry his jabs but he slices my right hand twice, I then manage to grab the blade and as I get a grip on it, he pulls it back slicing my hands on both sides again. My hand is in real pain, I can actually feel it. I look at my hand and see where it was sliced however no blood pours out.

I then run out the room and find the rest of my friends, we are in a room and know the people are coming, so we get a step ladder and try to sneak inbetween the boards in the roof, like on Jurassic Park. I even say to my friends "Don't do a Jurassic Park, thinking of when the girl almost falls out of the ceiling".

Work, vet's Blackpool, Birchigton
I'm at my managers house except now he is a vet. He is treating random animals, from cats to goats. I see another one of my colleauges however she is smiling but doesn't give off a happy vibe. I then go, in a patronising way, "aww what's wrong" and then tap her nose. She says nothing is wrong, I pick her up and swing her about to make her feel happy.

Then I'm in birchington by the beach with some friends and we are just playing on the beach, we then get chased and run onto a bus. For some reason my friend throws a football or "soccer ball" out the bus window, it lands near someone that looks like a trannie.

After the bus stops, my friends asks us if we can go and find his ball. I think that's ok because we was only on the bus for a little while, we could walk back to where it landed however when we get off the bus and go back, we end up going along a beach which looks nothing like where we were. I see the blackpool tower and go up it to get a look around. I then go down and find loads of attractions and shops ect. We continue our way following the road and find a tunnel. After going through it we find an old building like a wild west style saloon. We go inside and hear people coming, we hide again because we think we are being chased by them. I go outside and find a friend from work. I tell him we are looking for a ball and he says he has it. I tell him that it's ours and he asks me not to tell my friends that he took it. I say ok and give the ball back to my friends.

----------


## NeAvO

Weird dream

Due to having 4 hours 45 mins sleep last night because I finished work late and got up early for work I have small fragements. It was a weird dream last night.

I'm almost certain it involved a great friend of mine  ::D: 

Also a friend that I know was found in the resteraunt that I work at, however he was murdered and shoved under a pile of umbrellas. Later on, one of my managers tells me she is going to do an autopsy. She tells me that I don't have to look if I don't want to. I turned around to face away, and I felt sick. Although I had turned away from the autopsy, I knew what was happening. When I heard a cracking sound, a part of me knew that my manager was opening up the ribs. I could see it in my head exactly what was happening.

----------


## NeAvO

Friend
I was talking to my friend, we spoke alot and really had a great conversation.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

What are these... "friends"... you speak of??

Neenee bo beenee!  ::D:

----------


## PatienceMarie

I am busting a cap in your Journal FOO!

 ::D: 

 ::sniper::  ::hijack:: 

wooo

-patience

pee.ess. muh fellow gangsta homie  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Straight up gangSTAR  :tongue2: 

Wow, it's funny but I was just about to reply in this and see that you just did. Sup homie?  ::D: 

Hostel
I'm in a weird dark room, sort of like a town hall. There's some people in there, I make my way over to a crowd and see 3 people, 2 men and a woman. The woman makes her way into the crowd that I'm in. Next thing I know she shouts at me and the others and tells us to get in the corner of the room. We are being held hostage and they tell the police, which are now waiting outside, that they will kill one of us each hour. They end up doing just that. People get stabbed with big machetties sp?

I decide to make a run for it and jump through a window and land in a forest, I start to run trying to find someone to get for help. I look over my shoulder and see the woman chasing me and rapidly catching up to me. She then throws something at my legs and makes me fall over. She then takes me back to the room and I get stabbed repetively by all 3 of them and it hurts badly.

Later, me and another guy end up getting taken to their house and play football/soccer with them and plan our escape. I make a run for it and run into a street where I see a policeman, he shoots the 3 of them. However now policeman from across the street start to get out knives and come towards me and the policeman that killed the 3 hostage takers, her starts to shoot the crazy police.

----------


## NeAvO

Stolen Book
For some reason, I have a diving board in my back garden, yet no pool. Also I have this amazing book, possibly magical. However my neighbours steal it. Throughout the dream, my family and I are trying to get it back. This dream is sort of like a tit for tat dream, it reminds me of a comedy film where we are constantely playing tricks on one and another.

----------


## NeAvO

Different reality
I dreamt I was in a car accident and I got out the car, the other people got in the car. Two men came rushing by and asked if we were ok, I said I was fine and asked the other people that were with me if they were ok. However they didn't answer me. The two people, that looked quite dodgy, spoke to me and the group of people that I was with. After a while I noticed the people couldn't see me either. I worked out that I was in another reality or something. Sort of like in silent hill, when she is in the same area however her husband and her can't see or hear each other, only feel their presence.

SP
I had SP last night!!! It was cool, first time I ever felt it however it wore off after 10 seconds so I couldn't try a WILD.

Lucid with Laptop
I knew I was dreaming and was just looking around on my laptop, I noticed how slow it took for the start button to work when I clicked on it

----------


## NeAvO

Trannie op
I dreamt one of my friends was having a sex change, he was pre-op but had taken some hormone tablets or something. I felt really uncomfortable around him, he started wearing lipstick and made his face look paler. Eitherway he looked like a guy in drag. My friends and I went out with my sex change friend, I sat next to him and got really uncomfortable, to the moment that I couldn't look at him in the eyes.

At the end of my dream another on of my friends decided to have the "change", which completely freaked me out.

----------


## NeAvO

Work night
I'm at work, doing a dinner shift. For some reason my mum is there and she's working too. Apparently there is only one table booked in for the whole shift, a table for 4. I get told by my mum that if we don't get anymore tables in I may go home because there are 2 other people there that can take care of things.

I count down the time and notice that there are no other tables coming in, however within minutes the whole resteraunt gets full by random people hat have just walked in. It looks like I have to stay.

Flying around a house
I'm standing on the edge of a cliff and realise I'm dreaming, I look around and see that there are a few houses on the edge of the cliff. The place looks quite deserted. I fly around the area just looking, my mind is very clear. I realise things go blurry and rub my hands, I am constantly fighting the blurryness because everytime I stop rubbing, I get blurry. After a while I just give up and end up waking.

Future King
I'm in my garden and I am old that a medieval man is dying and has no heir, so a fighting competition is going to happen, where contestants fight to the death until one person is crowned king or queen.

I manage to kill several people, via swinging a sword at their necks and chopping off their heads, however I soon have to fight a weird lizard lady. She jumps on my back and starts scratching me. I swing a sword at her neck, however it feels like punching water and seems to have no effect on her.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Cool last dream, nothing like several decapitations to cap off the night. I hope that lizard lady scratched you up good, she's my dream delegate of ill will.  :wink2:

----------


## bro

Mmm, neck slicing dreams, my favorite. You've got an active imagination NeAvo, good stuff.

----------


## NeAvO

> Cool last dream, nothing like several decapitations to cap off the night. I hope that lizard lady scratched you up good, she's my dream delegate of ill will.



Wow a Vexy poo sighting  :tongue2:  *forgot all about that name*  :tongue2:  Funny, you did mention coming to get me in my dreams! The Kitten has turned into a lizard  ::o: 





> Mmm, neck slicing dreams, my favorite. You've got an active imagination NeAvo, good stuff.



Thanks bro, haven't seen you in a while. Welcome back to the forum! If you were even gone?

Invasion of the body snatchers
This dream is pretty much exactly like the 70's? film "Invasion of the body snatchers". I think it was influenced from me watching a trailer on "The Invasion". It starts of with a clip from the trailer with Nicole Kidman walking down a street. Then It shoots of to me in first person. I am walking down the street and I notice that most people have been turned/cloned/what ever? I then here a narration say, "You have to act completely emotionless". I then thought to myself hrm, every teenager must be able to get away with that easily.

So I walk down the street and pretend that I am an emotionless pod person. I then go through a small town square and see people commit suicide to get away from the pod people by jumping off big buildings. I slowly make my way through an alley way and hide inside a house and make my way onto the roof. It has like a garden on it with a small metal railing. The railing forms a square and there is a girl hiding in it. She tells me that it is her spot and for me to go away.

I then get spotted by a pod person from the ground, I realise that I have to go, so I jump off the roof and manage to land a couple of floors down. The fall would've killed me in real life. I just shrug it off and run.

Harry Potter Groups
I'm at Hogwarts and I am in the gryffindor common room, I go out of the painting. On my way out, I ask a younger student what the password is because I don't remember what it is and I need to get back in and he tells me that he isn't going to tell me. I get annoyed and walk away to find one of my friends, he is in ravenclaw and has a silver tie and jumper.

He tells me that I can't go into his common room because I'm not in his group.

Dude, where's my car?
I had to go into town to get something for my mum. I then get lost, after a while I work out where I am because I recognize a post office that was next to the car park. I spend ages going through the car park looking for where I parked. I can't find my car. I continue running around and looking however I can't see my car.

I then run into a different car park and look. I get worried that my car might have gotten stolen. I keep running, looking every where. I can't seem to concentrate.

Until I find my mum and my nan, I tell them about what has happened and they say I didn't take my car to get into town. Apparently it's still at my house.

----------


## NeAvO

Random aliens
I had a weird dream last night, something like aliens running down the street. My friends were just standing by a lamp post talking. Nothing too special really.

----------


## NeAvO

Party at mine
A bunch of friends are at my house (which is nothing like my real house) and we are having a party. It seems to be a sunny day, BBQ outside. However we are all inside. Apparently there are people in my garden trying to get inside the house! We all hide by slouching on the chairs. I look out the patio doors and see a little toddler however still feel that I must hide from him.

Later on I go to a police training thing, sort of like Police Academy (film).

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha! That's a really interesting party-crasher you have there NeAvO!

----------


## mark

ha ha nice one mate...sounds a little freaky your friend just standing there in the alien dream.

Oh and the party is mint sounds funny that the toddler was a reject from the party ha ha

----------


## NeAvO

> Haha! That's a really interesting party-crasher you have there NeAvO!



Thanks Miss bulbs, pleasure as always ect...




> ha ha nice one mate...sounds a little freaky your friend just standing there in the alien dream.
> 
> Oh and the party is mint sounds funny that the toddler was a reject from the party ha ha



Thanks mark, good to see you in here again...

Trust me that party wasn't appropriate for a toddler  :tongue2: 

Brick faced dog
I was at a weird zoo, an old friend and I were sitting on a small wall next to a sea lion enclosure. We were just chatting and catching up on old times, after a little silence I noticed an ugly dog in a cage opposite us. I looked at it and laughed. The dog looked like it had a face of bricks and looked very miserable.

I tell my friend and she looks at it too and laughs her head off. We sit there just laughing at the dog. I then get my mobile out and record a video of the miserable mutt.

Had quite a few dreams but have forgotten them now... ::?:

----------


## Adam

I miss my NeeNoo dreams  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

Yeah, people seemed to have stopped dreaming about me  :Sad:  It's like I've been used  :Sad: 

MSN Convo
I'm on MSN talking to a friend of mine and she seems a little occupied with work and stuff and can't really talk to me. She ends up making me talk to a friend of hers.

I wonder if I should really talk to her friend because I have no idea who she is.

----------


## NeAvO

The Fog
Pretty much based on the remake of the film "the fog". Where I was on a small but erie sp? Island and it's night time. I look around and see a bit of fog by a church. The church is about 200 feet away. When I look into the fog, it's like my vision has magnified because I seem to have zoomed in. I see the green shadows of people, dressed in top hats and long waistcoats and corsets ect.

One of the men seems to be facing my direction, he is holding a walking stick/cane. The people in the fog walk closer to me but don't leave the fog.

I turn around and run, after a while I get to a weird bog-forrest place where I see some tribe people. Dog the Bounty hunter is there with his wife for some reason. He talks to me and comes off as a really nice man. He, his wife and the rest of the tribe have paint on their faces and weird spikes in their heads like some tribes on Tv have.

The spikes are where abouts their hair should be, infact Dog even told me that the hair is shaved off and the spikes are put on the heads. You can have the spikes in different styles. Once you get spikes, you apparently become an adult.

----------


## The Cusp

Dog seems nice as long as you're not the one he's after.

----------


## NeAvO

> Dog seems nice as long as you're not the one he's after.



I know, he is a really nice man. He's even nice if he's after you.

----------


## NeAvO

[u]Old Friend]/u]
I was at some weird birthday party. Sort of like a Christmas party too. I was just looking around and I had a drink in my hand. I then saw one of my mum's friends, it was her birthday, walk out of a door with one of the chefs that I used to work with. She showed brought him to me and we shook hands and hugged. We just caught up on old times, it was all good.

Weird night-time dream
I'm at a friend's neighbourhood at night. I'm walking down the road and I see a boxer dog, it looked ugly but in a cute way, like the dog off Men In Black. I then saw my dad. I was wondering why he was walking around outside at such a late time. We then go into m friend's house, he however isn't there. We go upstairs and find the kitchen. My dad get's out 2 cups and makes himself some weird type of drink. I think it's tea however he dips a weird yellow rubbery tea bag into the drink.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey there.
I see you're dreaming alot about drinks. Getting spiking withdrawls or something? And... is that particular skill inherited, sounds kind of suspicious what your dad was doing to that drink.  :tongue2: 

And don't call me vexipoo., Neeneekins.

----------


## Adam

> Hey there.
> I see you're dreaming alot about drinks. Getting spiking withdrawls or something?



I think it is more to do with a certain special birthday very close  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> Hey there.
> I see you're dreaming alot about drinks. Getting spiking withdrawls or something? And... is that particular skill inherited, sounds kind of suspicious what your dad was doing to that drink. 
> 
> And don't call me vexipoo., Neeneekins.



VexyPoo!!!!! Yes, I have been having withdrawels from not being able to spike your drink  :Sad: 

*spikes Vex's drink*




> I think it is more to do with a certain special birthday very close



Indeed, one week to go.

Dolphins
I'm in a big city sort of familiar, reminds me of Rochester. Also it reminds me of Grand theft auto with Liberty City, the first one on ps2. I'm by a massive river and just walking around looking at the boats sailing up and down. I then go in a boat and sail around the city a little bit.

Soon I'm back along the bank of the river and I see a few dolphins swim by. They are going incredibly fast and diving in and out of the water, I think there are whales with them too. They just seem to be having fun and attention seeking. People start to watch them.

I jump in the water and swim to the otherside, the dolphins swim with me. I then swim back to the original side and get out of the river, the dolphins follow me and poke their heads out of the water and open their mouths. For a short while I think they were trying to eat me but then I just think they were mucking around.

----------


## NeAvO

I had a lucid about a farm or something, dunno details are a bit sketchy...

Farm
I knew I was dreaming but had little control, as if I was looking at the dream world through a Dc's eyes. My body? was being questioned about living on a farm ect. Bit naff to be honest.

----------


## NeAvO

Work related party
I'm at a party at work. It starts with me in the actual resteraunt and then one girl that I work with says "hi" ect and next thing I know there is a staff party. I'm in a jacuzzi with 3 other girls from my work, I look around and see people have fun.

Next thing I know 2 of the girls leave the jacuzzi and me and the remaining one talk and get on. We just have fun.

----------


## raklet

> My body? was being questioned about living on a farm ect. Bit naff to be honest.




Hey!  Easy on the farm comments!  I'm a farmer.   ::?: 

 j/k (not about being a farmer though).  Happy dreaming.

----------


## Burned up

> Work related party
> I'm at a party at work. It starts with me in the actual resteraunt and then one girl that I work with says "hi" ect and next thing I know there is a staff party. I'm in a jacuzzi with 3 other girls from my work, I look around and see people have fun.
> 
> Next thing I know 2 of the girls leave the jacuzzi and me and the remaining one talk and get on. We just have fun.



Never happens to me like that  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Moonbeam

What's "naff?"

----------


## NeAvO

> Hey! Easy on the farm comments! I'm a farmer. 
> 
> j/k (not about being a farmer though). Happy dreaming.



HAha, I didn't say anything bad about farmers, I meant it was a boring dream  :tongue2: 





> Never happens to me like that



Yeah, it was a bit weird being in that situation with people I work with.





> What's "naff?"



I love how you come into my dreamjournal and comment on the slang  :tongue2:  It means not that good, bit boring, rubbish dream ect.

----------


## NeAvO

Resident Evil
I'm watching a film with my nan, it's resident evil exstinction. Later on in the dream, I am actually in the film. I'm with Alice? We are fighting the zombies in the middle of a desert, they keep coming from all over. We are surrounded by them as they have circled us. Everytime we kill one it's body lands on a pile, sort of like a cartoon, where the body bounces over onto a pile.

I see Alice get swarmed by them, they dog pile her to the ground all attacking her. I then realise that I have to run away or else I will die too. I then jump into a helicopter and someone flies me away.

Next thing I know, the dream is now where Alice is and it shows a whole load of legless zombies crawl away revealing her body, she is completely safe and has no cuts except for the fact that her legs have been ripped off. She says it's because of her infection that she is alive.

----------


## raklet

> Resident Evil
> kill.....zombies.....legs have been ripped off.



Sounds like fun!  ::D:   I've never had zombie killing dreams.  Why does everyone else get to have all the fun?  ::?:

----------


## NeAvO

> Sounds like fun!  I've never had zombie killing dreams. Why does everyone else get to have all the fun?



Haha, I always get zombies or aliens in my dreams. I believe I have a problem  :tongue2: 

Chavs near my car
I'm walking outside of Morrison's, and making my way to my car until I see a big group of people standing around next to it. They watch me as I walk towards my car. I see on of the doors is open, I quickly rush over to it and shut the door. I then go to my side and open the door, the lock is down however my door still opens. I work out that is how people got into my car because the lock didn't work. I quickly get into my car and check to see if anything was missing. Luckily everything is where it should be. My friend gets in the passanger side and has an awkward grin on his face where he is nervous but has to smile. The gang of people then come over and start giving me abuse. The leader starts shouting and says it's his car and for me to get out. I quickly start the engine and drive away.

I'm later at my work and rush in, my friend has disappeared, most likely at his house. I rush in and my colleagues rush over to me and ask if I'm ok. I say I am and tell them what happened. The leader of the gang comes in and start coming over to me, however my manager walks over to him and starts talking to him in a really serious and stern voice. She calls him a "tosser" and puts him into the closet. I think then he turns into a werewolf.

Brothers bully
I'm at the shops near my road and I just leave the fish n chip shop. I look down the road and see my little brother being bullied. One of the little kids see's me and starts shouting at me. I start running after them and they start to cycle away ( they are on bikes ). I then after one and kick his bike making him fall over. I grab him by his shirt and start shouting at him saying stuff like I will kill him and his mum ect if he keeps bullying my brother.

I really told that 10 year old...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.o NeAvO knows how to set a kid in his place...Dang, if I were that kid I'm sure I'd have been crying, but he deserved it, bullying others and all.

----------


## NeAvO

> O.o NeAvO knows how to set a kid in his place...Dang, if I were that kid I'm sure I'd have been crying, but he deserved it, bullying others and all.



Lol yeah. That dream seemed to bring out a wild and scary side to me :O I'm frightened.

Casino Royale
I'm in Las Vegas, I'm with my older brother. I go to a fruit machine with loads of coins and put money in. Each time I put a coin in, a few more drop out. I end up gaining like &#163;7, which then goes up to &#163;8 then &#163;9.

I keep putting coins in, I then realise that it is 21 to gamble here and I'm 18. I then ask a security guard where the 18 year old areas are and make my way to the slot machines.

I put money in them and get only a few coins out. I feel conscious about going to other machines incase some one wins a jackpot on the one I'm on. Or if a bunch of lurkers come and take my money.

Walking around
I'm walking around outside being chased by some government agency. I'm with Elle from Heroes. She is saving my life.

Me!!!
I'm on Dv and see a post about which Dv member has made the most impact or is the nicest.

A bunch of names come up, there's Alex D, Burns, Ophelia Blue and NeAvO. We all get good reviews ect from the newbies. Alex D is commented on being nice and I'm a newb says this about me "He's like a drug and is why I am addicted to Dv."

This makes me feel a bit uncomfortable.

----------


## Oneironaught

> A bunch of names come up, there's Alex D, Burns, Ophelia Blue and NeAvO. We all get good reviews ect from the newbies. Alex D is commented on being nice and I'm a newb says this about me "He's like a drug and is why I am addicted to Dv."
> 
> This makes me feel a bit uncomfortable.



But that part really happened.

----------


## NeAvO

> But that part really happened.



Lol take the NeAvO and you'll be fine  :tongue2: 

Dancing show
I'm on a reality Tv contest like show. Sort of like strictly come dancing. I'm paired with a brunette woman and we dance on stage in front of an audience, some judges and a Tv crew. After we finish, we go to the side. I walk up some stairs and become like a spy where I watch what my partner does and listen to her talk to someone else. She mentions something about letting her get her husband pregnant so that she can have a baby.

I also became lucid at this point, I looked around and thought the setting was cool, the Tv studio was amazing, very realistic. I then get spotted by someone and decide to play the spy role and let myself get chases. I run up a flight of stairs and open a door at the top and find out I'm on the roof. It's very dark outside, stars are shining and black clouds are dancing about. I then turn around to see who is chasing me and I find a 5 foot 4 blonde woman, just a little older then me. Very attractive. We start to kiss and then everything goes black and I wake up.

----------


## bro

It's a shame we all wake when the fun begins... :tongue2:  :Sad:  Hehe..what's this about "Getting her husband pregnant"..what does that involve? ::shock:: . 

Did you win the show? I'm sure you did. ::D: 

It's impressive that your able to recall such good detail from the rooftop scene..perhaps lucidity allows us to recall more, but very nice..

----------


## NeAvO

> It's a shame we all wake when the fun begins... Hehe..what's this about "Getting her husband pregnant"..what does that involve?. 
> 
> Did you win the show? I'm sure you did.
> 
> It's impressive that your able to recall such good detail from the rooftop scene..perhaps lucidity allows us to recall more, but very nice..



Thanks, I don't think I won that show. I'm even sure if it finished  :tongue2:  Also the woman getting the husband pregnant was very "unique".

Mum's murderer
I'm in a busy city, it reminds me of London/New York. I'm walking around with my family when I see a man, he bumps into me really hard. He also looks very mysterious and rough. He walks past me, I turn to see what he's doing. Next thing I know he's grabbed my mum from behind and stabbed her with a knife. I suddenly go cold and get a bad sicky feeling in my stomache. I rush over to my mum and see blood appear on her back. I chase after the man and try to hit him but he disappears into the crowd.

I then have a heroes moment where I go back in time to just before the man nudged me. I grab him and throw him to the ground and start kicking his chest. I then look at my mum and see she is alive and unhurt!

Through hell and back
This was the most awesome dream that I have had in ages! It starts with me being in a weird compound in a desert, sort of like Las Vegas desert. I'm on the run from a witch and her army of demons and cyborgs. I sneak into the compound which on the inside is a small town square. I get a job in a bar while in the compound and get on well with the locals. While making a drink I see a shadow fly past the window. I know it's the witch, I sneak out the back of the bar and crouch-walk down a corridor. I peer around a corner and see a weird cyborg thing. One of my colleagues from inside bar is with me, she is scared and trusts to me save her. We go around the corner and get spotted by the cyborg, it starts to shoot at us. I grab the girl by the hand and we run and jump though a hole in the wall.

We get into the desert still being chased, I get to a rocky mountain part where I meet up with 2 men that apparently are soldiers. They have a crate of guns and ammo. I grab a automatic pistol and turn around and shoot the cyborg, the other 2 men start to shoot it as well. The cyborg dies however the girl I was with has disappeared. I look all around the area for her and can't see her.

I tell the men that I have to go find her, they say they will help. I grab 2 belt like things that can hold a gun and magasines of ammo. I grab 2 magasines and clip them on the belt and grab 2 automatic pistols and clip them on too. I then pick up a shotgun and load it.

We then mak our way into the compound. It feels very much like doom. We go down some dark stairs and shoot a cyborg demon thing. As we go down the stairs, it looks less like a compound with cement walls ect but more like hell. It has turned into a cave, we go down into a circular area where there a circles in lava. These circles have different things on them, the closest has dead spartan warriors, another one has zombies and the third has what looks like men dressed up smart in mafia styles. I look at the 2 soldiers and now one looks like my older brother, the second looks like Ross from friends and now there is a third. I don't remember what he looks like. My brother tells me that there are 2 more levels to hell, there's a city stage and a bridge stage. Once we get past the bridge stage we will be free.

We go towards the lava and throw grenades at the circles with monsters on, the grenages explode and makes the monsters set on fire. We then rush into the lava (not getting burnt) and shoot at things. Something grabs my leg and pulls me under the lava. It's a female zombie. I shoot her and then somehow get back to the entrance of the room. I'm lying down and the zombie is on top of me, she turns into the girl I tried to save earlier. I tell her that once I get out of here I will take her with me.

I then make a run through the lava and get to the other stage. I shoot at the other monsters so that the other soldiers can get through. We then get teleported to a city with a massive bridge next to it. We all know we must get to the bridge. One of the men, that looks like Ross, manages to fly over there and makes it. The other 2 and I run through the city, apparently there is a massive mob chasing after us. I make it past the bridge. Ross flies back to the city to help the other men, he ends up going down into the an underground, and starts screaming. I can't see what is happening, I only hear it. The soldier that looks like my brother and the other guy gets to the bridge. Ross then makes it out of the underground and flies back to us. The mob starts catching up to us, however as we got to the bridge we managed to open a door out of hell. I see the girl and take her with me.

We then get out of hell, something happens but I end up waking up.

----------


## mark

that hell dream is totally mint man!

I would love a action packed dream like that with guns and all. I like that you had a shot gun and grenades to  ::bowdown:: 

Although ross from friends ha ha I cant imagine him being good at protecting people lol  :tongue2: 

I love the cave system you describe and the cyborgs sound great

----------


## NeAvO

Thanks Mark! Well this is a late response  :tongue2: 

Ok well I had some awesome dreams throughout my absence too many to write. Here's a dream I had not too long ago.

The female side of NeAvO
I was walking past a busy main road near my local bank. It's really warm outside and quite sunny. I have the feeling of being followed. I somehow imagine two men in a 1930's style mafia outfit, with the overcoats and funny hats, being the actual people that are following me.

I get a sense of insecurity and make a run for it. Although I'm running away, I'm still in the same area, for example when I run around a corner I end up at the opposite side of the block. Like when Neo tries to run out subway in Matrix Revolutions and just ends up running out of the opposite tunnel.

I end up becoming lucid throughout this part. I realise I am dreaming and think of things that I can. I completely forget that I was being chased. I realise that I haven't changed my gender for a long time. So I somehow readjust my body by moving some of my skin on stomach and turning it into breasts, incredibly big ones  :tongue2: . I then manage to make my body really slim and toned and give myself long blonde hair. I can actually feel my breasts push my shirt outwards. I then walk into the building next to my bank which is actually a kebab shop. I go in there and get all the guys looking at me. I look out the window and see like four tanned men staring at me, practically panting. I feel like having some fun so I grab my breasts and start squeezing them. I just laugh. I then turn around and leave the shop walking but putting emphasis onmy butt as I walk. When I left the shop I had a sudden sense of insecurity and felt like a shadow was coming up from behind me, I started to panic and lose lucidity. I think I had a horrible feeling that I was going to be raped or something.

Apparently I am a slut when I'm a woman  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow NeAvO I have to hand it to you, you're pretty bold as woman. I don' think I would [or would want to] do that... even in a dream. Then again, it's your choice. Good thing you didn't get raped.

----------


## NeAvO

Lol thanks Lucidbulbs haven't seen you in a while  :tongue2: 

Yeah well I figured hey if you got it show it  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I then manage to make my body really slim and toned and give myself long blonde hair. I can actually feel my breasts push my shirt outwards. I then walk into the building next to my bank which is actually a kebab shop. I go in there and get all the guys looking at me. I look out the window and see like four tanned men staring at me, practically panting. I feel like having some fun so I grab my breasts and start squeezing them. I just laugh. I then turn around and leave the shop walking but putting emphasis onmy butt as I walk.



Hahaha. And hot women always try to say it "doesn't go to their heads" Pssssh.  :tongue2: 

You were a chick for 15 seconds and were _already_ loving the attention.  ::chuckle::

----------


## The Cusp

> So I somehow readjust my body by moving some of my skin on stomach and turning it into breasts, incredibly big ones .



Does that mean you should be doing sit ups?  I would have wasted my whole lucid playing with my boobs!

----------


## NeAvO

> Hahaha. And hot women always try to say it "doesn't go to their heads" Pssssh. 
> 
> You were a chick for 15 seconds and were _already_ loving the attention.



Haha maybe I'm just a huge flirt  :tongue2: 




> Does that mean you should be doing sit ups? I would have wasted my whole lucid playing with my boobs!



They did feel great  ::D: 

/perv

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hahaha! Wow, so this is proof, guys love to mess with boobs, even if they are their own boobs O.o [That sounded kind of freaky]

----------


## NeAvO

> Hahaha! Wow, so this is proof, guys love to mess with boobs, even if they are their own boobs O.o [That sounded kind of freaky]



It appears I have proven that men are pervs and have a one track mind  :tongue2:  And yes that sounded freaky  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

Groundhog day ~ Darkness style
This dream is based on Groundhog day and a bit of the darkness. It actually had Groundhog day's Bill Murrey in it! I'm the observer of the dream and have little to no impact on it. I watch Bill Murrey live out one day and then have it repeat itself. He ends up getting annoyed and trying to work out what is happening. His wife in the dream is a blonde Julia Roberts. He tries to explain what is happening to him to his wife however she does not believe him. So he goes to a marshy area and takes her with him. He then shows her a brown bag he has and places it in the marshy mud and buries it. He tells her that tomorrow it will be as if he never buried it and it won't be there. (Despite the fact that the next day she won't remember this presentation  :tongue2: ) Anyway the day repeats itself again and Bill goes back to the marsh and then gets annoyed about being stuck in teh same day. He tries to kill himself. However on the next day he gets a eerie voice telling him he shouldn't kill himself. Then his eyes disappear from there sockets and Bill screams, suddenly his eyes are on the marsh staring at Bill, then his mouth disappears and reappears under the eyes. The "face" says that it needs Bill to live. Then the "darkness" arms appear from Bill's back/shoulder area and rips open his stomache.

Note:
The darkeness was from an awesome ps3 game which is based on a comic.

Celebrity NeAvO goes to work
I'm apparently like the human torch and have celebrity status where everyone knows me and everyone wants to be with me. I go to work and everyone in the resteraunt is talking about me and are happy to get to see me and have me serve them. I'm walking around the tables and all these girls are giggling and smiling at me, she then starts to annoy me and I tell her that I will give her £15000 to go away. I see one of my ex's and she seems happy to see me. I go into the middle and see a girl from my school, normally she wouldn't really care much about me however she invites me to sit at her table with her family. I go and sit down and do small talk. I make a comment on her meal and talk about the great portions here and that I should actually eat here.

I then go and take money from people and put it in the cash machines, where I get swarmed by paying people and start to get confused over which table it which ect.

----------


## Xox

> The female side of NeAvO
> 
> 
>  incredibly big ones . 
> 
> I feel like having some fun so I grab my breasts and start squeezing them. 
> 
> I then turn around and leave the shop walking but putting emphasis on my butt as I walk.  
> 
> Apparently I am a slut when I'm a woman



 ::rolllaugh::  

Wow Neavo awesome dream.  ::biggrin:: 

Too bad you didn't hook up with those tanned guys.  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> Wow Neavo awesome dream. 
> 
> Too bad you didn't hook up with those tanned guys.



Lol thanks  ::D: 
They weren't my type of man... ::?: ... ::shock:: ... ::wtf:: ... :Oops: 

Plague
I'm in the near future, the scenery reminds me of the buildings in Half Life 2. Apparently there has been a plague and people can't be outside for too long, apparently it mutates people. The plague has gotten to this one city and people are being evacuated. Me and this one other guy are walking to this hotel. The hotel is being swarmed with people, hundreds are queuing up to get inside. There are door men dressed in purple holding the doors open.

The man and I get inside and we see the hotel manager and he welcomes us. We then start messing around in there with fire  ::?:  We both have flamethrowers and shooting at each other. We run up 3 floors and start shooting at each other, the third floor is in the shape of a square, however th middle is a hole looing down onto the reception desk. I manage to pour petrol on the man and then light him on fire. I laugh but he chases me so I turn and run around the square barrier. I then jump through the hole and land 3 floors down flat on my face.

Next thing we know the hotel manager says that the plagued people are coming, my friend and I tell him that I will go outside and deal with them. He then says I will get infected however I say I am immune to it. I then become like wolverine and am able to retract metal claws between my knuckles. I go outside with my friend and see the mutated people arrive. They don't look that different, infact alot of them are children that are dressed in a cross between scouts and nazi's. There is a leader who is a female though and seems to be bossing them about. I start clawing people and manage to scratch a chain gun in half. People from inside the hotel come out and help us kill the plagued people. I see two people shooting blue stuff at people. I notice they are under some sort of balcany, so I scratch one of the things supporting the balcony, making it fall on top of them and crushing them.

----------


## Xox

> Lol thanks 
> They weren't my type of man............



So what's your type?  :wink2: 





> Plague
> 
> The man and I get inside and we see the hotel manager and he welcomes us. We then start messing around in there with fire



I thought that said you started to mess around with the hotel manager, urm without the fire. :p

Anyway interesting dreams you have! 

 ::goodjob::

----------


## NeAvO

My type of man is usually female  :tongue2: 

THanks for the comment and yes I do have interesting dreams. Like something out of a horror movie , I think I watch too much Tv.

Vex Kitten
I get a visit from none other then my drinking buddy VK!  :tongue2: 

It starts off with me at my laptop and just doing my random thing, until next thing I know me and Vex are having an MSN convo. We are really getting into some deep conversation...which is weird because we never have deep conversations... :tongue2: 

Anyway my webcam starts acting up making me voice clip for ages, then Vex starts to voice clip, at first it sounds normal, not really Canadian but just normal. However it changes to an actual cat's voice/purr. I then just pass it off as a Canadian accent  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Anyway my webcam starts acting up making me voice clip for ages, then Vex starts to voice clip, at first it sounds normal, not really Canadian but just normal. However it changes to an actual cat's voice/purr. I then just pass it off as a Canadian accent



I can see why you might dream that Vex was purring!

I like your new avatar better than the cat-monkey.  :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

> I can see why you might dream that Vex was purring!
> 
> I like your new avatar better than the cat-monkey.



Most sense I've ever gotten from Vex  :tongue2: 

Thanks! Clairity picked this one, although why did people hate my reading cat monkey avie? I liked it  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

Maths

I had a very short dream, I was basically in my maths lesson. I just looked around the room. It was pretty normal, people wee sitting down and some were standing up looking to see how the teacher was explaining something. Very neutral emotion.

----------


## NeAvO

Groundhog day
Dunno what it is but I seem to be having groundhog dreams  :tongue2:  Another dream starring Bill Murray who ends up having Christmas repeat itself. Just like the film except as I said it's Christmas, there's snow everywhere and he keeps waking up to Sonny and Cher.

Dv dream
I'm on Dv and I finish posting and for some reason my name is in red and I'm an admin. I'm shocked and wonder what the heck is going on. I try to Pm Burns to ask her about this but she ignores me... ::roll:: 

I decided to do a recording of this like on the meta forum, so bah here's me reading this with a slightly bunged up nose:

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t...video-0072.flv

----------


## NeAvO

Anomalies
I'm at work and I am in the kitchen. It must be late in the day because it's a dinner shift. I see that the kitchen has grown because a part by the entrance to it is wider. There is a table there with 3 of my colleagues, two of them are new.

I sit down and play poker with them. For some reason one of them makes jokes about me, we all laugh but secretely I'm thinking "What a pri*k"

I then go into a fridge and see an anomaly from ITV's Primeval:

I go up to it and go a few steps closer to it so that I'm practically touching it. I look into it and see a green field through it. I place my head through it and see some long necked dinosaurs. Like the scene in Jurassic Park at the "they do move in herd" part.

----------


## pj

Well, since you recently graced my DJ with your presence, I decided to return the favor.

Honestly, there's nothing here that I find disturbing, troubling or frightening.

Not what I expected at all.

 ::D:

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> The temptation to quit will be greatest just before you are about to succeed.
> --Chinese Proverb



That just sticks with me like carazy-gloo. (sorry to highjack this thread).
I'm back baby!

----------


## pj

> I'm back baby!



You are!!!!!

 :Eek:

----------


## mark

cool prime evil dream man! do you watch the show? I think its great.

----------


## NeAvO

> Well, since you recently graced my DJ with your presence, I decided to return the favor.
> 
> Honestly, there's nothing here that I find disturbing, troubling or frightening.
> 
> Not what I expected at all.



Sorry to disappoint  :tongue2:  I'll try my best to make my mind go all disturbing  ::D: 





> That just sticks with me like carazy-gloo. (sorry to highjack this thread).
> I'm back baby!



Were you ever gone?  :tongue2: 





> cool prime evil dream man! do you watch the show? I think its great.



Thanks mark, yeah I watched the last episode from the first series and have watched the episodes so far from the second. I gotta admit I do like the show. I just need to watch the ones that I missed  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

Ugly member
I was talking to a member on Dv...I think and just having a laugh really. We ended up exchanging pictures. I got the person's picture and it was ugly as hell. The person had a horrible tan with warts and disfigurements all over one half of their face. I felt really sorry and didn't want to reply to the person as it was a really awkward situation.

----------


## mark

> Ugly member
> I was talking to a member on Dv...I think and just having a laugh really. We ended up exchanging pictures. I got the person's picture and it was ugly as hell. The person had a horrible tan with warts and disfigurements all over one half of their face. I felt really sorry and didn't want to reply to the person as it was a really awkward situation.



 ::shock::  ha ha thats a funny dream mate, I can very well picture that face lol 

oh I added you on the PS3 as a friend

----------


## NeAvO

> ha ha thats a funny dream mate, I can very well picture that face lol 
> 
> oh I added you on the PS3 as a friend



Thanks for the comment, yes it was a disturbing situation to be in  :tongue2: 

I have other dreams but I can't remember them at the moment then again I've been busy lately...

I got your message and have added you too!

----------


## SadieM

DV Member: Let's exchange pics..
NeAvO: Okay!
*They exchange*
DV Member: You look nice.
*Neavo doesn't answer, but just sits and stares at the pic, with an 'Umm' expression on his face*

Lol I can picture that conversation.

More dreams! CTD!

----------


## NeAvO

> DV Member: Let's exchange pics..
> NeAvO: Okay!
> *They exchange*
> DV Member: You look nice.
> *Neavo doesn't answer, but just sits and stares at the pic, with an 'Umm' expression on his face*
> 
> Lol I can picture that conversation.
> 
> More dreams! CTD!



Lol  ::D: 

Wow you actually made me laugh for a bit there! CTD?

Maths Stuff
Short dream where I'm in the countryside on a small road going up into the hills, it's very sunny outside with just a few clouds. The world itself seems like it's a cartoon and real life merged into one. Basically every things the same except everything has black outlines as if they were drawn.

I then see myself run up to me with a piece of white folded paper. I give the paper to myself  ::wtf::  and take it. I then look at it after unfolding it. Apparently it's a maths test result saying I got 100/100 and 91/100, the 91 apparently means 99 because I say to myself that I got one less then 100?

I then some how teleport to my school and start running up and down the halls.

----------


## Axel

You don't have very long dreams do you?

----------


## mark

> Maths Stuff



 ::shock::  wow you saw yourself in a dream! what was that like? I think it would freak me out lol

Still good news lol atleast you know your subconscious thinks your great at maths  ::D: 

Yeah I am with you I have no idea what CTD is

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Ugly member
> I was talking to a member on Dv...I think and just having a laugh really. We ended up exchanging pictures. I got the person's picture and it was ugly as hell. The person had a horrible tan with warts and disfigurements all over one half of their face. I felt really sorry and didn't want to reply to the person as it was a really awkward situation.



Did this dream spring from our convo?
I hope not because that would mean the warty person was probably me. 
 ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Anomalies



That sounds like a really cool dream.  :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

Thanks for the comments guys!



> You don't have very long dreams do you?



I do sometimes I just leave things and put it events into one line for example "I played poker" was shortened from the entire poker scenario.




> wow you saw yourself in a dream! what was that like? I think it would freak me out lol
> 
> Still good news lol atleast you know your subconscious thinks your great at maths 
> 
> Yeah I am with you I have no idea what CTD is



Lol it was freaky, I looked pretty weird too...*awaits oncoming joke*





> Did this dream spring from our convo?
> I hope not because that would mean the warty person was probably me.



Haha...mayyyyyybe?  :tongue2: 




> That sounds like a really cool dream.



Thanks O, appreciate it  :smiley:  It's based off this Tv series I watch. Called Primeval, doubt you have it over there?

----------


## mark

he he I would hate to see myself in a dream...I would just nit pick all my faults lol

Yeah O you should download the series, its really really good  :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

Gah I keep forgetting to post in him!

Work and hot air balloon
Just has a nap after work, I'm at work however not the work as I know it. Instead of being in a resteraunt I am instead outside. The resteraunt has the same feel and size ect as the resteraunt I work in however it is outside. Thhe bar area is next to some trees, instead of carpet there is a dirt track. Despite being unhealthy, it looked quite pretty. It was night time and although not that dark, the sun was setting giving a nice dusk vibe. The candles were lit as well giving off a calm atmosphere.

I walk up to the bar and say hello to two of my colleauges, one brother and sister. I look around at the resteraunt, and know something is wrong however I don't quite piece it together. I then look at the area where the bar tables would be and instead see some trees and an open bit of land. There is a man there in a traditional pilot's uniform with the old fashioned pilots cap made of brown leather with the goggles on. He is sitting next to a bi-plane and hot air balloon.

I think of getting my mum a ride in the hot air balloon. I then stand next to the plane and imagine I'm walking across the wings while it's flying in the air. The image is sort of like a vision from the Dead Zone series, I then fall off the wing and start falling from the sky, it's quite fun. I then have a parachute appear.

I then stop return back to my body and start climbing up the hot air ballon.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Well, my goodness. I see you're still dreaming about work...

----------


## NeAvO

Oh dear God it's Meggy! Where the hell have you been? Also haven't seen you on MSN for a looooooong time. Don't you like my voice clips?  :tongue2: 

Yeah I'm still dreaming of my work but then I haven't had back to back dreams of it lately not since summer. Well should be getting lie-ins no and back to a less stressful life so hopefully my recall will return and maybe possible lucids?

----------


## Vex Kitten

How dare you laugh at me in my moment of agony! You could have at least pretended to sympathise!
 :Pissed: 

*ahem*

Interesting last dream. Ever been in a hot air balloon before?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Don't you like my voice clips?



They scared my mum too...

----------


## NeAvO

Vex, I was laughing with you and not at you  :smiley: ... :paranoid:  No I have never been in a hot air balloon although I was going to put my mum on one for a mother's day gift but she didn't want me to spend that much money on her.

Yeah well, I believe I proved your mum wrong on the whole accent thing so meh.  :tongue2: 

Ok onto my dream, hardly any sleep last night.

The spotty side of life
I'm in my room, I have just gotten out of bed and start off the day. I get changed ect and go to the mirror and I see my face. However I suddenly panic because when I look in the mirror I see my face with spots all over it. My face is completely red and bumpy. I feel really embarassed.

I then go to work, having forgotten all about this. When I get there, one of the team leaders laughs at me while a waitress looks at me and smiles. The laughing isn't about the spots, it's more about the fact that I came in on a day when I shouldn't be working.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ah! Another working dream!! I do believe the work dreams were back to back this time! Hah! 

Oh and as for the voice clips... Maybe I should get on MSN so you can send me another ghetto Neavo one! That one I laughed at for forever!  :laugh:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... poor Nee-nee, you went to work when you didn't have too... must suck... [Even if it's a dream]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. At least you get to say:

"Laugh it up, suckers! At least I get to go back home, and the rest of you are stuck in here for the next (?) hours!!"  :mwahaha:

----------


## NeAvO

Yeah I forgot to mention the going into work thing was kind of based on a true story >.>  :tongue2: 

Basically my phone ran out of batteries on Friday night so I missed getting a message saying I wasn't needed because the breakfast shift was dead. However as I didn't get this message, I got up at 6:30am got to work for 7:30am and left at 7:32am. Then went back to bed at 7:53am.

Fun times  :tongue2: 

Another day in the life of me.

----------


## NeAvO

Oh by the way thanks for the comments  :tongue2: 

Maggy: I'm not doing another ghetto thing, it was embarrassing. I can't pull that stuff off.

Miss Bulbs: I like my work however it was nice having the day off  :tongue2: 

O: Haha, funny thing was, I was actually ready to work that day. I was well up for it.

Assassin
This starts off as some weird Russain type film. I'm in some town square and there's a train track going diagonally through the centre with a train that has just stopped. It's snowing quite lightly however the ground has a small layer of snow on it. I walk past the side of the train and see one of the carriages is open. I'm an assassin, I look inside and see my mark. It's a tall, slim man with brown hair. He is wearing a waist coat with a old fashioned. He see's me and knows I'm about to kill him.

He starts to slowly edge to the back of the carriage. I reach into the inside of my jacket and pull out a gun and then quickly shoot him in the chest. He falls backwards and dies.

I then finish my mission and go to a resteraunt. The resteraunt has red wall paper and is the shape of a rectangle. People from my work are there, they are infact waitering. They ask if I can help out so I go to the bar area and start pouring a few pints, I think that the beer is carling. I make about 20 pints of beer. I then get a black tray and carry all the pints on it. I put a pint on each table for the man followed by a glass of red wine for the woman. I manage to put a pint on every table despite having only 20 beers and about 50 tables.

After putting all the beers down, I feel that I should stop because I didn't charge the people for the drinks. I also work out that I must've lost the resteraunt £100 worth of beer.

I then look around and see a woman, she has blonde hair, I realise that I am supposed to assassinate her. I follow her about the resteraunt, slowly catching up to her. She looks over her shoulder and see's me. She then starts to run. I immediately follow her quickening my pace. She then quickly turns and shoots, I manage to dodge the bullets.

She runs into another room, it appears to be a flight of stairs. I enter this room and lose her. I know she has gone up stairs and immediately rush after her. I go through another door, leading into a room with lots of metal and cables everywhere. It's like some computer server room. I hear someone coming and duck behind a mini staircase. I look through a gap to see who it is and see a giant robotic leg stamp down infront of me. It doesn't notice me. It then walks away. I then get up and go up the mini staircase and end up in a small square area with computers every where.

I see the blonde woman, and get my gun out and aim it at her while she aims hers at me. We then put our guns away and walk up to each other facing her. We then make some sort of connection and hug each other. I put my arm around her and we walk to the back of the room and sit down on a chair that looks like one of those psychologist couches. We start kissing each other, before it goes any further one of my friends opens the door with another girl. I stop and look at him and then roll my eyes to the door, giving a "get out of here" look at him. He laughs and then leaves.

Me and the girl then continue kissing...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Whooo Russian assassin, Mr. and Mrs. Smith style toward the end...  :tonguewiggle: 

BTW, haven't been here in a while. *dusts off her front row chair*

Proceed....

----------


## NeAvO

Sorry Mes but due to your long absence your chair has been removed. You may sit on the floor!

Summoner
I'm at my home and it's about midday, I go upstairs into my older brother's room and see he is playing call of duty 4. I look on the Tv screen and see a weird distorted black and white picture with flashes of a gun. This then makes me realising I'm dreaming. I then have a go at trying something that I haven't really done much of in a lucid and try to have a go at summoning. At first it's quite easy, I manage to summon this really fit celebrity, not only can I sumon her but I can also control her. I then summon another 2 people. However I can't seem to summon anyone else, so I go out of my brother's room and into the corridor of my upstairs. I look down the far end to where there's a door which leads to my parents room. I reach out my hand and try to summon someone but I can't seem to do it. I then hear my brother laugh at me saying I'm useless. I ignore him and really concentrate on summoning and still get no where. I then think of the door technique. So I imagine that someone will appear on the other side of the door. Just then the door opens and the celebrity that I summoned in the first place comes out. I then start to lose lucidity and end up walking into the toilet...

Old kitchen
So I make an appearance to my old job. God did I hate that place. I just walk through the kitchen, no one noticed me walk in. I think I was wearing a red and blue hoodie. I thought it was strange how no one noticed me enter because I walked right past everyone.

I went up to one of the chef's that hated the job and asked him why he was still there. Apparently he didn't like the place. I then said perhaps he would prefer another occupation such as religion and be a preacher. He said he has already been one of them and didn't enjoy it.

I then walk past everyone and start to leave, I notice that there are a lot of new people and some of the old people have left. I then see that one man who actually left in real life is still there.

----------


## NeAvO

Small work dream
Got home from work at 1:15am last night. Very busy, most likely busy tonight and tomorrow too!

Either way due to the lack of sleep, I either have little recall or not much happening in my dream. I'm at work (again)  :tongue2:  and it's very busy. It's a breakfast shift and alot of people are in. We have about 190 covers all at once, apparently they are all contestents on a Tv programme. Any I spend most of this dream rushing about filling up the breakfast buffet and even giving someone a birthday cake while singing happy birthday!

While rushing about I see this woman with a massive bowl of trifle, she is eating it by herself. Now this bowl is about 5 times the size of the woman. What impresses me is that she has eaten most of it. The texture of the trifle is so realistic, really good detail too. She has jelly and cream all over her face and has fruit falling out from the side of her mouth.

I look at one my colleagues and (while having my back to the woman) I tip my head in her direction and roll my eyes that way too. My colleague doesn't understand so I point to the woman. He looks and then laughs at her.

----------


## SadieM

Lol, I would've laughed too. Wow she must have been BIG and MESSEH. Lawl.

----------


## mark

Hey Man!

That lucid you had was cool, I have only managed to summon someone once. Its cool you did it a few times and you summoned a celeb....nice  ::bowdown::  lol who was it?

----------


## NeAvO

> Lol, I would've laughed too. Wow she must have been BIG and MESSEH. Lawl.



Lol, the thing was she came off as classy and posh. Complete contrast to how she acted.




> Hey Man!
> 
> That lucid you had was cool, I have only managed to summon someone once. Its cool you did it a few times and you summoned a celeb....nice  lol who was it?



Thanks mark! I summoned a umm *cough* glamour model  :paranoid:   :tongue2:  Lucy Pinder >.>

----------


## mark

he he well I cant nock your taste in women lol Lucy Pinder is very nice  ::D: ....ha I met her and michelle marsh once ha it was great! lol not meaning to brag (much anyway ::lol:: ) one of my ex's was a glamour model  :boogie:

----------


## NeAvO

> he he well I cant nock your taste in women lol Lucy Pinder is very nice ....ha I met her and michelle marsh once ha it was great! lol not meaning to brag (much anyway) one of my ex's was a glamour model



You are my new God! ::bowdown::

----------


## SadieM

Lol. CTD.

----------


## mark

> You are my new God!



 ha ha she wasnt a big model or anything (or just for any Americans Glamour Model here does not mean porn actress lol) still it was cool going to the parties with all the semi naked ladies!

----------


## Vex Kitten

You dream of work a heck of a lot.
You'd better start doing RC's while on the job.
More lucid NeAvO girl slut dreams would be entertaining. 
 :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

> Lol. CTD.



Thanks Sadie! :smiley: 





> ha ha she wasnt a big model or anything (or just for any Americans Glamour Model here does not mean porn actress lol) still it was cool going to the parties with all the semi naked ladies!



Hrm, how much did she reveal? (not meaning to intrude  :tongue2: ) It's just I wouldn't like my gf to reveal too much.





> You dream of work a heck of a lot.
> You'd better start doing RC's while on the job.
> More lucid NeAvO girl slut dreams would be entertaining.



I know! It would seem weird if I put food infront of someone and then ask if I'm dreaming  :tongue2:  They'd put me in the basement with you and the other crazy people  :tongue2: 

Also, soon I shall have more female dreams. We can only wonder what skanky ways I will get up to next  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Hrm, how much did she reveal? (not meaning to intrude ) It's just I wouldn't like my gf to reveal too much.



he he well she was topless and at worst worked on sex phone lines, not actually having sex or anything just pretending to. She did used to wear very little especially during things like max power and "work" nights out. I wasnt jealous I trusted her 100% (just on a side note I knew her before she became a glamour model)

here is a vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=k3r9tn0Pq0A

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I know! It would seem weird if I put food infront of someone and then ask if I'm dreaming  They'd put me in the basement with you and the other crazy people 
> 
> Also, soon I shall have more female dreams. We can only wonder what skanky ways I will get up to next



Would you get the basement if you set food down in front of someone and yelled, "I'm dreaming... watch me fly!" then jumped up into the air only to fall flat on your face?

If so, do it. There's nothing to be afraid of down here in the basement. The straight jackets are quite cozy.  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

> he he well she was topless and at worst worked on sex phone lines, not actually having sex or anything just pretending to. She did used to wear very little especially during things like max power and "work" nights out. I wasnt jealous I trusted her 100% (just on a side note I knew her before she became a glamour model)
> 
> here is a vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=k3r9tn0Pq0A



Well if you had the trust then yeah it's cool. Btw wow, she is georgous! You guys still friends? Bet you got a few looks when you walked about with her  ::goodjob2:: 




> Would you get the basement if you set food down in front of someone and yelled, "I'm dreaming... watch me fly!" then jumped up into the air only to fall flat on your face?
> 
> If so, do it. There's nothing to be afraid of down here in the basement. The straight jackets are quite cozy.



Cool! I always liked being in tight and cozy places! Maybe an asylum is where I need to be.

----------


## mark

> Well if you had the trust then yeah it's cool. Btw wow, she is georgous! You guys still friends? Bet you got a few looks when you walked about with her



nah not friends..... things didnt end well for us, it appears my trust was misplaced  :Oops: 

ha ha yeah I got looks people must have thought WTF is she doing with him ha :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

> nah not friends..... things didnt end well for us, it appears my trust was misplaced 
> 
> ha ha yeah I got looks people must have thought WTF is she doing with him ha



Oh, well I'm sorry to hear that. Who knows maybe in the future you two might become friends again?

----------


## NeAvO

Being Hunted
I'm with a group of people that are roughly my age. We are in the wild just exploring and camping until we come across a mountain like area, we start to climb, following narrow paths and bridges made of stone. The height grew to an incredbile height. Once we got to the top of the mountain range, we heard a roar, it was pretty much the same as the cloverfield monster's. We all jumped to our feet and looked around and then looked at each other. None of us had an idea on what it was or where it was. We all decided to keep moving and hopefully find some form of civilisation.

After moving, the environment changed, first the weather was snowy, then dry. Some areas even had fire coming from the ground. When we had taken a break I sat on a rock and looked around, I saw a man in a suit. He had an emotionless expression. He started to talk to me and say horrible things. I knew he was the devil, I ran into the group and said the devil was here. We all started to run. While running I lost some of the group, I could hear screams in the trees. I knew people were dying and I was afraid.

Also the sound of the roar kept occurring too, I made it to a beach, the sky was dark here and it was rainy with black clouds. The sand was rough and horrible. I made my way to the sea to see if I could find a place to escape to. Just then I saw a gigantic square life boat in the sea, it was red with yellow stripes going across it. I ran into the sea and managed to flip it over and take it to the shore. Just then I saw one of the group, he was pale and had a scared look on his face. He helped me to get the boat prepared to leave.

Mrs Robinson
I'm by the shops near my house and I see a brunnette woman waiting by the school, sending her little child off and smiling. She's quite attractive and about 10 years older then me. She looks at me and smiles and I look back and smile. She comes over and starts small chat with me which then leads to flirting. Soon I am feeled with lust for this woman and she has the same feeling to me. We head to the car park and go into her car, I tell her that no one is at my place so it's safe to go there, as we arrive outside my house, I ask her if she has any protection however she replies with a no. We go town to a shop and enter it. We don't acknowledge each while there to avoid suspicion from other people. I stand behind her while she buys a packet of condoms, she pays for it and then leaves. I follow her.
We then go into the car and start to have sex...

Outing with parents
I'm going out with my parents and go through what looks like a French town, we go through the town and then go through a tunnel which leads to a small hill. We go up the hill and enter a resteraunt which is actually the place I work at. We go to the bar and I check the door list and see if there's place for us. My parents then order drinks. I ask my mum if I'm eating with her or I'm starting my work shift.

Dv Drama
For some reason there have been added DG's on the forum. I log on and find that there are now 26 DG's. I think this is completely stupid. I look at the staff list and see 26 DG's, 4 admins and 8 mods. I wonder why people are being added. I then notice that half of these new DG's have only been active for about a day to a week.

I PM Clairity saying how stupid it is and ask her why it's happened. She replies back and says that she has only just realised that it's a bit silly and then says that she will PM pj. She PMs me again and says that pj will  let her remove 14 of the DG's. I think to myself and work out that it will mean there will be 11 DG's left and consider it ok.

----------


## NeAvO

WILD
I actually had a WILD today! First one too! I was tired from yesterday at work. Had a few hours napping when I got home, then watched a bit of Tv and then went to bed. I just lied on my back, my body started getting numb and eventually I couldn't move my toes, I tried to move my limbs and couldn't. So I just lied there not being able to move. I then closed my eyes and got visions and orbs. I imagined a scene like a forest but ended up appearing in a classroom. As I looked around everything went black and then I woke up thinking "Oh crap". Still it was awesome.

Weird ski slopes game
Last night resulted in another weird dream. I'm at some ski slopes playing a weird game with a girl and a boy of similar age to myself. We are at the bottom of the ski slopes. We are standing on this square, I'm on one side, the boy is on the other side. In the middle of a square is a massive rectangular hole, it's about 10 feet deep. The girl is down there. The game itself is like piggy in the middle where if you lose you go in the middle. The game was unusual as you had to throw snow at each other while not being hit, if you hit some one they had to go down into the hole, if a person from the middle hits you then you have to switch places. I managed to make a wall of snow shielding me from the throws.

I then manage to throw snow at the guy from the other side. Now I was the only one on the top. I jump down into the hole with snow and throw even more at them laughing. We declare that I'm the winner.

I next black out and appear at the top of the slopes in ice skates, despite it being a ski slope. I then grind down the top of the rails that run down slope, my skates manage to sand down the rails, making them smoother as I go down them. When I get to the bottom, I land back to where we were playing the game. I then manage to do the wierd thing and reverse grind up the rails, it's as if gravity don't apply anymore because I'm grinding _up_ the slopes.

I then meet up with the other 2 and end up we go all the way to the top of the slopes and to a McDonalds. We can see the burgers that people have ordered waiting in line. There are about 5 burgers, one of the had 4 pieces of meet, cheese and bacon. I say "Wow American burgers are so much better then ours." The other guy and us look at the burgers in amazement and I am on the verge of drooling. The girl then buys us some burgers.

I then think "Ooh I American money on me!" I reach into my pocket and take out a £2 coin and realise it's slightly different. I knew something was wrong with the coin, but thought nothing of it. (should've done a RC) Also I take out a bronze coin with a weird face on it and a silver coin with the Queen on it but having a different hair cut.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe nice WILD-ish. Did you commit the terrible offense of trying one at the _beginning_ of sleep? I guess it's okay since you napped a few hours before hand tho...

----------


## NeAvO

> Hehe nice WILD-ish. Did you commit the terrible offense of trying one at the _beginning_ of sleep? I guess it's okay since you napped a few hours before hand tho...



Nah, I didn't really think of WILDing until I noticed I was paralyzed. I was just so tired that all I wanted to do was sleep. I've only experienced SP fully one other time in my life (that I'm aware of) so I thought, what the hell? It's worth a shot.

----------


## NeAvO

Possession
This dream starts off in London, it's looks like how the film jumper portrayed London, all dark and gloomy, black clouds everywhere and raining. The dream's point of view is looking over all these old fashioned buildings, and then zooms in to Big Ben. Except it isn't Big Ben anymore, it's a big sky scraper with lights shining upwards from the ground next to it.

The dream then goes into first person as I enter the building, it's someone's birthday inside. I go inside and notice that the building is called "Divinidian" or something along those lines, while walking around inside I see someone who seems to get alot of attention, I decide to go over to him and say happy birthday.

Next thing I know I am in some medieval town, it's all grassy and the style of buildings are like castles and wooden shacks. I then see flax on the floor and decide to make stuff with them. I pick loads out and then go to make my way to a building where the "big straightener" is, which will sort the flax out into string. As I go into the building, I have to climb down a ladder to get to the machine. When I go down the ladder, I see a fat man. He looks at me and then pushes me towards the wall, he has grabbed my shirt and is really tightening his grip on my shirt. He then goes to the machine and starts using it. I drop the flax and then quickly go to the ladder and climb it and then run out to the outside.

I then see a large group of people running towards the Templar Knights from Assassin's Creed.

 I then run up to them and shout out a man's possessed. They then follow me to the building, however instead of being a building, it has changed to a hole.

The Templars pull the man out of the hole and throw him on the ground, I then pour holy water on him, it seems to burn him and makes a sizzle sound. I then sit on the man holding him back with one arm and try to open the bible with another. I start reading the bible but can't seem to find the right page for the Lord's Prayer, I start memorising it "Our father who art in heaven, hallow be thy name" but I forget the rest. I then ask a man to find the page, I say I think it's page 100. While the man is finding pages I put holy water on my thumb and make the sign of the cross on the possessed man's forehead. The man finding the page for me tells me he has found it and gives me the bible, I look at it and find that it is not the Lord's Prayer, it is infact something about concoctions. I go to the contents page and find that the Lord's Prayer is on page 100, 1000 and 201. I quickly flick to the 100th page and read the prayer, the man then goes back to being normal and no longer possessed.

I then make my way to a pottery market and see Sylar fro Heroe's, he gives me a sinister look and says he's getting married to royalty. I tell him he shouldn't change the past but he just grins and then walks away.

Millionaires
This dream was so up beat, I dreamt either my older brother or parents won the lottery! They had split it equally so that I got £20 million. I was so happy I kept asking them I would never have to go to school again, when they said yes, I said well I want to finish the year off. I then asked if I would never have to work again and they said yes, I then replied with, well I will continue to work part time as I love my job.

I then started running about, I was almost crying with happiness. I then went to celebrate by going to an ice cream shop on a building site. I look at the menu and find only one thing that I want I ask for it but the man doesn't seem to have it. I then continue looking for another ice cream I may want, the man looks at me and I feel awkward for taking my time. A woman comes up behind me and ques up. I move to the side and let her pass and continue looking. I then see that my older brother has got an ice cream. I just ask for that one.

----------


## Pancaka

Assassin's Creed is so awesome. Another really good game that I'd like to have a dream about is Call of Duty 4. I jus wanna be in a train station or somethin fightin baddies! COME GET SOME!!!

them: :Pissed: _____________ ::sniper:: :me

editx
LOL! I had a sorta Creed-esque dream last night. It was in the middle east and there were a bunch of guys in robes and cloaks in an underground meeting thing.

----------


## Axel

Haha I just had a dream about GTA (grand theft auto) last night.

----------


## NeAvO

> Assassin's Creed is so awesome. Another really good game that I'd like to have a dream about is Call of Duty 4. I jus wanna be in a train station or somethin fightin baddies! COME GET SOME!!!
> 
> them:_____________:me



Lol, yeah I have CoD4 too, pretty good game. I've got quite a few shooting, war games in here too.





> Haha I just had a dream about GTA (grand theft auto) last night.



I think I've had a few GTA dreams too can't think of any off the top of my head though. I can't wait for number 4 to come out!

Crying woman
This dream starts with me in my room overhearing my mum have a conversation with her friend. The finish the conversation and my mum then goes to my dad and older brother saying that my manager won't be coming back to this country and that we will never see him again. I then teleport into a cold and dark room where the walls are a light blue. It has a bath near the edge of the wall. There is a woman in the bath crying. She is naked and in a protective position where she is covering her body.

I look over at her and wonder what is wrong. As I look at her, I see that she has a snake tattoo stating at her leg and running all around her body. The tattoo is black, just the out line of the snake. It seems to have flames for a tongue. She then turns around revealing her nipple and continues to cry. I feel uncomfortable and leave.

Monster hunter
I'm in a bar with the ITV1's Primeval team. The boss is giving us equipment that will help us to capture the creatures that come through the anomalies. They have some sort of hologram machine that will distract the monsters, they fit one of these machines on the bar side and one on a table, both machines create an illusion of a pair of green lizards legs walking.



I then go onto a street alley way, it's night and very dark outside. I'm with the blonde woman from the team. We are hunting a creature. Both of us look around and see loads of cables forming a pattern near the top of the houses. Then we see a massive spider appear from the side of the alley way. It starts to come after us, we turn and run trying to find cover. I find a ladder that goes down the side of a building and pull the bottom of it down so that I can get on it however the ladder isn't stable and seems to be falling apart. I take off my belt and connect it with another ladder.

I shout at the blonde woman and tell her to quickly get up this ladder, as we climb the spider is gaining on us. I call the government agency to get help.

Next thing I know I'm back at the bar and the boss is shouting at how bad the machine was, and then goes on to say how we lost one of our space machines. Which sounded like he descibed the TARDIS.

----------


## mark

hey man sorry I havent been in hear for a while  ::roll:: 

That dream with the crying girl was strange...dont blame you for being uncomfortable lol I would be to.

great great Primeval dream! the giant spider is cool and you chose a good team member to be with  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

Sorry for repeating old dreams. Haven't read much in you DJ, but after you posted that you made a voice recording, I was too curious  :wink2: 
BTW: your name was in my 'sort of dream' lately, which made me curious about you  :wink2: 





> I decided to do a recording of this like on the meta forum, so bah here's me reading this with a slightly bunged up nose:
> 
> http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t...video-0072.flv



Cute, I like your voice!





> Ugly member
> I was talking to a member on Dv...I think and just having a laugh really. We ended up exchanging pictures. I got the person's picture and it was ugly as hell. The person had a horrible tan with warts and disfigurements all over one half of their face. I felt really sorry and didn't want to reply to the person as it was a really awkward situation.



Whahaha, that was a crazy dream. Made me laugh, thinking about how awkward it was (and I could very well imagine the situation.)

----------


## NeAvO

> hey man sorry I havent been in hear for a while 
> 
> That dream with the crying girl was strange...dont blame you for being uncomfortable lol I would be to.
> 
> great great Primeval dream! the giant spider is cool and you chose a good team member to be with



Hey mark! No problem about not being in here as much, you came now so that's cool! Yes she was a good choice  ::D: 




> Sorry for repeating old dreams. Haven't read much in you DJ, but after you posted that you made a voice recording, I was too curious 
> BTW: your name was in my 'sort of dream' lately, which made me curious about you 
> 
> 
> Cute, I like your voice!
> 
> 
> 
> Whahaha, that was a crazy dream. Made me laugh, thinking about how awkward it was (and I could very well imagine the situation.)



Thanks for the comment on the voice recording  :smiley:  There's an accent thread in Dv favourites, I seem to have spammed all in there  :tongue2:  I'll be sure to check your dream out.

I'm a dreamer get me outta' here
This was a very strange dream, even for me  :tongue2:  It started off with me being in a forest. It was like a "Go Ape" stlye forest with obstacles and zip lines going through the tops of the trees.

The next part of the dream is like me being on I'm a celebrity, I have to go through these really thin tunnels and tubes that are suspended high up in the air. Each tube has something in it, the first had water, the second had slime and the next part has fish guts. I get half way through the obstacle and then realise that I haven't picked up any stars. I quickly put my hands through the fish guts and feel a pile of stars. I manage to pick up like 15, which is more then enough. I then notice that my opponent is getting near the end of the tunnel. I try to rush to the finish and get to the final tunnel, it's like a water slide and it goes down and has water rushing to the bottom. As I slide down, I end up getting stuck. The tube is very tight even for me. I end up getting out but get annoyed. Ant and Dec come up to me with their cheeky grins and start talking to me but I'm so annoyed I just ignore them and walk away.

Spy work and court
I'm in an aircraft hangar and I am on a spy mission. I have to infiltrate the area and take a man hostage. I slowly work my way in and see a helipad with a bunch of men standing there waiting for a helicopter. Somehow they know I am there and start shooting at me. I duck down and hide behind some containers and get out a gun. I manage to edge my way closer to the man but end up getting ambushed by 10 men. The man I am suppose to capture stands on top of a container infront of me and laughs and starts talking to me about some thing.

I then get a phone call and answer it, it's something about going to court and Dog the Bounty Hunter. Next thing I know I'm in court listening to people talking. I'm put on the stand and asked what I have been doing for the last few years. My mum then comes up and starts shouting at me saying that I missed my dog's death. I feel like Adam Sandler in click as I have that sense of missing every thing in my life. I act like I don't care about my dog's death but inside I am really hurting.

I then go home, my older brother comes in and says it doesn't matter that we missed things. I agree but when he leaves I look out the window and then rest my arms on the window sill and rest my head on my arms and really start to cry about my dog's death. I feel so sad it's painful, I even get that lump in the back of my throat. The crying is so powerful that I end up biting my hand.

----------


## mark

he he that fish guts part does not sound nice ...yuk  ::barf:: 

 :Sad:  ah no that second dream isnt nice, it started off cool with the spy thing but turned into a bit of a nightmare when you found out about you dog.

lol loving the dog the bounty hunter bit though ha ha

----------


## Moonbeam

> I then go home, my older brother comes in and says it doesn't matter that we missed things. I agree but when he leaves I look out the window and then rest my arms on the window sill and rest my head on my arms and really start to cry about my dog's death. I feel so sad it's painful, I even get that lump in the back of my throat. The crying is so powerful that I end up biting my hand.



 :Sad:  I hate dreams like that.  They can be as sad as real life, sometimes more sad than anything you've felt for a long time.  Then you are glad when it isn't real.

----------


## NeAvO

Haha thanks mark, yeah it was a bit jank I even felt it as well it was all squidgy. Dog the Bounty hunter seems to pop up alot in my dreams, I blame my brother, he always watches that show.





> I hate dreams like that. They can be as sad as real life, sometimes more sad than anything you've felt for a long time. Then you are glad when it isn't real.



Yeah evil dream, I hate it when you have dreams that you wake up take a while for it to sink in and realise it was just a dream. Hey realising it was a dream was such a relief though, I looked at my dog today and smiled.

/relieved.

----------


## mark

> Dog the Bounty hunter seems to pop up alot in my dreams, I blame my brother, he always watches that show.



ha ha yeah my bro has been watching alot of that lately to, its a strange program lol.

did you see Primevil on Sat? holly crap it was great! was that the season finale?

----------


## NeAvO

> ha ha yeah my bro has been watching alot of that lately to, its a strange program lol.
> 
> did you see Primevil on Sat? holly crap it was great! was that the season finale?



Yeah I saw it, I knew what would happen to Stephen from the "Next on Primeval" but still what a way to go  ::shakehead2::  However I doubt this will be the last we see of Stephen.

The ending was weird though with the mulitple men, how did that happen?

Too lazy atm but dreams from yesterday: Rocky Balboa, zombies, sword fight gold statue and pudding!

----------


## BrentMatthews

> Too lazy atm but dreams from yesterday: Rocky Balboa, zombies, sword fight gold statue and pudding!




Nice combination, for me its zombies(armed or unarmed), a flying creature that, in reality, normally doesnt fly(sometimes armed), and spock usually finds his place in there too.

----------


## mark

> The ending was weird though with the mulitple men, how did that happen?



yeah it really was wasnt it! I wounder is that the same bloke from the episode with the water creatures? 





> Too lazy atm but dreams from yesterday: Rocky Balboa, zombies, sword fight gold statue and pudding!







> Nice combination, for me its zombies(armed or unarmed), a flying creature that, in reality, normally doesnt fly(sometimes armed), and spock usually finds his place in there too.



lol both of these sound good to me lol, mine usually consist of dieing family, vampire, sex and the occasional ex girlfriend lol

----------


## NeAvO

Dream from before I left for NY:

The big fight!
This dream starts out with me being in a poor area, pretty much the place where Rocky lives. Infact me and him start running down the roads he does in the second film. It's like we are in a race to get to the top of the stairs. However I'm at a loss because I don't know the way so I'm running in line with him and jumping over the benches but I try to not get ahead because I have no idea where I'm going.

We end up at this cross roads and Rocky goes left so I follow, then next thing I know he quickly turns and runs the other direction. This makes me lose a few seconds and I find it hard to keep up with him. To be honest it must've been really stupid for me to go left in the first place seeing as the stairs were only just down the road and easily seeable.

Anyway we get to the top and I shout at him and we start having a fight.

Next thing I know I'm at a warehouse and there's an Indianna Jones theme where I have to rush and get a gem. As I pick it up I'm attacked by a golden statue of a woman. The features on the face suggest that the statue is of Asian make. She has a golden sword and starts attacking me, I then appear to randomly have a shield and sword as well and start defending myself while attempting to attack her back. I manage to slice my sword right through her but it doesn't appear to do much damage.

I then keep slicing away and eventually injure her, making her run away.

Friend at my work
Small fragment of a dream I had in Ny where I was back at work and see one of my friends starting at my work. I didn't like it as I like having a gap in my work life and social life.

----------


## NeAvO

Deal with the devil
This dream starts off with me going on another school trip, aparently going to NY wasn't enough I need to go on another trip  :tongue2:  So I apparently go on this trip to a theme park concert place that apparently has a tribute to the band ABBA which is funny because I hardly know of there songs. Anyway the theme park concert place actually appears to have been place on my street, however I do not realise this. So my house is now this theme park and it seems to fit in with the feeling of a theme park. Although the roads have the same lay out they actually look different. There are more buildings on my street and pavillions up with shops inside them. However once we arrive at this theme park we realise everything is shut, I look at the sign and it says most rides and shops shut at 18:09, apparently it's much later then that. What's worse is ABBA won't be performing  :Sad: .

So I walk around and get bored. At this point in the dream I get dream control but fail to realise I'm dreaming. So a friend of mine and I just fly up into the air, he goes one way and I go the other. The flying is so realistic as I have complete control of the balance of my body, the speed I'm flying at ect. I decide to fly across a road and look down at the traffic, I then decide to land and do it on the path next to the road, I land with such grace and speed. When I land I look at the traffic and they all must've noticed me land because they all seemed to crash their cars and were all looking at me with shocked expressions wondering how I could fly. I laughed and turned and walked down the road but as I walked I saw a lady appear from the side of a hedge, she was the cross roads demon from supernatural and asked me if I want to make any deals with her.



I then think there must be something wrong and say if I would have to trade my soul and go to hell. She nods her head, I then try to get past this and say how about I don't trade my soul. She says no, however I say she can take my memory of this deal and she agrees. I still however have doubts and think she may try to take my soul with some little catch. In the end I think what the hell and then say ok, ofcourse I try to become a millionaire. We seal the deal with a kiss.

I wake up the next day as a millionaire, that's apparently a female glamour model. I forget how the deal happened but realise I must've been tricked or something. To make things worse I realise that I'm pregnant as well, suddenly I feel sick.

I go into the next room and see loads of other glamour models and realise I must be at some photo shoot, I figure as girls can hug and stuff with out having to worry about being gay, I could try this out and end up hugging all the girls and then kiss them...apparently it manages to pull off and I am allowed to kiss them  :tongue2: 

I then go into a room and forget at the time that I'm a woman and find a girl, I grab her by the arm and throw her against the wall, although I was rough, she seemed to like it. I put my hand down the side of her face and remove some hair by tucking it in behind her ear. I start kissing her on the neck and slowly make my way to her lips. We only kiss, nothing more happens.

I then find a way out of this deal and manage to turn back to my regular self by becoming a paper boy/girl. I then get a few newspapers and deliver them to people's houses in hopes of returning to my gender.

Dv dream
I'm on Dv and start talking to members such as Clairity and Vex, apparently there are nominations for the "cool" members and I argue with the person that wins it and try to prove that no one liked that member.

----------


## Moonbeam

> This dream starts off with me going on another school trip, aparently going to NY wasn't enough I need to go on another trip



Did you have a good time?  I just got back too...you probably wrote about it somewhere so I'll find it eventually.  Glad you're back amongst us! 





> What's worse is ABBA won't be performing .



No, that's really not such a bad thing... ::lol:: 





> We seal the deal with a kiss.



The traditional deal-with-the-devil contract.  ::lol:: 





> I then get a few newspapers and deliver them to people's houses in hopes of returning to my gender.



This part is making me laugh for some reason.  

 :boogie: It's nice to be back and reading dreams again!  I missed the dreams!  Glad you're back too, Nee.

----------


## NeAvO

> Did you have a good time? I just got back too...you probably wrote about it somewhere so I'll find it eventually. Glad you're back amongst us!



Thanks Moonbeamers! Yeah had a blast! Really fun and one of those experiences you will remember! 





> No, that's really not such a bad thing...



Oh I know  :tongue2:  I used my subtle english wit, to be honest I couldn't give a rat's ass if ABBA did play  ::wink:: 





> The traditional deal-with-the-devil contract.



Oh but it's how it works on the Tv show  :wink2: 





> This part is making me laugh for some reason. 
> 
> It's nice to be back and reading dreams again! I missed the dreams! Glad you're back too, Nee.



Thanks it's good to be back! Despite I miss the trip and want to go back on it  :Sad:  Plus yeah I had a weird funny moment there in that dream  :tongue2: 

Leave half hour early
I had a short dream this morning where I was at work however due to one of my work mates not having a lift home, I would be allowed to take her home. As I would have to go out of my way I would be allowed to leave half an hour early. Although I figured out that it wouldn't be out of my way as I would actually be going that way home!

----------


## NeAvO

Jericho Squad
I'm in the last chapter of the ps3's game Clive Barker's Jericho. Every thing around me is so new and cool, the place is like a massive fortress where the walls have an ancient feel to them. They are also glowing with a red/white holyness vibe too.



Like in the game, the first born is inside the fortress and Jericho and I have to take it out. I manage to get inside, once I'm inside, the Jericho squad seem to disappear from this dream and I completely forget about them.

I end up going into this darkish place, where the walls are a grimy black and green. Every thing looks so bad and horrible now. I sneak around my the bottem of some stairs and scout for the first born. It's so empty and quiet, as I'm walking about, I get a horrid feeling that I could end up being stuck in the fortress for all eternity.

I find this small room and look inside, I see a small roll out bed and the first born, only it looks nothing like in the game, plus it has a gender...female. It actually looks like Selene from Underoworld.



I end up shooting a few rounds at her but she is so fast, she ends up standing right next to me in moments, I hardly see her move. She then laughs at me. I'm so frightened as I know that I'm no match for her.

She then tells me that she's not going to kill me however I realise that I may be stuck in the fortress with her.

----------


## mark

no way! you dreamed of selene you are a legend!  ::bowdown:: 

I can just picture those fast movements I bet it was kind of freaky

----------


## NeAvO

> no way! you dreamed of selene you are a legend! 
> 
> I can just picture those fast movements I bet it was kind of freaky



Well what can I say really?  :tongue2: 

/smug

Yeah it was an awesome experience despite I got my butt kicked  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

Supernatural ~ The sailor
I start off this dream by being back in New York, I'm in central park and just looking around until I see there is a death. A bunch of people gather around this woman, police are there ect and sorting every thing out.

I then walk away and go to this shopping area which resembles a shopping area near my home. I walk out the shop and suddenly see my brother drive down, when parks, I see a green ghost of a sailer much like in The recent fog film. The ghost looks at me and knows I can see it, my brother then turns the car engine off and it disappears.

I walk about inside the shop again because my brother goes in, I look around at the games and dvds ect, I keep getting little glimpses of the ghost out the corner of my eye.

We leave the shop and my brother turns his car engine back on, the ghost reappears, I talk to it saying it may possess me as long as it helps us. It goes inside me but I still have control over my body, While my brother drives to the grave yard, we learn that the ghost was a murderer and was killed by his brother. The ghost also had a metallic hook.

When we get to the grave yard the ghost disappears and me and my brother try to summon the ghost's brother, after a streak of failures I look at the graveyard map and ask my brother if we are at the right tomb stone, he says that you have to times each gravestone on the map by 12, he also wanted the 36th one. I told him he times the numbers wrong because he wanted the third on the map and not the 6th.

He then goes to get something from his car and I summon the ghost, he comes up right behind me and makes me jump. I then ask why he killed his brother and he says he was a murderer that used his cursed hook. However this ghost was the one hook on. He then starts to attack me with a sword and his hook. I some how get two swords and start to parry his throws and try to keep the hook from me.

I end up tripping over and landing on my back however the ghost is leaning over me and still trying to stab me, he ends up slicing my fingers open with the hook. I swing the sword at his hook and it breaks in half, however now it transforms into some mouldy green fingers. I take another swing and the fingers fall off.

The ghost then disappears leaving the hook on the ground however that quickly disappears, I rush to my brother and tell him I got rid of the ghost.


Gain muscle and cleaning
I go around telling every one I'm thinking of working out so that I can gain a bit of muscle, when I'm at work, they put me in the kitchen so that I can clean up. I'm not really happy about it.

----------


## NeAvO

Ooh another dream I remember!

Groundhog day beatings!
It's like the film groundhog day where the day repeats itself!

First my brother (this DC looks nothing like my brother plus is american) and I (I seem to change my appearence frequently through this dream) are in a motel. The day ends up repeating itself, I work this out but my brother doesn't until later on. It's incredibly annoying because apparently each morning some really built up biker man breaks into our room and starts coming after us with a bat, he throws me over a table and then starts to beat up my brother. Luckily I can't feel any pain in this dream  ::wink:: 

Later on when my brother realises this as well, more people end up breaking into our room, these people are even more built up.

By the end of the dream every one seems to be questioning what is happening, it turns quite funny.

----------


## NeAvO

This dj has started gaining dust...*cough and falls over due to suffocation of said dust*

Any hoo some neat-o dreams last night.

In need of a doctor
So I'm the doctor's assistant from doctor who and yes I am actually male in this dream  :tongue2:  I'm myself, hell I even go to the same school that I go to except I know the doctor.

We are flying around in his police box when we come across a corn filed which much resembles the field in Signs. We stop and get out of the box and start to explore. The doctor gets out his sonic screw driver and points it aruond scanning the area for life signs. He finds a definate life sign and we see a space craft appear from above us. We get materialised, like the star trek teleport, and arrive in some hangar in the ship. The aliens seem peaceful, the doctor has a good feeling about them, we agree that he will stay and communicate with them and find out why they are here while I go back to my school.

When I return to school I go to my friends psychology lesson and start talking out loud, in such a way that I want every one to hear that I am the doctors assistant and start bragging about how I am going into space and about to go into a space ship. Everyone gets excited and wants to come along. however I pick one of my friends and two girls, one of which is a girl that I have fancied on and off for a few years.

We return to the corn field and teleport into the space ship again, we are supposed to do it one at a time but I hug the girl that I fancy and we teleport together. however...

We arrive in a holding cell, like a cage. The aliens appear, they look blue and have sticks. When they are not looking I climb up to the top of the cage where there is a narrow gap and try to squeeze through. It feels incredibly tight however I can just make it. While I'm half way through the aliens try to whack me with sticks. I manage to block a few but get hit. I then grab one stick and use it to block the other alien's attack, knocking the stick on the floor. I jump down and aggressively smack the aliens on the head.

Once I kill them the door opens and the red eyed ood appear!



Cloverfield
It's summer and I have returned to New York for a holiday with my family, which is actually true because I am!

It's at night and the cloverfield monster is attacking. My family and I have run down the side of the city by the sea. While in the shock, flood lights are flashing every where, across the harbour. The waves are going up and down. I then see a woman stuck under the sand and sea weed. The water is covering here up and then revealing her as the waves continue to move across her body.

I wonder how she can breathe with little time to suck in oxygen. I shout out for people to help her, just then people turn to look at her, however the more we look at her the more we notice how different to normal people she is. Both her feet and hands have unusual rock like things coming off the toes and fingers. It's like extra long nails however it seems to be made of coral. It's so long that it's buried into the sand/dirt as if she's rooted to the floor like a tree. We get a helicopter to life her up and place her on dry land.

People gather round and look at her, she has such a cold and lonely stare. My family and I then run from the cloverfield monster and go to a toy shop, like the one in the film big.

I then wonder how the girl was and then see her on a table, her left arm has been amputated and the coral nails were cut off from her other arm. He feel and been cut on from surgery also. She opens her mouth and has weird barnacles open up from inside. this makes me jump so much that I wake up and panic that she is in my room  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> In need of a doctor





ha ha nice one on the Dr Who dream mate! lol what a surprise the aliens turned out evil ha ha but I bet it was scary as hell when you saw the ood there!

I cant wait for the new season, do you know when its starting? do you know who the new assistant is?





> Cloverfield



 ::shock::  that coral woman is freaky!!! I would have probably woken up scared to! 

this must have been a great dream! I would love to dream of cloverfield

----------


## NeAvO

Thanks mark!

I think the new series is out half way through April and yes I know the new assistant(s)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=L33XBnt_KZs&feature=related

Looks very interestingng!

Also the cloverfield dream was good, wish I saw more of the monster though  :tongue2:

----------


## Terrorhawker

If at any point in series 4 of Doctor Who Catherine Tate says, "Am I Bovvered?", I will stop watching Doctor Who until she leaves.

If I saw the ood, dream or not (like they're real), I'd crap my pants.

----------


## mark

> Thanks mark!
> 
> I think the new series is out half way through April and yes I know the new assistant(s)
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=L33XBnt_KZs&feature=related
> 
> Looks very interestingng!
> 
> Also the cloverfield dream was good, wish I saw more of the monster though



 ::bowdown::  Nice one man!

I do wounder how catherine tate will be as the assistant! also I hope the Daleks make another appearance

----------


## NeAvO

Knights of the Stargate
For some reason I'm at a hotel in a town much like my own however it wasn't. It was like the typical movie where the stranger (me) enters a town on the eve of some random slaughter.

I'm at a hotel and check in and just get aquainted with the local people. However over night a group of knights storm into the hotel. I awake to hear screaming and get up and see people running about.

People are getting slaughtered all around me and I feel unable to help. I then see two knights throwing a person on the ground taunting her. I rush over and throw the knight against the wall and start smacking him while at the same time dodging the other's swipes at me with a sword.



Some random people come over and rush onto the knight with the sword and rugby tackle him on the floor. I grab the sword and slash it across the knight on the floors head with out hesitation. I then go all angry at the knights and just don't care about the murder I commited as I go dead inside. I then stab the other knight which I threw against the wall killing him too.

The others follow me as we fight back. However later, we get stuck in a room that's being bombarded by the other knights. It's like Lord of the Rings, the two towers, when the king and all the men lean against the door as it's being bashed. The door loses a chunk and a knight stabs my right shoulder. I then stab the sword into the knight's chest and piece his heart.

Next thing that happens is me and a friend are in the desert and try to dial a stargate device thing and are fighting over who gets to dial it. I end up winning  :tongue2: 

Carmen Electra
I'm at my hotel and I am doing the breakfast shift and welcoming people in and explain the breakfast situation. I want to look at the door list however some one else has taken it and I go up to the person and ask to look. I keep losing the list and find it some where else only to lose it again.

I then go and fill up the baked beans. How ever when I return I see Carmen Electra sitting down having breakfast in the resteraunt. I go over to her and say hi. She completely distracts me from my work and starts talking to me. I'm not physically turned on by her however I just want to talk to her and become her friend.



So I slowly make my way and sit opposite her. For some reason I stare at her seriously, she does the same to me and opens her eyes wide. We both laugh at it. I then notice how nice and blue her eyes are.

I then realise how distracted I am and get up and go over to a waitress and apologise for how much I'm falling behind in work and how she is doing more work. She says there's nothing to worry about but wonders how she will get home, I offer to give her a life.

As we go out of the resteraunt to go home I joke about her to not take the seat covers seriously it was my brother's idea of a joke. I then realise that I'm going out of my way to take her home  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> It was like the typical movie where the stranger (me) enters a town on the eve of some random slaughter.



Typical movie, random slaughter.  ::shakehead::  Quite an exciting dream tho.





> So I slowly make my way and sit opposite her. For some reason I stare at her seriously, she does the same to me and opens her eyes wide. We both laugh at it. I then notice how nice and blue her eyes are.



Wow, you totally missed the giant fake boobies, held back only by a few strands of yarn!  ::chuckle::  (Why does she have grass in her mouth?  She doesn't seem to know it's there.)





> She says there's nothing to worry about but wonders how she will get home, I offer to give her a life.



 ::shock:: Whose life were you going to give her?





> As we go out of the resteraunt to go home I joke about her to not take the seat covers seriously it was my brother's idea of a joke. I then realise that I'm going out of my way to take her home



What do your seat covers look like, anyway?  ::lol::

----------


## Sanquis

You have to stop putting such seducing pictures in your journal NeAvO!
I spend more time looking at them than reading your journal!  ::roll:: 

Pity you didn't become lucid... *nudge*.  ::lol::

----------


## NeAvO

> Wow, you totally missed the giant fake boobies, held back only by a few strands of yarn!  (Why does she have grass in her mouth? She doesn't seem to know it's there.)



I'm more of an eyes man then booby guy. I think one of the most attractive about a girl are her eyes. Her's are extremely pretty. Plus the grass is there to make her sexy. Yes, a sure way to get a guy to fall for a girl is by having grass in your mouth!






> Whose life were you going to give her?



Some random bum's.  ::D: 







> What do your seat covers look like, anyway?



Lol, you'll have to live not knowing  :tongue2: 





> You have to stop putting such seducing pictures in your journal NeAvO!
> I spend more time looking at them than reading your journal! 
> 
> Pity you didn't become lucid... *nudge*.



No can do, the sexy pictures are to stay! Also a lucid may have been neat  :paranoid:

----------


## Burns

> The others follow me as we fight back. However later, we get stuck in a room that's being bombarded by the other knights. It's like Lord of the Rings, the two towers, when the king and all the men lean against the door as it's being bashed. The door loses a chunk and a knight stabs my right shoulder. I then stab the sword into the knight's chest and piece his heart.



Wow, that's an adreneline-pumping dream! I can picture the LOTR part you were describing.





> Carmen Electra



How was she dressed in your dream? Because if she had on that outfit in the pic you posted, I'd be more surprised you weren't physically attracted to her!  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Lol, you'll have to live not knowing



Wow, those must be some hideous seat covers!  ::barf::   Come on, Nee, nothing could be worse than what I'm imagining right now.... ::lol::

----------


## NeAvO

> Wow, that's an adreneline-pumping dream! I can picture the LOTR part you were describing.
> 
> 
> How was she dressed in your dream? Because if she had on that outfit in the pic you posted, I'd be more surprised you weren't physically attracted to her!



Yup good dream  :tongue2:  Carmen was dressed in a white shirt and black trousers, not the normal clothing you'd expect from her but hey it's the personality that counts in women right?  ::D: 



> Wow, those must be some hideous seat covers!  Come on, Nee, nothing could be worse than what I'm imagining right now....



I like it more that you don't know, just because you suffer and think the worst  :tongue2: 

[u]Water fight![u]
I'm just along the road that seperates my house from the local shops. I start the dream by driving in my car with a school friend. We are driving down this road for no particular reason, while driving I look in the car to the right of me and see this girl that was in my form at school. She was infact the first crush of my secondary school life, you know the type, the very popular but slutty girl that looks fit at first but loses her looks after her slutty ways. Any way she looks into my car and smiles and waves. I then go to myself "wow I used to know her and be friends with her" despite the fact I only spoke to her for 2 years of secondary school.

Anyway for some reason it's as if I was never driving because me and my friend are running down the road with a water balloon each. My friend throws it at me and misses but I still get a splash, I corner him and he says it was an accident but I smack the balloon at his stomache making a massive wet mark.

I also had a medieval type dream too but can't remember it. Looks like this could be a new dream sign.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> ...you know the type, the very popular but slutty girl that looks fit at first but loses her looks after her slutty ways...



I know the type  :tongue2: 

Lol, keep your eyes on the road in future, regardless of whether your driving a car or not. 

Those dreams where you see people from long gone are strange, especially when they are vivid, it seems as though its real and when you wake you often feel like you really have just seen them again.

I remember an odd time when it happened to me, i was talking to my mates at school and said "i met Joe Bloggs last night". *Thinks to himself* "Wait a minute, no i didn't".

I'm glad i took a look though, i've not ventured into your journal for a while, your dreams never fail to amuse me  ::chuckle:: 

Btw, who is Joe Bloggs?  ::?:

----------


## NeAvO

This is Joe Bloggs:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Bloggs

Personally I don't know a Joe Bloggs, my friends name is Erika Mustermann.

I did wake up from the dream and think it was real for a few seconds.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

So thats why he kept appearing in my english questions and maths exams and what not. Thats not entirely true though, nowadays its always Mrs Patel.

Anyways, off topic a bit, sorry, don't hurt me  ::roll::

----------


## NeAvO

Petrol and maths
I was getting a lift to school in a friends car, I'm in the front passenger seat and doing maths questions while he was driving me to school. Half way through the dream I ended up in my car driving and worried about running out of petrol (which I nearly did today  :tongue2: )

Short dreams however current dreamsigns could possible be either medieval or driving as well as work and friends.

----------


## NeAvO

School fight
Well I was at school and in the sixth form common room. I'm getting a lift home and just walking about. I go to the area just outside the office and see someone that I like talking to. I go over to him and ask if he's alright, ask him if he's getting a lift as well ect. He then walks into another room and I follow where I see a big boxing ring. Everyone is around it and cheering. In the middle I see Apollo Creed and Drago fighting the fight from Rocky IV. There is even the "living in America" music playing in the background. I watch and get involved by cheering and shouting out random things like "what are you playing at?" ect. I then leave the school because I realise it's shut. 

The Mask
I'm now in a countryside area, by a forest like jungle, it was similar to the jungle in Pirates 2 when Jack was captured. When I see a tribe of men starting chasing me and throwing spears. The men resembled the men from the new Indianna Jones movie trailer. I end up running so hard and fast, I lose concentration of where I am going. I turn around to see if I'm still being chased and realise that spears are still coming my way. I then look forward and notice I'm at the end up a mountain, I can't stop in time and fall down. It's a long fall however I manage to land in a stream of water. Spears are still being thrown at me, however this time I'm not alone and actually have another 4 people with me. We run into this cave area, it's quite dark but we can still see. Along the walls are cavemen drawings of stick figures. I look around and see a chest. I open it up and see the Loki mask from the movie the Mask.

I play around with it by putting it near my facing and making possessed sounds however it starts to fold in and stick to my face. I then spin around and get the green head, yellow clothes and ofcourse the hat!


I then spin around a bit and do weird animated things like make my heart beat out my body plus say the almighty line "I'm smoking"  One of the other people come up to me and has a go at me but I then blow him away and make him fly back!

Playful Banter
Well I'm in a sunny place which seems like it's near a beach. It's like I'm on someone's balcony at a celebrity house. There's this really attractive girl there however when I blink it turns into this dark haired woman. I say something along the lines of "Stop stalking me". She comes over to me and starts touching certain areas with her hand and I then return the favour. It gets very passionate...things happen 

Fish and chip shop
I've been sent, by my family, to go and get some food. So I go down to the fish and chip shop and get asked what I would like however I don't actually know what to get so I tell them to hold on. I get my phone out and ring up my dad or mum or something. Eitherway I have to get 4 portions of chips and a battered sausage and my pizza. I order all this but unfortunately the pizza will take a few minutes. While I'm waiting I eat some chips and a bit of the sausage. I then think I've eaten all my pizza as I have something like a pizza in my mouth however I work out that I haven't actually got the pizza yet so I wonder what it was...

When the food comes, I stack up all the things into a pile and pick them up, everyone notices I'm having some difficulty because I have a massive tower of food. One of my work mates comes up and offers help by taking the pizza box for me. We leave the place and see a group of kids running up and down, they look so chavy (possibly brought up because of mark)  Anyway the police are chasing them but they keep running away. I try to grab one but struggle with my food. I then get annoyed because they are near me car.

----------


## NeAvO

Catch up on some dreams

Sunday Carvery
This dreams starts off with my mum asking me if there is any available space for a job at my work. She's asking on behalf of my brother's girlfriend, however me being the selfish person that I am tell her that "I'm sorry but we're fully booked up" or something along those lines. Which pretty much meant that there wasn't any space on the team. Later I'm at work and it's time for the sunday carvery and instead of me being out in the resteraunt I'm in the kitchen. 2 of the boy waiters and one of the girls comes over to me and we all mess around. The girl jokes with me and I play the "fine I'll go then" sympathy joke and we all have a good laugh. Then we get our pictures taken for some weird reason, as if it's a staff picture. Later on I see the girl waitress in a black and white picture standing over a younger version of herself. I think it's her sister but it looks exactly like her as if it was her.

New York
I'm back in New York with my friends again. We are just walking about having a good time. We go into this CD shop and look around the place quites cool. We then go to a food court and sit down. I'm not with the people that I went to Ny with. There are 3 random girls with me, another friend from school and one of my exes. Instead of sitting down the ex gets up and annoys us all by being genuinely annoying and walking around. We all tell her to sit down but she doesn't. She ends up going to the food area. While she's gone I manage to get a female worker to sit in her seat. I start talking to her, seems very friendly. We all joke about with her until my ex gets back. I think the general view is for us to get rid of the ex and let the female worker go around with us but we all know it won't happen. So we end up walking outside the CD shop, however this man comes up to us and says he can make us go unnoticed by everyone as if we're invisible. I agree to it and then notice no one can see me. I then tell everyone that if they need me I'll be in the women's changing rooms at the gym >.>

Sewer run
I'm not me, I'm sort of a salesmen version of me. I have flown to Texas to talk to people about selling sewers. I go to this trailer park place where the people are living in caravans. I am told that Texas people speak backwards, as if they were yoda. I knock on this man's door. However the owner of the caravan is standi ng right behind me. I tell him about buying sewers however he starts speaking backwards. His words are all jumbled up. The dream then skips forward to actualy being in the sewers. It's dark and uncomfortable in here. I believe I then kick a rat or something, I had contact with a rat nonetheless. We then walk past a skeleton and I try to tell the man it comes with the sewer. We walk past a tunnel which weirdly enough has some sort of computer system and a dead body that is in the position as if it was working. Then a rat seems to appear and presses a button causing a massive tidal wave of sewer water to come after us. Cheeky rats.

Guinia Pigs
I'm in the shed and feeding the animals when I see some of the girl guinia pigs looking old and skinny, they seem to have a sore part on their side and losing fur. There's also this weird hole. I feel sorry for them and put more straw in their hutches. I then turn around and see the younger ones and notice they aren't in the hutch. I put them both in their hutches, give them a little hug beforehand. I feel sorry for them and apologise about how their dad died, I then think back to when the first lot were born and how simple life was back then.

Yet again NY
It appears I have a new dream sign and this is New York. Perhaps I'm still getting over the awesome school trip there or perhaps excitement about going back this August! Either way it seems to crop up in my dreams all the time now. This time, however, I'm with my family instead of friends. My brother wants to get a New York jacket, like the one I actually bought. I take him to the shop that I went to when I got it. As I have been to New York I act like a tour guide seeing as I know more about it then my family does. I come off very arrogant and big headed as I become bossy and tell them how much I know about the city. Any way we go inside the shop and I tell them I'm going to look at the hats, I want to get a team hat instead of the classic NY hat. I see a hat with a dolphin and I'm like "yep that's the Miami dolphins" and then I see a red bull and am like "chicargo".

Matrix
The matrix has you! This dream starts with me in a room similar to the dojo where Morpheus and Neo fight. Everything is wooded with white colours. Morpheus is standing infront of me with his back to me and trinity is at my side. Although I'm me, I am the one as if I have taken Neo's place. Morpheus puts on that jacket overcoat thing and then the glasses without the handles. He tells me and Trinity that the agents are coming and we have to move. I then hear a bang behind me and turn to see the agents have smashed a hole in the wall and are coming into the room. I tell Morpheus and Trinity to run, I then turn around and see the agent smith holding his gun out and aiming at me with a cold hard stare and the shades covering his eyes.



He puts his gun away and runs up to me trying to punch me however I block all his shots and kick him back. Another Smith arrives and I try to block his punches and keep them away from my chest incase I get turned. Once fighting through them all I run out of the room and arrive in an oriental style garden. I see the Morpheus and Trinity running and shooting at the other side of the garden. I then do an anti gravity jump across the garden, I seem to float across it and have bullets shot at me but they all miss. When I land at the other side I see in matrix vision where everything is in green and the people are yellow with the codes going all up and down. I can turn it on/off at will and play with it for a bit however in the end I turn it off. I then jump through a window and land on my back with two guns aimed at the window I came through. This mimics Trinity in the first matrix movie at the beginning.

I next appear at the beach later in the future and rescue Morpheus and Trinity from teh twins. After arriving in the subway from the first film, I get to the telephone box and answer the call.

----------


## NeAvO

Horror of high buildings
I was on a really tall building in some city. The building was really white however I can't remember why I was up there possibly just sight seeing. There was one of those telescope things at the top where you put a coin in to have a look about. I looked across towards another high building but not as high as the one I'm in. There was this tourist waving at me and looking through the telescope thing. I put some coins in so I could look back at him in a sort of fun way. The moment I put a coin in, the telescope and ground around it starts to move!

Now I'm standing on this ground and holding onto the telescope, fearing for my life as it starts to float off into the air! I'm floating over the building, getting higher and then end up floating off the building and high above the city streets. I'm completely afraid now and am clinging on so hard my knuckles hurt. The thing ends up lowering down towards a graveyard just outside the city. I jump off and feel scared, confused and annoyed because it will most likely take me half an hour to get back to the building to tell my family I'm ok.

Suddenly, I get a a horrible feeling of shock as I realise my wallet and camera must be on the top of the building! I run all the way to the building again and manage to get there in less time then I thought. People come up to me but I tell them I have already paid and was the one that floated away. They let me up. I run up an escalator and see a little chinese kid look at my wallet. I run past him and grab the wallet and camera. I then somehow end up on the telescope area again and it starts to float away yet again! As it floats near the escalator, I attempt to jump off it however end up getting my foot stuck. I end up being upside down hanging off the side of the telescope face down looking at the traffic below me!

A leap into the life of Lee Harvey Oswald
This is like the episode of Quantum Leap except I'm the scientist and I've lept into Oswald. It's the part where, it's at the building where I'm going to shoot JFK and Al is telling me this is impossible. I then refuse to shoot JFK and leap into the security guard and try to give him cover.

Tuxedo
I'm going to a party and I am getting a lift off a friend. I see my self in third person as if I was some one else looking at myself from the front. I was wearing a tuxedo, one which I bought ages ago. It was very dark outside, the light was shining on my face making me look very pale. I then go to first person and am waiting for my friend. He ends up arriving and I get in, we go down a country lane and I am feeling nervous for some reason and I then start to get an anxiety attack and have that horrible feeling in the pit of my stomache and can't breathe properly. I then think that people are going to this party that shouldn't be or I am not invited. It was one of the two but I can't remember which.

Chronicles of NeAvO
This happened through a nap, I start off by a swimming pool and it's night time. Very dark however there are a few stars shining but shining dimly though. It feels like I'm at a holiday resort as I get a holiday vibe, as if I'm in Spain or something. Any hoo I see a blonde girl arrive with really long hair, she was wearing a blue shirt and looked incredibly cute however to my annoyance she had her brother with her, following her about while sporting a weird straw hat. I then at this point realise that I'm dreaming and I turn around and walk back up to her and say hello however she completely ignores me and walks off and her brother almost walks into me and follows her. I feel as if I'm a ghost and go completely unnoticed. I then start to lose lucidity and end up having some unusual dream where I'm the character in the new grand theft auto game. I'm running about with a katana and slice a man's head off. I then steal a school bus and run over some man getting the weird squishy sound and at this point I have a star appear on the top right of my screen. I then hit someone else causing another star to appear. I then get chased by cops and drive off a ramp which makes the bus fall the size of a house, landing in a quarry. Unlike the game, I get out, although feeling no harm, with a limp and walk away until a cop arrive and aims his gun at me. I then slowly raise my hands.

I then appear later in the day however I am still in quarry and unwanted by the police however as I walk towards a building opposite me I realise that the gravity has weakened and things are floating up into the air. I see umprellas and stones and dirt float up. I run towards the building with each foot becoming lighter and lighter. When I get inside the building I realise that I'm dreaming again. I look around and am fasicinated at how the place seems to have been affected by the lack of gravity, I walk about however my feet seem to be easier to lift with each step and get a little bit higher each time I raise my foot. I then hear a woman scream, I rush to the balcony of the building and see she is trapped in a little cavern and is afraid of floating. I then try to save her, so I get some rope which appears and tie it to a random pole sticking out the floor. I then tie it around my waist and run out of the building and jump in the air, I go really high up, I then swing around the side of the quarry and grab the girls arm as I swing. We then land back inside the building. This scene was alot like the scene in the Chronicles of Riddik where he swings to save the girl from the heat in the fire prision.

FA
I then wake up from my nap or atleast I think I do. I open my eyes and am in the front room and the Tv is on with my brothers Tv channel on. However the moment I open my eyes I see a black shape, cloud like in appearance, float in front of me. My eyes focus on it and it jumps inside my chest and makes my muscles clench. I think to myself "Oh God am I being possessed, please God help me!" I then think back to Aquanina's thread on Dementers and how Xox explained that they arBuffet and aliens

Well I start this dream off at work and I'm checking the breakfast buffet and it all seems ok. I then look over by the hot buffet and see some of the waitresses getting their own breakfast despite the fact that there are still customers in the resteraunt. I go over to them and they tell me to help myself. I then see a soap character put all the food on a trolley, he then tells me how he dropped loads of breakfast plates with the trolley, he then starts to walk off with the trolley, I notice that there are some plates stacked up really badly on the top of the trolley and chaces are he will drop them. I listen for a smashing sound as he walks away.

The waitress then tells me to get some breakfast, so I go over to the cold buffet and pick up some bread, a bagel and an English muffin. I then go back to the hot buffet and realise the food has been put into the kitchen so I walk around the back and as I am about to go into the kitchen some one calls my name. As I turn to the left I see another waitress, she asks me to put her coat somewhere because she can not reach the place she wants to put it. At first the details she gives me become distorted, I try to repeat to her what I thought she said but it wasn't right at all. Apparently she didn't want her coat hung up as it was too delicate and would break, she wanted me to fold it in a drawer. I take my time folding it up trying to make it all neat and tidy and then place it in a drawer, however as I put it in the drawer it comes to life and turns out to be a living suit alien thing. I shove it in the drawer and then run from fear. When I'm in the resteraunt, I know it is trying to escape and is somehow looking at me. The dream then goes to the suit's perspective and it's like the Terminator view, where everything is red and a box goes around trying to scan for me.

_Vampire pirates, floating house trees and many many more..._
This dream starts with me walking through a forrest, I wakl past a random little boy who has his back to me, I look at his face and it appears that he hasn't gotten one. I continue walking, it seems to get really dark, so dark that I can hardly see a few feet in front of me. At some point I then realise this is all a dream and think "wow I'm dreaming, hrm this doesn't seem that great, I continue to walk around and then see a house made from trees I try to lift it with my mind, making it lift only a little bit off the ground, it must've been about 12 inches or so. It created a square shadow which looked like poorly done CGI effects in a low budget film. I then lose my lucidity and carry on with the dream, however I'm now near a castle and have become "NeAvO the vampire slayer", I'm infiltrating a castle to get to a pirate ship that is on the roof. I get to the boat relativly easily due to the castle being completely empty. However now that I reach the boat, I see loads of pirates, some of them are dressed rather tatty but the others, the higher up in command ones are dressed very prestigiously. I then have a sort of flashback where I'm given orders on which pirate to kill due to them being a vampire. The flashback is sort of a sepia colour where I am looking at two photos, one of them is the captain and the other is a picture of Heroe's Sylar dressed as a pirate. The dream then goes back to me being on the boat. I silently follow the captain and slowly slide a wooden stake out from my sleeve and into my right hand. I then grab it with my left hand and grab onto the captain's right shoulder and fling around to face me. As I go to dive the stake into his heart I look into his eyes and realise he's not a vampire. It then stop and look around for Sylar who gives me an evil smile. I rush over to him but I am grabbed by a pirate, then another pirate holds me down. I then get put on a wire and hung up in the air, the pirates try to stab me with swords but I quickly unshealth my sword and parry the attacks. There are too many of them though and I can't fight them all forever. Just then I see my team of vampire hunters arrive to help although they just stand there and watch :/e more likely to attack if you know about them. I then think this can't be happening and then go "No this can't be happening, I'm not going to let it happen." I then realise that I'm still dreaming and think "This is my dream! Get out. I then focus all of my energy onto pushing this entity out of my body. The feeling then goes away and I feel less clenched and more relaxed. I then think that was fun and try to make the entity appear again so I close and open my eyes and there it is again. It jumps into my body and I struggle at first and then get rid of it. I try it a third time and do the same thing however when I open my eyes the fourth time, I feel my real body and feel my eyes move and feel the REM. I then see two things merged into one, the real world and the FA world slowly fading.

The lottery
It's dark outside and I'm walking through a carpark and into work. I go into the resteraunt and and see all the staff in one area. Some how I can hear the Tv or radio, and have a lottery ticket in my pocket. The radio says all my numbers and I realise that I have won! I then go completely happy and start laughing and shouting. I go over to this girl at my work and say I won the lottery however she looks at me in a weird way. I then say that I have the 5 balls and she congratulates me and says well done. I then go around all my work and say I have won the lottery, they all get excited and happy.

Harry Potter versus the Human Torch
This dream starts with me being in my kitchen, however I'm off to see this brand new Harry Potter film. It's the last film though, the Deathly Hallows however, although it's the last film it is in fact the Half Blood Prince, or atleast has that one's story. I then ignore the fact it was a film and some how step into the story. Suddenly I'm with a bunch of Gryffindor quidditch players and we walk into my garden, which is now apparently a quidditch court, and see the Slytherin team opposite us. We exchange evil glances and then get on with the game.

Suddenly the next thing I know is my garden changes back to how it was and the two teams have disappeared. I completely forget they were even there. Instead I look up and see a lone person on a broom and then think back to when I learnt how to fly a broom and how nervous I was. The person on the broom turns out to be Harry Potter, he then decides to race me. I agree, however I'm not using a broom, instead I turn into the Fantastic Four's Human Torch and engulf my self with fire. We then jump up into the air really high and fly towards a city. We are going amazingly fast, it feels faster then a plane. Once we arrive in the city, we whiz past buildings and bill boards ect. I manage to avoid things sticking out of the side of buildings. At one part I'm beating Harry and then the next he beats me in a continuous circle. I then go past a few walk ways which have holes in them and manage to just squeeze through the holes with out hitting my side like in Spiderman 2 when he is thrown through the holes.

After the bridges, we then get to a hill. Harry flies over it however I go through a tunnel at the bottom. There is a truck there coming through and I just slightly hit it, the impact of the hit makes me scrap along the wall of the tunnel. Next thing I know I'm in my garden on a trampoline jumping. It's still dark outside and I realise it must be 4 am. I try to sneak into my room with out waking anyone.

----------


## NeAvO

Indianna Jones and the kingdom of parting
This dream starts with me being outside, sort of like a forest on one side, a quarry on the other and mountains and land covered in ice on the third. I start this dream talking to a friend who I haven't seen in ages but have kept in contact with via MSN. For some reason her friends are also there and are drinking vodka shots on a wooden table. I sit down on the bench connected to the table and grab a shot myself. I look at it and notice most of it is gone. I decide to down the remaining shot. It doesn't taste like vodka at all, in fact it has next to no taste and feels weird in the mouth. I then start having a few with the girls and then feel drunk. I realise that I can't drive now and mention it however this girl next to me says I can stay the night which is weird because there doesn't seem to be house around.

Morning starts to break and I am now like an Archeologist, I am in the ice area and have found a box covered in ice. I start digging away at it, the ice seems to turn to dust as I wipe it with my hand and then realise that the inscriptions on the top are ancient Egyptian. I start to dig even harder around the the sides and get a stick and scrape away at it. I then think about pouring hot water on the ice. Next thing I know my brother comes up from behind me and suggests putting hot water on it. Anyway I get hot water and pour it over the sides and the ice melts and steam comes out.

Later on, it's night again and I'm sitting by a camp fire and next thing I know a metallic tenticle smacks me knocking me on my side a few feet away from the camp fire. While lying on the floor, I see people running away and some running backwards shooting. I then look at what hit me and it was the Laughing Octopus from Metal Gear Solid 4:



I then get up...

Unfortunately I have forgotten the ending

----------


## NeAvO

Swimming pool adventures
I'm at a leisure centre that is only a few minutes from my house. In the leisure centre is a swimming pool. There is also a fitness pool for the healthy swimmers as well as a deep pool with diving boards adjacent to it. In my dream I'm at the diving boards. The diving boards have three sections, one easy one which is hardly high, the middle one is a few feet and feels alot higher and the third one which is incredibly high and scary as hell. I start off by jumping off the middle one which is still scary but not too bad and is fun. After each jump I get that weird feeling where you feel like your body goes down but your stomache stays up.

When I hit the water, I don't feel anything. It's like I'm wearing goggles because the water is so clear when looking around whilst submerged. I feel slightly cold but it doesn't matter because the feeling is easily ignored in this dream. I get to the ladder at the far side of the pool and get out. I then go back ti the diving boards and go up the stairs. There are two boys there and a blonde girl. They all look at me and laugh about how pathetic I am for not going on the top ladder. I try to prove them wrong by going up to the top however when I get to the edge of the diving board I get scared and go back. They laugh and then jump off it. However when they jump off it, they go flying. It's as if they're doing an Olympic long jump as they are jumping like three swimming pool lengths. The leisure centre then changes into an outside swimming pool and I see them land. I then give it a go and jump off the board. I do the same thing and fly across the air and land into an outside pool. The feeling is amazing. I get all excited and happy about it and go back to the diving boards. It appears that I have gained their respect and they congratulate me. The girl smiles at me and we share a moment. I then jump off it again however when I land in the pool it seems to be crowded and I manage to land in one area where there was just enough room for me to land in.

The KGB's Night out
I had a dream involving Mes Tarrant. It's more of a fragment though. Either way it involves me and Mes being in London. We are going around the pubs and having fun. It's more fragments of a dream though. I just remember Mes laughing and smiling.

Doctor Who dream
I had a dream about the next episode of Doctor who where all the characters meet up.

----------


## NeAvO

Supernatural and the snake
Ok this dream starts off incredibly weird as I'm in my front room and my mum is there as well as her friend. However so is my mum's friend's daughter's boyfriend, who I have never met. I have no idea why he's in my house but meh. Anyway, he's on our computer and calls us over to look at something. Apparently he was just on this Tv internet site and shows us the episode guide for the Tv show, Supernatural. Now as my mum starts to read what happens in the last episode of the series, I start to, in a way, get sucked into the episode. Well, the current scene of my front room and everyone in it starts to fade away whilst the Supernatural episode starts to fade in.

Next thing I know, I'm at a barn somewhere in America and I see both Sam and Dean Winchester. They are shooting and stabbing vampires and running about shouting. Inside the barn is a man, however his skin is shredding off and he turns into a giant snake and starts to come after the two hunters.



They end up luring the snake demon back into the barn and then set off a fuse and blow the barn up. The dream then cuts to the snake as it explodes.

Shopping centre
I'm at work and with a waitress. We have both finished and go to swipe out and leave. I ask her what she is going to do today and she says go into town, I reply with "me too". We then agree to go into town together and get something to eat. However at that point in time I realise that I haven't got any money on me. I feel bad however the waitress offers to give me money. At first I refuse but she assures me that it's ok, so I take the money off her. I count it and realise that it's £35 and then recount it and it goes up to £38. I the money is a massive pile of £2 coins. I think that this is a hell of a lot of money for a McDonalds.

We then walk around a shopping centre for a while, it looks completely different to what I remember. After a while we go into a small room where a man narrates something in the background. The room then morphs into a library and Lou Ferrigno appears dressed as Abraham Lincoln and sneaks up to some one and tries to kill him. I then work out the man is narrating a story similar to Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde.

----------


## NeAvO

Gambling
This is on the verge of being a fragment of a dream. I was driving to a friend's house as I was going to give him and his girlfriend a lift due to us going to Las Vegas to gamble. Seems like a long road trip though  So anyway I park outside his house, the parking was terrible by the way. I then go inside and as I enter his kitchen, the place sort of changes into a casino. It still looks like his kitchen but there are aspects of a casino, for example his kitchen table becameWeird no uniform work dream
I'm at my work however not in my uniform. I'm looking all around the place for my uniform and not realising that I never have it at work and it's always kept at home. I continue to look for it and then notice that other staff members are not wearing their uniforms either. While round back, I hear two colleagues talking about which school they used to go to and then realise that it's the same school I went to. I go over and mention my school.

I then go home and turn on the Tv and it's some parade thing where people in Africa are marching with raised banners ect. I then see one of my work colleagues marching along the side of the parade. She's in her work uniform and looks so out of place.

The dream then skips to me being back at work and I mention how I saw her in Africa. She says I'm silly because she was in Kenya. :/

Australian Adventures
This dream starts with me, my mum, older brother and his girlfriend going to a resteraunt to eat some dinner. The interior of the resteraunt looks like my old job where I used to be a chef. When we go inside we are sat down at this wooden table. We are all given a red soup and start to eat. My brother takes a piece of my bread, not much but still quite a big portion to take. I complain to my mum about it and she then picks up this screwed up napkin next to her soup and puts it into my soup. I then go on about how I hate germs and push the soup away refusing to eat it. It then turns out that we are in Australia and I say something along the lines of "It's a bit far to come to Australia for a meal" and feel sorry for my dad.

We then take a break from our meals and go outside the resteraunt where the surrounding areas are mountains and desert. We walk about a little, some Australian person says it's dangerous to go too far. I then remember that if we wanted to travel in the desert then we'd have to tell someone. I then remember something along the lines of there are 8 of the top 10 most dangerous snakes in Australia and they all some out at night. I then fall over into a sandy bush and see two snakes, both really slimey however one is pure black and the other is a green.

I then go up to my mum and say I have gotten sun burnt and show her my blotchy red arms. They feel slightly burny. So I then go back into the resteraunt and notice that a bunch of people are sitting at my table. I sit down anyway and start a conversation with some of them. I notice some of the girls are extremely attractive. Their accents sound just like a stereotypical Australian accent. We all then look out the window and talk about this man that is parking his car.

Later I am left with the attractive girl. I then put a parachute on and she holds onto me. I pull the cord and then the whole scene changes to us being in the air over London in a parachute. I control the direction we glide over.  The whole city looks amazing from the sky. Later I let her have a go and steering but I don't feel safe at all. Woman's drivers and all  a poker table. I sit down and start to play a bit of blackjack with his girlfriend and some other people. We both take it in turns on what to bet. We keep betting £100 and get lots of money.

----------


## NeAvO

Doctor Who and the final episode!
I'm in the episode of Doctor who that's going to show this next Saturday. However, this episode dissappoints me because it is nothing like the episode that has just happened. This is quite a strange dream because I'm involved in this episode despite knowing it's a Tv series. The dream starts with me being down the road from my old school I have just finished. The doctor is just standing there with Donna at his side. There is an explosion behind him and he just looks about into the sky. I ask him about his regeneration but he knows nothing about it. I get very confused, I then look around and wonder where the Daleks are and about Davros. The doctor tells me they aren't here and instead we have a new enemy. I then look up into the air and see a bunch of teenagers on a metallic coloured silver surf board from the Fantastic Four film. They are driving about and shooting everything. I then see the doctor get shot by a Dalek bullet and his skeleton is shown in a green light. However he doesn't die or regenerate. I didn't know where the bullet came from as there were no Daleks in sight.

Donna and I are now at an air port which is under attack from a large cat. This cat is the same size as a plane. We are running through those tunnels that lead to the plane and look out of the window. We see the doctor being chased by the cat, he then manages to hide under a luggage cart. The cat is poking for him but can't reach.

Shadow FA
I then wake up and open my eyes and see a hooded dark figure in front of me. I close my eyes and then re open them to see the figure closer to me, however upon opening my eyes I get a weird shock go through my body. During this time I think about when I went to bed last night. I had hypnagogic audio of a voice saying "he's coming for you".

No shirt at work
I'm at work and realise I'm wearing a blue polo shirt and not my work uniform. I then see my manager and she's all smeggy about it and tells me to go where all the clothing is kept. I then find this box that has loads of shirts and trousers in it. I wonder about making a comment about the manager to another worker.

----------


## apachama

> I then wake up and open my eyes and see a hooded dark figure in front of me. I close my eyes and then re open them to see the figure closer to me, however upon opening my eyes I get a weird shock go through my body. During this time I think about when I went to bed last night. I had hypnagogic audio of a voice saying "he's coming for you".



Gosh, that ones scary. How do you plan to respond to it?

----------


## NeAvO

> Gosh, that ones scary. How do you plan to respond to it?



I'll probablly start doing more RCs when I wake up. That way I could've gone lucid if I had. Shame I missed it so easily. A similar thing happened not so long ago as well. A black mist or something tried to possess me as I woke up. Luckily I realised it was a FA though and just laughed at it.

No recall due to alcohol consumption last night  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

The Dark Knight Versus The Incredible Hulk

This dream starts off with me looking down on a city. I am the caped crusader, "Batman". The dream seems to be looking up at me in a dramatic way with a light shining towards my face, in a some what comic way. I then look down at the city, the city itself has a dark style to it like in the film Sin City. I then go down some stairs which leads to a broken down church. I then drive through the church and onto a city. The setting then turns to my neighbourhood at day time. I get out the batmobile and go into my garden where I hear my next door neighbour scream. I rush into my garden and look over the fence and see it. The incredible hulk! However he looks like my neighbours ex boyfriend. Next thing I know, I am flung back a few feet and pieces of my fence fly all over the place. I am currently lying on my back, I look up and see the green beast standing infront of me, his body looks like the one in the new IH film however his face looks like a hulkified version of my neighbours ex. I quickly roll to my side as the hulk tries to smash me. I get up and run back as he swings away for me. He then grabs part of my trampoline and snaps it in half and tries to hit me with them. I run and jump up into the air and land on his face, then jump from his face to my upstairs window sill. I grab onto the window sill and look down at him. He is very angry. At that moment I look through the hole in the fence and see my neighbour's child run out into the garden. The Hulk looks at him and runs to get him.



I then jump from the window sill to next door's garden and land inbetween the hulk and the child. The hulk then gets more angrier, I make sure the child gets into the house, he runs in screaming. The hulk then back hands me back into my garden. He then goes in pursuit of the child and tries to get into the house. I jump behind him and throw a chain around his neck and try to pull him back. I then say "Look at what you've become, you're scaring him." This seems to affect the hulk as he pauses for a moment and then goes sad. He then turns around and jumps away.

I then go back into my garden and climb back up to the window sill, where I see my neighbour standing in a bedroom. She goes over to me to kiss me, however as she leans in she withdraws. I then say "It's because I have a dirty mouth isn't it?" and she smiles and nods.

----------


## NeAvO

A supernatural hell
This dream starts where the latest series of supernatural finished! Dean is in hell! Dean is being hung in the dark void by chains going through his body. He is crying out for his brother. He then gets to a phase in hell where his brother is just opposite him and starts to spell out random words that have smaller words in them. He then goes back to chains, I feel really sorry for him and can't grasp the fact that he has to have this happen to him for ever. He then starts to fight with a demon in hell and some one watches and notices how good his fighting is. They then put him in a hell version of a colluseum where he has to fight a small and skinny demon. At first he laughs but then the demon grows and becomes more muscular. The demon then becomes three times the size of him. Dean grabs a sword a sneaks behind the demon and slashes the back of it's feet. It makes the demon squeal in pain but nothing else really happens.

NeAvO is Legend
I'm in New York with my family. My dad is going to go a boring way back to my hotel, I decide to go a different way to beat him as I have a rough idea on where to go. Plus I have superhuman powers when it comes to jumping. So I run down the road and jump over anything that's in my way. I eventually get to this small place outside that reminds me of a scrap yard. There are 3 teenage kids here, just younger than me. They, at first, mock me and say that I'm going the wrong way. Infact it turns out I'm in the wrong state for a start. At first I can't believe this but then accept it. They tell me that I need to go through the sewers to get back to NY. They come with me and we end up at an area where we need to pull all sorts of ropes in an Indianna Jones way to open the door leading to the exit. However the last person out won't make it in time as the door will shut behind them. Two of the teenagers make it out with me but there is still one left in there. I quickly run up to the one that's left and pick him up and then jump to the door, we just make it!

Once we get in NY, we look around and notice it's getting very dark and all the doors and windows are securely shut. I try to open some doors and bang on some but nothing happens. It feels really empty. Suddenly these zombie like vampires arrive and chase us! I quickly jump on top of the next building and then jump onto another. One of the teenagers climbs on the building I climb on but gets attacked and then ripped to shreds. I feel really horrible. The dream then does a ground hog day style where it's repeated, I'm now at an American dinner, I quickly rush to the back of the building I jumped onto when we was being attacked. I climb it and find a piece of chopped apple at the top. I eat it and then gain my toad like  powers! 

The lucid shennanigans of me, Mark and Moonbeam
I had a major lucid today! Full control and very vivid! It's starts with me being on a beach at midnight with their being lightning ect. The sky is slightly purple with loads of black clouds. The lightning seems to hit the ground that's just a short distance from where I'm standing. I see another man near me, he's wearing a blue jacket followed by a baseball cap which is also blue. Something about him makes me realise that he is Mark! There is also a woman nearby sporting a dark green shirt who I believe is Moonbeam! I then instantly go lucid and realise that I'm dreaming! Ofcourse at the time I think that I'm dream sharing. The three of us then decide to explore the dream setting. I figure we should all try flying to make it more fun however Mark suggest we use a giant hamster to help us fly. As in jump on the hamster's back and fly with it. As we walk past a cliff, I say we should try and climb it. I then bend my knees as if I'm sitting down on an invisible chair. My feet then go a few inches off the ground. It's like I'm in an invisible car because I then start to vertically drive up the cliff, Mark tries to race me but I only just beat him! Once I'm at the top, I look down and see Mark and Moonbeam, I then make a big jump and then glide down to them as if gravity isn't a problem.

We continue to walk to another beach area and see a few people's name badges. We assume that they have most likely gone out to see, Mark then says "They were at the corner of the beach, they must have gone out to sea for miles". I then make a comment how it's funny that out dreamjournals are all going to have the same thing in them.

I then go into the sea to see what the water feels like. It has a weird feeling, it's like I knew I was wet however I didn't feel it.

----------


## NeAvO

NeAvO: Superhero, Private eye and Gender swapper
I had a dream while on holiday, it started with me being on holiday with my friends however the place looked more like dreary London and not Majorca. We are going past a lot of terraced housing estates. We go past one and I have this horrible feeling that some one inside the house is dead. My friend then goes up to the door and opens it, he says it stinks in there and I assume that some one has been dead for a long and feel sorry for the person. A neighbour then tells me that an old woman used to live there. However a few moments later, after a crowd has formed, two people; a man and woman, about middle aged leave. People cheer as they aren't dead. We all then follow them to McDonalds to celebrate however I work out that they can't have been living there because an old lady lived there. I then sum it all up and realised that they murdered the woman and tell the police getting them arrested.

Me and a friend then go into the streets, my friend is wearing green tights and a cape like a superhero. I then realise that I am dreaming and fly up into the air and go really high, I then see the scenery around me change into a river at night time, there are a few small islands, one with a statue covered in concrete cylinders. I nick name it the statue of liberty. I then tell my friend to see if he can fly and for us to race around the statue of liberty. I then think of stuff to do that I haven't done while being lucid and then fly straight into the water, it's funny because I don't have a sensation of suffocating under water. I then see the outline of a blue whale by my side and then fly up into the air again and get to the statue and hover about.

I then think of doing one of Moonbeam's tasks but can't really remember much more then flying and levitating. So I just decide to gender swap. I look at my chest and concentrate on growing breats, suddenly two round shapes appear under my shirt. They fell really nice. I then put my fingers down my trousers and start to fiddle about their. It feels really nice and I can feel an orgasm coming on but I then remember that I'm sharing a room with two other guys and I don't want them to hear what I was doing if I started feeling all "happy" in my sleep >.>

So I stopped fingering myself and then felt my vagina slowly turn back to a penis. It was weird and woke me up.

----------


## NeAvO

The DayWalker
This dream involves me finding out that I am infact half vampire, kind of like Blade. I have their strengths but none of their weaknesses. I start off in this metal container you usually see at docks, however the container is in some sort of outside facility with a large office block next to it, with a small wired fence in between. Selene from Underworld (great film btw) tells me what I am and tells me to jump out of the container! The container is very high up, so high it matched the height of the office block opposite. I look down and get afraid at the height. The reason she tells me to jump is because armed men, resembling SWAT are out to get us, they are a sort of vampire slaying group. Realising the SWAT are closing in, I jump out of the container and fall very quickly, however landing on the floor doesn't hurt what so ever, in fact it feels natural to jump from so high.

I now look around and see the SWAT all over the place, there are some infront of me, some on top of a building sniping at me. I'm getting shot at from all directions, I keep dodging their bullets and run towards the people in front of me. I realise that being a vampire means I have enhanced strength. I test this out by grabbing both SWAT men, one with each arm, and throw them a few feet in front of me. I then pick up a shot gun and fire at the other members.

I then dive for cover along the fence and see another vampire, she's a female one with average attractiveness. I have a sudden urge to be close to her. I pull her through the fence and bite her arm and suck her blood. I then snog her. We both start firing at people. While being a vampire I can hear everyone's heart beats, they are very loud.


That dream happened a few days ago and I never got around to typing it out. Here are today's dreams: 

My unlucky sex day
I'm in my room with a beautiful girl with dark hair and brown eyes. She has a mild tan. We spend a while doing a bit of foreplay and then get to the actual sex, however when we are about half way through, I hear my parents and older brother come through the back door. I then panic and tell her we have to stop. She then goes outside and waits in my car. My mum and dad then come into my room with cheeky grins and obviously knew what I was up to, I then go to the back door and hear my older brother laughing.

I was slightly annoyed but didn't care. Once in my car, we try to have sex again but find it very uncomfortable, so I drive about and find a small area with loads of people's garages. We get out of the car but find 3 other couples having sex! We both get very annoyed.

Fish, aliens and a Stargate
Just a fragment of me being at the cinema and then leaving a bad film to find that some kids and a girl have been kidnapped by the people from Stargate. I then go through the portal and swim around looking for an alien fish which is like the size of godzilla, and has 2 eyes, one on top of the other. I kill it by shooting it's eyes.

The Sunday Night Project
I'm watching Tv and the SNP comes on! I want to see who will presenting it. It turns out the presenter is that brown haired guy from the high school musical, Zac Efron. Next thing I know I'm there on the show too. I follow the presenters about and it turns out Zac feels incredibly out of place and doesn't find any of the jokes funny.

Hotel Hostages
This dream starts out at what appears to be a hotel, well sort of. There are people staying there but to be honest it looks more like a typical office place with corridors and white walls. My little brother and I are there just walking about, apparently checking in when all of a sudden the Sontarans from Doctor Who invade! They look just like the ones on the show except they are red and not blue! They start shooting at everyone, I grab my brother's arm and run with him towards the door trying to avoid being shot by the lazer beams from the guns!



My brother and I get to a long corridor where the exit is at the end of it. We start running as fast as we can. I make sure I keep a firm grip on my brothers arm. One of the Sontaran's is watching us run, hoping that we don't make it. As soon as we get to the exit, I see that there is a green forcefield slowly lowering down. I then push my little brother through the gap and then dive through it. We just make it outside!

I look around and see a crowd and loads of police forming around the exit! They are all in a state of panic! I decide I have to help the people and need to get back in, however when I try to touch the green forcefield, my hand is pushed back. One of the police shoots a spear like object at it and it manages to get half way through! I then discover that the object needs speed in order to get through! So a policeman holds the spear and runs into the forcefield and manages to get through! He then slides the spear back through and I hold it and run into the forcefield. It's weird as it feels like running through water, where you have a force pushing you back! I fail the first time to get through however on the second time, I manage to get through! The dream then blacks out.

----------


## NeAvO

Jumping powers plus the nanny NeAvO
I'm at what looks like a big city near a petrol station. I'm walking about and see some DCs. Apparently they are celebrities, they seem to be a couple. The man is very muscular but just under average height. His body seems out of proportion with the size of his muscles compared to his height. The other one is a woman, who is very tanned and has a massive bust. They come over to me and ask me to be their new babysitter so I agree. At this time we are at some ski slopes and celebrating over the agreement.

Next thing I know I'm at their mansion which is infact my house in real life! I then show them something impressive by jumping on the kitchen top, which is amazing as the top is quite high up. I then do a back flip off the table. It's amazing as the room goes 360 vertically as I jump and looks so cool.

----------


## NeAvO

Another get together
I'm outside my local bank and suddenly 3 more people come up to me. We then form a circle on the pavement. It's sort of like a se&#225;nce. I then realise that two of the people are Mark and Chell-chell. The third is either Mooners or Annsie! I'm not quite sure. I then think that I'm having another "attempt" of dream sharing. Some one suggests that we are dream sharing but I'm not sure who. I then feel a sort of electric shock and then the dream ends.

The devil's trap
The devil from the show "Reaper" comes up to me and starts going on about some deal. It's sort of like the film Bedazzled with Liz Hurley and even has the pager (which is whitey grey). Except I'm not losing my soul and I'm not in control of the wishes. The devil actually makes them! He turns me fat, then makes me go Latino. He then makes me go incredibly tanned. I then get turned into the model Lucy Pinder? 



At which point I try run away and manage to go down the road! I then realise that I'm wearing just underwear and feel incredibly embarrassed. I try to hide in the alley ways and try to avoid attention. Then suddenly a bush like monster comes out and runs at me! He grabs me and squeezes! So I break free, turn around and run even more. I then see one of my friends who see's me as Lucy and starts to laugh, he then gets his dad over. By the time he returns with his dad, I have already ran away. Whilst running, though, I hear his dad question his son.

The X-less factor
My friends and I have to sing a few songs that we have to sing for a Tv show similar to the X factor! Apparently the school which I left just over 2 months ago still has power over the events at school which I have to participate into. Unfortunately I have to do this and to make it worse it's happening on a friday night which is when I've got work. I think it's unfair how I have to do this and even worse because I'm going to have to cancel work for this stupid event. Whilst in groups of three, we have to choose certain songs to sing, I feel lucky because the songs I have chosen to sing involve little singing, such as that London song I can't think the name of right now that goes "All the people, so many people...hand in hand" Anyway, whilst practising the songs, we are sent to London, a few of all walk out and look around London, we come across a rival group and realise that some of them are missing, we fear that they may have snuck into our rooms to steal our songs! So I go back and run across the busy streets to find their members. As I run there seem to be less and less buildings and more countryside. I then end up on my school's field! I then see in the distance a play ground and run over to it to see my friends. I then say again that I'm lucky as I don't really have to sing.

----------


## NeAvO

Another Jolly boys outing
I'm on holiday again with some friends, the same people that I went Majorca with plus other friends that couldn't make it! So we are at the air port possible Heathrow and we are just mucking about, we are on our way to New York. This dream skips to different parts of the holiday! for starters, once we land in New York, we are in the middle of a day and walking about. I'm constantly reminded of the things I did on my school trip there. It makes me sad how I'm never going to have a school trip again and how awesome it was. The dream then skips to us being in Ben and Jerries and we are laughing over the size of the cookies we are eating. It then skips to running about in the country side to being at the air port and being sad the holiday is over.

Now today's dream.

Giggalo NeAvO
I'm at the hotel that I work in and sitting down with a boy and girl. They are American and in their early to mid twenties. They offer me a deal, if I sleep with the girl I will get $100. I seem really happy about it because the girl is incredibly attractive. I ask them though about what would happen if I refuse just out of curiosity and the man says that his girlfriend was turned into a demon hundreds of years ago, the girl then puts her face right next to mine and turns into her demon form, which is more of less the same form as she was except now she has little skin on her face, it's like the muscles are still there though. She asks me what she's missing and I say "you have no skin". I then follow them about the hotel and the guy says it's worth the complications. I question the "complications" and he says syphilis. We then wakl out the backdoor which leads to a garden with an oriental feel to it.

My beard fiasco
I'm looking in the mirror and have seen that I have a grown quite a stubble. I'm running my fingers down it and questoning how it has grown so much since I shaved it two days ago. I'm very confused and annoyed.

Some murderess
I'm in Paris, or atleast some city with a French like feel to it. There is a massive wall/gate with a cloth running down it. The lady at the top is a woman that has apparently killed someone. I've been hunting her down and am glad that I have found her. I managed to fined her because of this little dog that she had been carrying around was at the base of the cloth. It was yupping away looking up at the woman. I think it was a Chuiaha. I keep telling her to come down as the police will be there in seconds.

----------


## NeAvO

Reaper
This dream is similar to the Tv series Reaper. Apparently I'm the devil's bounty hunter and have to capture escaped souls. However I have this special hideout which is all technical and has a massive computer. I need to log onto the computer though. The screen is all black and blue and has bad graphics ect, it looks like an 80's computer. I type in Reaper as my password loads of times, all that happens is that the password screen moves about the monitor. I eventually get annoyed and go out hunting demons with 2 other people.

We end up in this jungle place with wooden structures, it reminds me of Jurrassic park. Suddenly we are ambushed by a dinosaur like monster. We all spilt up. I think I had a gun on me and drop it whilst running. I then start to climb up the structure and manage to just get out of reach! I see another personn that was with me run past and I call for him! However the monster that was hunting us has disappeared! I tell him to hurry due to not knowing where the monster went. He climbs up here with me and now we are both trapped.

I died
This dream sort of continues with the previous one however now I'm indoors some where. I have made loads of equipments, knives, arrows and bows ect. I go to an area to hunt some one down except he kills me first. However I return from the dead but arrive in another place near to where the dream started. I realise that I have lost all my equipment and that most people may have taken all my stuff.

However I decide to make a run for it and go to where I was killed, luckily all my stuff is still there! I jump on to the pile and pick it all up. Suddenly loads of people come near me! I quickly bury my bones and perform a ritual. One of the men, the same as the guy who killed me, grabs my shoulder. I tell him to wait 5 seconds. After the 5 seconds, he goes to stab my shoulder however I suddenly teleport away laughing.

----------


## NeAvO

Battle of the covinent
This dream is based on the video game of halo. I'm in a space ship, well a small spaceship just big enough to carry a bunch of soldiers, and we are flying over a planet. Suddenly blue plasma beams hit into the side of the spaceship. The ships starts to spiral onto the surface of the planet. I'm inside it as it crashes. I get out and realisethe aliens from the game have attacked us! I get out of the crashed spaceship and appear to be the only surviver! I walk out of the space ship and look about, there's the most beautiful scenery. The sky had a mixture of colours where as the ground was a metallic colour with moutains along the horizon.



There is a massive space shuttle near me. It's landed on the planet, I go inside it and see big robot tanks like in the alien's/last matrix film. I walk into a dark kitchen and it feels so empty, I get the feeling that everyone has died. I look around and see that there are knives scattered around as if there was a big fight that happened. Most things seem out of place. I then see another man that is afraid and seems to have gone crazy. I try to talk to him but he runs away screaming.

The next thing I know I have gone deep into the planet and found a small shuttle, it's like a futuristic car. It has no roof, I then get in it. the dream then skips to me being back home, just down the road from one of my friends. However I have a different friend in the flying car with me and possibly others, we are flying about with me driving ofcourse. We go lower and are about to crash into a speed camera. My friend shouts, so I push the handbrake down and we start getting higher again.

First class flyers
I'm in a massive plane, it's an owned plane and has space for loads of people. There are about 50 people in this plane with me, including my family. I'm not sure where we are heading to, all I know is it's a party. Apparently the man who owns this plane is the father of my brother's girlfriend and is very wealthy. I think my brother has hit the jack pot here as he will get loads when the man dies! I sit back on one of the chairs, which is very big and comfy. I then see a small red lizard thing crawl by. I think to myself that the girlfriend has a sister and that maybe I should get involved here as I would get loads of money.

My hypnosis stuff
I'm on MM and thinking about how to record the results of my hypnosis testing. I think of all these different categories that I can use such as the time of sleep ect. I wonder if it will help me get lucid.

The airport rush
This dream is not like the second dream although still involving my brother and his "real life" girlfriend this time. Me, my mum and older brother are at the airport. We are in a rush because his girlfriend is going to get on a plane and my older brother plans to propose to her. We rush about the airport. I buy boarding passes so that we can get through the security and get to the girlfriend. Personally I don't want my brother to marry her as I don't want her in the family but I realise I should help as it will make my brother happy and that's what's most important.

We go onto this monorail however there isn't much room so I sit on top of it, I look around and see my little brother climb out the window and get onto the roof. I tell him this is very dangerous and for him to hold on! After the mono rail stops, my mum, older brother and I get up this spiral tower similar to a castle. I get to the top first and see the girlfriend get onto a plane! I tell my older brother to run down there to stop her!

He gets some hassle from a air stewardess, I tell her to let him through as we have been way too much today! She does and he is allowed on the plane, my mum follows but I stay outside and wait.

Next thing I know, I'm on one of those luggage carriers with my dad, we are going around a hangar and looking at all the planes. My dad see's a plane that looks like it would come from Austin Powers as it's all psychadellic and colourful.

----------


## NeAvO

Shaving mishap again
I'm shaving my face and taking my time, being all careful. However I notice that there is alot of blood coming out from this cut just under my nose. Whilst looking in the mirror I had the old fashioned shaver but when I look at my hand the shaver is now an electric one.

----------


## NeAvO

Ok Sundays dreams:

Big Brother finale
I'm in the big brother final with another member, it's weird though because I seem to watch this show less and less lately. Haven't watched a full episode since like week 3. Anyhoo, there's me and another member left and it's the last day! We also have to be seperated, they have put a small wall along half the house and we have to stay on opposing sides. We both keep shouting about how bored we are now that there is no one else in the house. We then start arguing over which of us is going to win!

Todays dreams:

Neavcock
I'm a superhero where everyone knows who I am, sort of like the Fantastic four and Hancock. I'm currently living in America though and have paid for my family, mum especially, to fly over for a bit of shopping. We're in a outlet centre's shop getting clothes. At first I worry that people may realise who I am and ruin the trip for my mum, soon not many people recognise me and I start to get annoyed and think people don't care that I save their lives.

Sex mishaps
I'm in this wooden lodge. It's like the typical wooden lodge you see in American Tv shows set in the middle of the country side. I'm with an American girl, in fact the same girl I had from the other day. The demon girl except this time she's not a demon anymore just a normal girl. We are about to have sex and start flirting and talk dirty.

However half way through intercourse, her boyfriend enters the house, we are in shock, I get out of her and wonder what the hell to do and where to run off too. I realise I don't have enough time to get my clothes back on and leave. He opens the door and starts shouting at the girl however doesn't seem to notice me lying right next to her.

----------


## NeAvO

Work scoulding
I'm at work and I think it's busy but not busy! I go into the kitchen and see all the staff there. I'm just standing there with them and watch a waitress get a plate of what looks like roast dinner, however she carelessly spills some hot gravy onto another waitresses arm. I quickly rush over asking to help and to get some water on the arm. She gets rid of the gravy, another person says it looks like it's going to burn.

I'm now in the street and have no memory of how I got here! I'm with a friend of mine who I sort of miss despite her not being anywhere. she asks me how I got out of work and I tell her that work must've been empty and they sent me home early. Ofcourse this was just a guess and I weren't sure. A part of me was so close to being lucid, I considered the fact I was dreaming but didn't follow through with it.

Hunting down my friend
I am takling to a friend on MSN, the same friend at the end of the last dream. I notice in her personal message thing, it's advertising a forum, in fact a dreaming forum. It's sort of a cross between this one and another. I wonder how she learnt of it's existence and if she knows I'm a member. I don't want her to be a member as I don't want her realise I am, I always try to keep my social life and internet life seperate. I start takling to her and try to find out what she knows whilst at the same time I look at look down the member list and try to cross reference her with a member. I later decide that she's an admin.

I then do something that I haven't done in years, I meet up with her! It's night time and for some reason we are walking by the sea, there are lights all around as it there are amusements near by. It reminds me of Margate. I keep talking to her and really enjoy it! I learn more about her and this forum. Then she does something which is unexpected! She tells me she's off to play World of Warcraft! It shocks me as I didn't expect her to be the type to play it.

I then see a friend and tell him my situation, we walk along the sea a bit more and I remember a friend telling me about wet suits for diving and how they keep you warm, I then imagine wearing one. We then get to this area where there are pool tables and air hockey tables. Another one of my friends joins and we play our own version of World of Warcraft, I stand on the table whilst the second of my friends throws a bit of rope across to the other friend, if I intercept the rope, then I win whilst my friend must get the rope.

I keep thinking about my female friend and what she's doing. I then go outside and find some kids, I then enter Zelda: Orcarina of time and am about to age a few years.

Cloverfield
This is a fragment! I'm in New York city at night and a helicopter is ripped in half by a dark monster, a part of the helicopter crashes in front of me. Later the shadow of the monster leaves around a corner. Later on I get in this spinning machine gun thing that can go 360 degress. Another guy comes in it and we shoots at all the baby monsters which are charging for us. They look like the infants in the Godzilla movie.

Phedophille
I break into a man's house and see lots of kiddies photos, I feel shocked and tell a mother in the area. I feel bad for grassing the man up but then again he is a phedophile.

----------


## NeAvO

Clairity's make over: NeAvO style
Just a fragment really, I'm on Dv or MM and looking at a post from Clairity however her avatar is the old on with the smile unlike her now pale and slightly gothic one that she has currently  I try to make her a new one.

Lucid
I had a lucid but it didn't last long, it just involved me talking to two DCs about lucid dreaming and basically getting the same reply back "Shut up". I then did something violent, can't remember what but I think it involved throwing them through a wall and making someone vanish. I am an angry God in my dreams.

Vampire's in town
Contrary to what the title says, this was actually a city. Well some big posh American hotel. I'm there and looking about, apparently there a vampires running amock! I run about and find this small room where there's all this magical and strange stuff. I look about and see an invisible elephant? It's hard to explain, the elephant is invisible but I can feel it's presence, I then see it's outline. I also see the Face of Bo, however a miniture version without the glass jar. Anyway, there are two people with me, a blonde girl and a dark skinned boy. Roughly my age, maybe 2 years younger. The girl see's this flower sticking out of the wall, it looks really pretty sort of like the flower on the worm's head in Men in Black 2. Anyway vampires manage to break into the room and one bites me and makes me suck his blood.

I suddenly change, the room then changes, it's like an 18th century room, with victorian vampires surrounding me. They are like servants, the old butlers and maids. They have gray faces with like swirly tired eyes. I turn around and see the master, still human, cowering. I then go up to him and rip his throat, causing loads of blood to fly everywhere. I then suck his nuck and get the intake of blood that I need. I then throw him towards the others and let them prey on him.

----------


## NeAvO

Foreplay disasters
I'm on a bed with a girl who I happen to know in real life. We are on just messing around and kissing ect... How ever I seem to have a problem. I can't get an erection  I keep up with the foreplay however realise I can't keep doing this all night! I get really annoyed and embarrassed.

Lucid
I'm in a room and realise I'm dreaming, can't remember much else :/

Work stuff
I'm at work and walking around outside with some people. I see some one that I haven't seen in ages however I try to make conversation with him and he seems to shun me off and blank me!

----------


## NeAvO

Too many turtles!
I'm in a hardware shop, one which used to be down my road but is now a laundry place. In this shop I see a bunch of turtles and for some reason the owner of the shop gives me 3 massive boxes of turtles. My mum is with me and decides for us to bring them home. I'm now in my little brother's room and the 3 boxes manage to fit under his bed. My mum decides that we must put them outside in the old guinia pig hutches in the back garden. So I grab one box of turtles and notice that one is missing. I look around and see the turtle slowly making a run for it, he reaches the top of the stairs and I just grab him by the shell and place him back into box, I then see another crawl under the bed and can't be bothered. So I tell my little brother to get it and make my way the garden.


I took that from the bronx zoo 

Once outside I notice that the lid of the hutch is broken and only fits 3/4 of the top of the hutch. My mum says it'll be ok as they are turtles and ain't gonna go anywhere. I mention about a cat jumping in! Next thing I know, I'm forced to fix the lid. I first, however, throw all the turtles in the first box into the hutch. They seem to take up the whole area! I also give them vegetables, despite not knowing what they actually eat. I then ask my older brother and his girlfriend to help me make the lid. We get half way and struggle alot, in the end I stable some wood to the top. I then walk away and look at it from a distance and notice that the wire in the side is broken and there are alot of holes about. I also try to move the hutch onto more flat land to avoid the gaps in the side. I get really fed up! I then look into the back of the hutch and see that a guinia pig has given birth to some baby guinia pigs, there are like 12 babies and the mother and father. The father looks nervous. There's also another boy who got castrated a while ago.


Friend's ones. Blurry pic as it was from a phone.

I then take all the turtles back to the shop owner and demand money as there is a sign either in pounds or dollars. £/$10. However he argues he will give me 5 for each one!

Burger King Badness
I'm only down the road, however there seems to be a burger king, with no roof or walls in the middle of the road. Whilst there, I see a Tv on top of a road sign. My brother points at it and realises that there is a news broadcast about this burger king! We watch the broadcast, which involves an asian worker being abused by having barbeque sauce and meatballs poured all over her as she worked and then have that stuff put into food. She seems really up set but most of the other workers are having fun. I then walk about the kitchen area of the burger king, which is directly in the middle of the road and see an older woman say about how upsetting it is. She grabs a piece of raw meat and puts a cylinder object in it which strips out a massive bone. She then puts it in bread. I then see my brother eat a meatball sandwich 

Whilst walking down the road I see a car with 2 goth women, who I met in real life, they sat on both sides of me in a club once and had a conversation with me in the middle, they also said they hated the ting tings! Anyway they ask me how to get to a big park in the area and I tell them the area, roughly. However my dream memory is really bad as I should know the way off by heart, it's literally 2 minutes away from my house. Anyway I point them in the general direction.

A language of our own
I'm in the street and are talking to two other people. For some reason one of them is bla bla and the other is kadah. Also when I try to speak to them individually they only say there names and construct sentences only of there names. However when talking to each other they seem to speak about me! I end up realising that I'm in the twilight zone and that I only hear these words and that they get the same effect when speaking to me, I would say "kalah" and when speaking to some one else it would seem like I'm talking about them. I try to explain this to them but work out that it would solve nothing for they would only get the one word. I then try many thing to explain it and end up pointing at stuff like the ceiling ect.

Famous party with no me
My family are at an old friend's house however we see that there is a celebrity party next door to their house and that they have been invited. We look inside the room and see loads of famous people mixed with regular people. However we haven't been invited. I look inside and see a camera man recording the party and it zooms on a person stuffing their face. My family laugh.

I then see a dark haired person walk by who is my age. I ask him if he knows me as I remember him from a birthday party years ago. He leaves all confused but my mum assures me I'm right and did know him.

----------


## NeAvO

Mirrors
This dream is based on the new movie about to come out called Mirrors!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O92QxxgeCO8

Anyway I'm at the hotel I stayed in in New York and I know that my reflection has a mind of it's own. I then have a flashback from the trailer of the reflection causing the girl to rip her throat off. Anyway, I'm trying to avoid the mirrors and anything reflective! I then see another scene from the trailer about the boy being absorbed into the floor. I keep running and trying to hide but notice most things are reflective!

FA
I then wake up...in the dream and see a black shadowy figure walk past the bottem of my bed! I think it's my dad as it's late and hard to see. The figure looks out the hotel window! I go back under the covers and then look up again and the figure vanishes! This all happens with in seconds. I then wake up.

----------


## NeAvO

The Wickerneave
This dream is a mixture of the Wickerman and Jaws where I am on a remote location which happens to be on an island of weird with unusual locals. In the torture sense, however, instead of breaking my bones, putting bees on my head and burning me, I will be fed to Jaws. Anyway, I'm in a small bar. It has a hawaiian feel to it though. It's made of wood. The same type of wood you see in hawaiian films. Also it's hot there, although I can't feel the temperature in the dream, I do get this hot feeling as most of the residents in the bar are tanned and are wearing t-shirts. Some have those flowers on too. Anyway, I'm drinking some brightly coloured drink. It's pink and I think is a cocktail but as I sip it, a little tanned boy with dark hair runs into my stoll and I spill the drink. I look at him with one of those "What the hell" faces. I then go back to facing foreward and look in this mirror behind the bar where I see a man that resembles Hugh Hefner sit next to me. He is wearing a sailor hat and tells me to follow him. So I do, we end up on a small wooden boat near some rocks. Suddenly the Hughster jumps onto a rock and a grey white shark bites the boat.

Pyrokinesis
This dream is like the epilogue of a film, basically a small scene which feels like it's a comic scene at the end of a film. It involves me as a superhero and having a bad guy in front of me with a bandana on his head. He has a gun and a hostage which is a middle aged female. I'm walking towards him with my left hand  by my side, I then open up my fingers and as they open a fireball is created. I then walk closer.

Rise of the cybermen
This dream starts with me either at work or home. I think it could be at my kitchen before is was redecorated as there is a kitchen top there that isn't there anymore. I ask this girl from my work to follow me. She then goes into my front room which has a big wardrobe. I open it and it has furt coats. We walk through it and end up in the TARDIS. There is another person with us at this point. I then start to show off with my knowledge of how to use this machine and start describing stuff and pressing buttons and turning dials but nothing seems to happen. The middle part doesn't move up and down and it doesn't even have a light emitting from it. I then hit it and the light suddenly comes on and the thing moves. Suddenly the whole area turns about a bit and gets turbolence.

We then arrive in what appears to be the 19th century or something that resembles the Victorian era. I then see some cybermen! They are marching down the orad and people are screaming!



I then see the doctor and me and the group run up to him. We go down an alley and I end up being seperated from the rest of the group. I have a metal rod in my hand that is very sharp and I quickly rush up to two cybermen that are blocking my exit. I shove the rod into one's neck and saw his head off and then do it to the other man. I meet up with the others but we are surrounded by cybermen.

We are led underground into small tunnels. Although we are underground it is quite light inside and easy to see. I realise that the cybermen are now in human form as in look exactly like humans with skin and clothing. I start to run around cutting their heads off again. It feels like silly putty and really goop like. I tell the others to run!

Once they have gone I continue to kill the remaining cybermen, whilst the leader of the cybermen is telling me to join them and have all the power that I could want! I then cut his head off.

I run up some escalators and find the doctor among hundreds of people in a cave, the cave is very small and to fit all these people in makes it incredibly crampt. I try to get to the doctor and am finding myself incredibly squeezed in and using lots of effort to get to him. I ask him what we should do now and he just looks into my eyes.

----------


## NeAvO

Waves of fury
This dream starts, well I can't really remember how it starts. All I remember is that I'm with my little brother in the middle of a town and it's quite dark. Anyway it starts to rain alot and suddenly there's a flood, it's so deep that I can't even stand up in it and to make things worse my little brother is with me and he's small. He is struggling against the waves which are very big and powerful, I keep seeing him go under. I someone tie rope to him and keep hold of it with my right hand. I find the waves fun and being pushed about despite it being dangerous.

Anyway my brother and I are swimming along and suddenly a wave comes along and pushes me to hard that I lift out of the water and fly across a street and smack into a wall at about 60 mile an hour. It didn't hurt getting smacked like that and infact I really enjoyed it, it was really fun.

Next thing I know, I'm at the beach and it's still very cloudy and black skies. I'm in the sea swimming about next to a small village on an island, the village itself has a small stone wall going around it, sort of like a prison. Anyway I turn around and see this incredibly big wave, it's like the size of the empire state building as it is huge, reaching up into the sky. I get a little excited about it and then abit wary.

----------


## NeAvO

Walking around
I'm with a person that I know and we are walking about a road near my house. Nothing exciting happens to be honest, we go past a main road and across a pelican crossing and then make our way to a butchers.

Fragment of spy stuff
I'm in a glass house which is hot and steamy. There are loads of exotic plants every where and butterflies flying all over the place. I'm walking through the centre of this building.


Bronx zoo butterlfy place, my own picture

Anyway the dream then shifts to me walking about a busy city, it feels like Russia. I am being followed whilst following the person that is following me. It's a game of cat and mouse, my friends are helping me out however we are all seperated.

----------


## NeAvO

Work
This dream is weird, it involves me walking about a housing estate at night. Every corner I walker around results in switching between the alley ways of the estate and a Tesco's parking lot. Anyway, I meet a group of people and end going into a person's garage where there is a big mobile van. I break into it and try to drive it. There is girl that I used to work with ages ago who I sort of fancied there.

Revenge of the Vashta Nerada
I'm driving about with my friends. We are going to France, I'm in the back seat as a passenger. We seem to be driving about and I see a big tree which is apparently the oldest tree in the world. It's very big and has a pure white colour. As the car moves, I look at it and see it slowly change into the form of a pirate ship and realise that the tree has been converted into a resteraunt. We keep driving and eventually get to toll booth. Once we pass it we go to a hotel which turns out to be the one I work at although it's not in the dream. We are in the resteraunt and sitting down. Suddenly we hear screaming and I look to my right by the entrance to the resteraunt and see a bald middle aged man run into the room, he is being eaten by an invisible creature that turns out to be the Vashta Nerada from Doctor Who. Every one panics and to make things worse, these can now go into the light and completely invisible. Everyone all over the place is getting eaten or running away. Some people are climbing up ladders which reach into the ceiling and outside. I run into the kitchen and see a chef who is afriad and tries to talk to me calmy but I don't under stand him. The place then suddenly starts to look like the library.



I start running again and end up being surrounded by the VN, although I don't seem them, I can sense them. I keep running but then feel them all over my body, I am being eaten alive! I panic but start to slow down, I then realise I am going to die. My vision then goes black. It feels like 5 minutes have passed and I feel very calm when all of a sudden I hear things, people, at first I think it's my friends but it turns out it's the doctor. Some how he has brought me back to life and my vision has returned and I'm all back to life with a full body again! He helps me up and Donna is there too. We then run for our lives and end up running down a long corridor, the doctor is just in front however suddenly a door shuts in between us and I have to pull up a trap door. The trap door reveals a very long drop, I use monkey bars to climb under the building and then up ther trap door next to the doctor! We are then being chased by a skeleton in a space suit who is repeating his last few words. I can't remember what they are. We get to this dead end where the doctor is using his sonic screw driver to open a bookcase. It's really tense as the skeleton is closing in on us. However just as it's about to get me, the book case slides to the right and the TARDIS is shown! The doctor runs into it and I run in followed by Donna.

I remember that nothing can break down the doors and we are safe! I still feel the need to shake about a bit as I have a tingling feeling due to the VN. Anyway I then have a choice on where to go next and walk up to 3 dials on the TARDIS' control panel, all representing Day/Month/Year. I start off with going to WW1 but decide I want to see the Mafia so I put the 1930's down, I think June some when. We walk out of the TARDIS and see loads of people in old clothing.

Brief Staff Dream
LS makes a thread about his head being too round on Dv and O posts a pic of weird people and illnesses stating that LS should consider himself lucky, people are all talking about this one lady which O Linked. Apparently is was of a woman with a hunched back which was so bad that she can't move. I dont want to be upset by looking at it so I dont look. O mentions how the staff were going to get tattoos and gives a list of the previous staff members saying what they were going to get, he goes from Burns, to Howie to Seeker, me, Lucius, Truthbearer, Joe...ect. The most popular tattoo was of 3 notes, possibly American dollars with "Cash" underneath them.

Transformers dream
I'm playing the transformers game in a shop, it's the old game which was on the Play Station well over 10 years ago. I remember how hard the game was but it seems easy now. I'm almost at the end of a level, I suddenly get control of a plane or flying transformer. I do really well but suddenly the controller doesn't work and I end up crashing and losing the game. I get so annoyed! I then go into a HF shop which I think is supposed to be Tommy Hilfiger and start looking around, suddenly every one leaves the shop and I get them back by offering to play a game with the shoppers, I throw 2 chess pieces which were magnetic however I seperated them first and told people that they had to find them. I then see a fat 10 year old kid bullying two other kids, I push him and have a go at him.

----------


## NeAvO

Tropic Thunder
This dream involves me being in a jungle with the characters from Tropic Thunder (Which I so badly want to watch although have to wait for it to be released in 9 days  :Sad:  ), any way we are attacked by the baddies!

I run about trying to dodge bullets, unlike most dreams that I have of this type, I am regular me. I am unarmed and have no combat training or know what to do in situations like this. I basically sit down behind tree logs and try to stay out of sight. I then run and jump forward so that I roll under a mini bus which is a sky blue colour. I then lie under the truck and look about, I see people's legs to the side of the bus, they don't realise that I'm under it though.

My boat adventure
This is more of a fragment, however, I remember being on a big pirate boat, it's a cross between the black pearl and the oriental boat in "At World's End". I'm with my friends and we sailing. It's sort of like being back on holiday. As we sail we can see really nice clear blue skies and a tropical sort of island.

Cricket
I'm on my front garden outside my house and I am still with the tropic thunder characters as well as my friends. I then hear the "If there's grass on the wicket, let's play cricket" saying which is a joke between my friends which is well inappropriate  Anyway, one of my friends bowls and then has finished his go. I then offer to be the bowler and get the guy out on my first throw. My friend has a look of shock and joy on his face and I do a "Yeah I know that was good" smile. Anyway I throw again and miss the wicket by alot and it ends up just missing a car along the road.

Suddenly I see Carmen Electra walk by, apparently she was playing with us. I follow her into my house and upstairs. I go into my older brother's bedroom, as I open the door, I see her topless and in my brother's bed with the sheet over her chest.



Anyway, one of my friends is in this room as well and just acts normally. The moment I see her behind the sheets, I immediately turn my back to her to be polite. She is happy and respects me.

----------

